# Starting my collection today.



## lisantica

Hello CPF folks. I'm uncertain as to how you each got started in flashlight collecting, but today is the day I start my collection.

I pretty much woke up today and thought I'd like to start a collection. My main hobby is photography, so lighting is very important to me. I don't know what it is about flashlights, but they are extremely cool and functional too, so that's a win-win in any collection I would think.

Any recommendations for a 1st flashlight? Looking to spend in the $100-300 range to start with, thereabouts.

I'd use it for collecting mainly, but I'd probably like to take it hiking, or to have as a safety mechanism...I read something about certain lights being able to disorient an attacker, so I like that safety feature.

I'd sure appreciate any recommendations.
Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## Barbarian

:welcome: Lisa.

This forum has a wealth of information and can look overwhelming to newcomers. I suggest that you take your time and try to research what type of light you are looking for.

There are so many quality choices in the price range you mentioned that I'm sure you'll get many different suggestions from various members.

I recommend you go here and choose one to your liking.
http://hdssystems.com/?id=Clicky


----------



## lisantica

Imagine my delight in finding this forum so early in my quest. I'm hoping that by finding this site and reading threads about fine collections, it may save me some money by avoiding some newbie mistakes like the ones I bought from Costco.
They are BluMaxx flashlights, but they are the lights that kicked off this desire to start collecting, so they can't be all that bad.

Thanks for the link.
Lisa


----------



## SFG2Lman

well i think you are fairly safe getting a surefire 6P, thats become kind of the maglite of CPF members, if you buy one, i would buy it from a fellow member already bored out to accept 18650 batteries, and then you get to choose if you want flood or throw, warm or cool tints, bright or long batt life, and then selecting the drop-in module that represents this most perfectly, 

another option is the solarforce L2 is basically the same light, but larger inside so it doesn't require the boring, its about 1/2 as much money but you get what you pay for, there's plenty of research to be done for you (like the whole quark line) but i think most would agree a surefire 6P is a great starter/foundation light (start looking a P60 drop-in modules now lol)


----------



## lisantica

Thank you for those tips. There is a lot of information to digest with this new hobby, but that's half the fun!

Lisa


----------



## Barbarian

Once you get your hands on a quality flashlight, you'll be hooked for life.

This place is a blessing for all of the information, but a curse to your purse.  .....so be careful. :thumbsup:

Once you get comfortable, don't forget to also register at the Marketplace. You'll find great deals from other CPF'ers.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forumdisplay.php?f=123


Keep us informed on what you buy.


----------



## HKJ

lisantica said:


> Hello CPF folks. I'm uncertain as to how you each got started in flashlight collecting, but today is the day I start my collection.
> 
> I pretty much woke up today and thought I'd like to start a collection. My main hobby is photography, so lighting is very important to me. I don't know what it is about flashlights, but they are extremely cool and functional too, so that's a win-win in any collection I would think.



What type of collection do you want?


Many cheap flashlights
A broad selection of the better lights
A broad selection of a single type lights (Like AAA, HID, throwers etc.)
A single manufacturer (Surefire is very common, but it is also possible with many other manufacturers)
All version of a single light (Often Maglite with different colors or print)
Special edition lights
Custom lights


Here is part of my AAA collection:






And part of my stainless steel collection:





But I have a few other lights.


----------



## paintballdad

:welcome: and perhaps the start of your financial ruin. 

There is a dizzying selection of flashlights out there and picking your first one is always the toughest. Different sizes, UIs and power sources are just a few of the things to consider. 
You might want to take a look at 4seven's Quark line. Quite a few models to choose from and you'll probably find something to your liking. The link below will take you to the Quark series and you'll find the different choices on the left side under 4sevens lights.

http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=297&osCsid=033ce37c6fa4cdca22c65b6941d053c3

Good luck.


----------



## bluecrow76

:welcome:



Barbarian said:


> Once you get your hands on a quality flashlight, you'll be hooked for life.
> 
> This place is a blessing for all of the information, but a curse to your purse.  .....so be careful. :thumbsup:



Truer words could not be spoken!

BIG +1 for the Ra line... ights with lifetime warranties (Surefire, Novatac, Ra, I'm sure there are others) are priceless!


----------



## corvettesR1

Hi lisantica.Ill just trow out this suggestion as a starting point for your collection because I have found this to be a truely wonderful light.Its even much less than $100.

Here is a link.
http://www.eliteled.com/products/flashlights/liteflux-lf3xt.html


----------



## lisantica

Thank you all for posting!

I just got back from the local swapmeet, was hoping to find a used Surefire or at least a pelican case to start housing my new collection in.

As for what I am looking for in a collection...I'm thinking maybe a little of this and that. But likely I'll find something I like and then I'll want every version, color etc. And the more accessories the better :twothumbs

Going to register for the marketplace now.

Lisa


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Welcome to CPF! You're really going to enjoy this place. As for your new hobby, be sure to check out the subforum for PEAK LED SOLUTIONS. Here's a really great Peak collection from MWClint (and this photo is one of my all-time favorites):


----------



## lisantica

This is going to be fun! I knew I picked the right hobby.

I'm wanting my "first" official flashlight of my collection to be kind of special so I want to be careful as to what I choose, but I hope I don't put myself into analysis paralysis. If I start to feel too pressured by the decision, I might just get impulsive and buy something, so that I can at least get underway with the adventure.

I'll let you all know what I come up with. I'm kind of parital to the Surefire, but I'm still looking around.

Lisa


----------



## Purpleorchid

Welcome! It doesn't meet your price range (it's $69), but it fits your "special" requirement.

Quark has a new popular pocket light: the Quark MiNi. They just released them in Titanium versions, and the first 1000 are numbered. I'm not sure if any of the serialized ones are left, but you could probably call them and ask before ordering one.

In the 4Sevens subforum, you'll find several threads about the MiNi and the Titanium MiNis.

A numbered Titanium flashlight could be a fun way to start your collection!


----------



## lisantica

Going to check into the Mini right now.
Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## lisantica

Bought my first flashlight (well not first ever, but first with the intention of starting a collection).

I bought a SUREFIRE M6 500 Lumen flashlight. Now to go find a nice Pelican case for it!


----------



## skyfire

welcome,
when i first looked into quality lights, i bought about 6 or 7 my first month, so becareful.:sick2: some of thses guys have like 50 lights, which does make me feel alittle better. but im very satisfied with most my purchases, and it took me a few tries to find the lights i favor most. which are small bright lights, such as the quark 123-2.

with a range of $100-130 your options are huge, many many quality lights you can get. surefire seems to be a great choice, i would really like a LX2 or E2d model, but those might spoil you, and every other purchase after that might dissapoint lol, since hearing so many great things about surefire.

some other brands you might want to check out are quarks, and jetbeam.


----------



## lisantica

I'll try to not go overboard.
I just knew I had to have the M6 or something like it because it said it can temporarily disorient an aggressor and that sold me right there as I wanted one of the flashlights in my collection to be for safety.
The rest can be for fun


----------



## Barbarian

lisantica said:


> Bought my first flashlight (well not first ever, but first with the intention of starting a collection).
> 
> I bought a SUREFIRE M6 500 Lumen flashlight. Now to go find a nice Pelican case for it!


I see you don't like to stick your toe in the water, you like to jump in head first.  

Well done, just don't expect all of the other lights you buy to be that bright. :naughty:


----------



## bigdukesix

This may be a good start!!

I spent a lot of time looking and got one.

Can't go wrong really

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_305&products_id=1620


----------



## lisantica

Glad to know I am getting support on my purchase. I was hoping the M6 was a decent buy. Plus I knew I wanted to get one today being that I announced that I'd start a collection today.

I really want to get a more pocket sized one now. Sort of a security blanket flashlight that I can carry with me everywhere. Time to go research those. I'm leaning towards the Titan T1A, but haven't read up enough on those yet.

Lisa


----------



## DimeRazorback

Excellent buy.

Lots of rechargable options out there for the M6 also!

It is my favorite light personally.

For your pocket, go the LX2 or E1b :thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

I might should stop purchasing for today. I just bought:

Surefire E1L-R-S.
Surefire single stage Kl1 head with a McR-20S Reflector and SSC p4 (u-bin)
Stock e1L body, McClicky Tailcap with silicone McGizmo boot. 

iTP Light A3 EOS Standard Edition AAA LED Flashlight

Quark 123 Tactical (No Clip) - Titanium

That's 4 flashlight purchases in one day, gulp!


----------



## sigsour

I personally cant think of a better way to start a collection than that. great choice! :twothumbs


----------



## Roger Sully

Of course a Surefire should be on every collectors list but you went right for the M6 oo:...awesome choice!!
Now you have to find something maybe a tad smaller for EDC..Now the fun begins!


----------



## lisantica

I didn't mean to buy the M6 so soon, but I couldn't resist. Perhaps I spent the most today and it'll be all downhill from here.
Yeah, I wish!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Yeah... I highly doubt that :laughing:


----------



## lisantica

I'm already looking for an LX2 because of a couple of testimonials, but I think I'll wait until these flashlights arrive before I get too carried away, it'll be a long week waiting for them to arrive in the mail.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

By the way, what is EDC?
Every day carry?
Lisa


----------



## DimeRazorback

Yes it is!


----------



## lisantica

Thank you.

I'm thinking my EDC will be the Surefire E1L. But I'm not sure as I haven't even physically seen it.

I wish there was a Cabelas near me or an REI or BassPro Shop.

Lisa


----------



## Moka

lisantica said:


> By the way, what is EDC?
> Every day carry?
> Lisa



Thats exactly right =D
:welcome: BTW...

Perhaps a different brand may be better for EDC, I had the E1B as my EDC for a while, then got my Ra Clicky... The Clicky's still my EDC simply for its versatility and the fact I can use Rechargeables with it... Meaning I can always leave home with a fully or close to fully charged cell...
:twothumbs


----------



## lisantica

I'm getting ready to Google "Ra Clicky".


----------



## DimeRazorback

McGizmo Haiku :devil:


----------



## lisantica

I just realized that the Ra Clicky is what member "Barbarian" had linked me to. That is a contender for EDC. The Haiku, albeit awesome, is a tad much now that I've done a little bit too much of  for today.


----------



## DimeRazorback

:laughing:

I understand completely!


----------



## lisantica

Just bought an E2D Executive Defender, and I'm done!


----------



## Roger Sully

lisantica said:


> Just bought an E2D Executive Defender, and I'm done!


 
It has been a long day hasn't it? Oh well tomorrow another day :twothumbs


----------



## lisantica

Maybe I should have titled this thread "I'm starting and Completing my Collection today" I just lovecpf


----------



## paintballdad

lisantica said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm thinking my EDC will be the Surefire E1L. But I'm not sure as I haven't even physically seen it.
> 
> I wish there was a Cabelas near me or an REI or BassPro Shop.
> 
> Lisa



Since you're also in SoCal, there is a Bass Pro Shop in Rancho Cucamonga. Also Turner's Outdoorsman has quite a few Surefires in stock.


----------



## Conte

Hi Lisa. 

Try not get too caught up in the boutique flashlights at the start. 

If you are starting a collection there are 3 staples by which, in my opinion, every collector should own, and most of the forum indeed do.

#1: A Maglite !, It's a Maglite ! If you get into modding its one of the most modable. Not a mini Mag, or one of those new fangled LED maglites. A Incan C or D, preferably 3D if you was the typical iconic maglite. 
I would personally recommend a 2D or 2C which can be turned into a "Mag 11" which is an easy DIY n00b mod. Then you can experience a Hotwired Mag like what is often talked about on this forum. 

#2: a Surefire or Equivalent EDC style. You seem to already have this covered with a E2D you bought. Good work. I would of personally recommended a 6P, then suggested you drop an AW Incan driver into it. 

#3: Some would argue this as a staple but I highly recommend one of these as its a Flashlight to be experienced. The Fulton MX-991\U.
This is the Army Angle head. It's not the best, nor the brightests, but its just long enough to pop a couple of 18650 cells to greatly ramp up its voltage. Then you pop a 5-cell Maglite Xenon Star bulb in there, and it will yield a very usable output. There is a reason it's been the Flashlight issued to our fighting men for decades. You'll find it an extremely versatile light (once upgraded). Just make sure you buy a new one, not a used one. 
And make sure it's a genuine Fulton. I personally own close to 70 lights, and besides my Surefire style EDC, when I have to pick one light to come with me on an excursion, 9 times out of 10 I grab my Fulton. 

I would be more then happy to personally assist you on the How To's of any of these lights as I've recommended them. 

:welcome:


----------



## Deputy T.

lisantica said:


> Just bought an E2D Executive Defender, and I'm done!



Oh man, your gonna really get hit hard with the urge. Tomorrow your gonna want to know how to make it brighter. Then your gonna be bombarded with Lumens Factory/IMR suggestions and by Malkoff/VME head suggestions, with the occassional "Milkyspit." Or perhaps you'll want to keep it with in the family so a E2d LED head seems the way to go. Then you'll fall into the void of the MarketPlace. You'll lego and re-lego your light until you've got enough spare parts to build an additional five E-series lights. But wait, you've got the pocket light cover, what on earth are you going to carry on your key-chain. Soon you'll discover that "Made in China" is no longer a negative thing. Fenix, FourSevens, Nightcore, and the likes will all be in the mail. Before they even arrive there will be new models and upgraded editions that are oh so tempting...! You'll be burning through batteries before the sun goes down just shining your lights in the closet. You'll want more runtime, and rechargeable batteries. "What's an 18650?" and "What's an 'AW'?" will be the questions on your mind. Of course they won't fit in any of your E-bodies so you'll dive head first into Leef and/fivemega. Then you'll find an old Maglite lying around. The sickly dim yellow beam just simply won't do. Back to CPF for suggestions...ROP!...Mag85!...Eneloops!...then there's that *Malkoff* name again. Then before you know it, it will be February and you'll be ready for more!





These are just the ones I brag about, you should see what's under my bed that didn't make the cut.

Have fun! Hang on to your wallet.


----------



## lisantica

Conte said:


> Hi Lisa.
> Try not get too caught up in the boutique flashlights at the start.


I'll try not to, but no promises :naughty:

I think I have a maglight somewhere, I'm going to try and find it, it would be an older one.

I do have one of those Angle Head flashlights out in my shed. It's blue and has a GTE stamp on it, I bought it at the swapmeet sometime back (time to go find it today).

My goal is to find those two flashlights today and take a photo of them.

I would have bought a 6P, but I got caught up in some quick buying. Was eager to launch my collection. But I've come to my senses today and I'll slow down.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

Deputy T. said:


> Oh man, your gonna really get hit hard with the urge. Then your gonna be bombarded with Lumens Factory/IMR suggestions and by Malkoff/VME head suggestions, with the occassional "Milkyspit." "What's an 18650?" and "What's an 'AW'?" will be the questions on your mind. Of course they won't fit in any of your E-bodies so you'll dive head first into Leef and/fivemega. Then you'll find an old Maglite lying around. The sickly dim yellow beam just simply won't do. Back to CPF for suggestions...ROP!...Mag85!...Eneloops!...then there's that *Malkoff* name again. Then before you know it, it will be February and you'll be ready for more!
> 
> Have fun! Hang on to your wallet.



I have no idea what you're talking about, but I like it :twothumbs
I'm in the ignorance is bliss part of my endeavor.

Lisa


----------



## Ny0ng1

OK, let me get this straight. I just starting reading this thread with this quote dated 

'Yesterday'


lisantica said:


> .................Any recommendations for a 1st flashlight? Looking to spend in the $100-300 range to start with, thereabouts..............
> 
> I'd sure appreciate any recommendations.
> Thank you,
> Lisa



Now im start thinking, great budget for initial purchase, let me start come up with some suggestion while i continue reading down the thread... then... WHAM!

'Today'


lisantica said:


> Bought my first flashlight........I bought a SUREFIRE M6 500 Lumen flashlight. Now to go find a nice Pelican case for it!



LOL... my eyes went  for a sec there... You purchased something that some of us have been considering and contemplating for years but yet never purchase one.

Then it gets better....

'Today'


lisantica said:


> Surefire E1L-R-S.
> Surefire single stage Kl1 head with a McR-20S Reflector and SSC p4 (u-bin)
> Stock e1L body, McClicky Tailcap with silicone McGizmo boot.
> iTP Light A3 EOS Standard Edition AAA LED Flashlight
> Quark 123 Tactical (No Clip) - Titanium
> ...............



I saw two magic word that i like up there: 'McGizmo' and 'Titanium' woohooo... :thumbsup:

then....


lisantica said:


> Just bought an E2D Executive Defender, and I'm done!



Now you just need to show us your first hobby and get a good picture of all that purchase.

oh... :welcome: and hang on to your wallet err purse 

Eric


----------



## lisantica

Eric, 

I totally went overboard yesterday. Got caught up in "new hobby fever". I don't plan on doing that very often! Couldn't afford to do that on a regular basis.

The sad thing is I don't even have any of the items as I bought them all online. Should be able to post a picture by the weekend.

Lisa


----------



## corvettesR1

Its really fun to hear about all the top shelf lights you have purchased.

Youll have a blast when they start to arrive. 

Please try to post a few photos here if you can.For now, just take some time to enjoy your new lights.Make sure to have some batteries handy.:wave: Dont be shocked if you tend to add 1 to your collection every month.Its only flashlight fever.


----------



## Moka

As long as you realise once you start it's VERY hard to stop... Especially hanging around here :nana:

If you have a maglite lying around... Perhaps it's time for you to google 'Malkoff' you really won't regret it...

Gratz on the wicked and rapid descent into flashaholism... lets hope you don't run out of flashahol... :devil:


----------



## lisantica

I'm looking forward to posting a photo, that's half the fun - I've never shot photos of flashlights before.

I'm hoping that I will be able to resist the temptations of buying and buying some more, but I guess time will tell.

I'm not one for modding stuff out. I will buy modded stuff, but I generally prefer stock items, so hopefully I can save a little bit of cash there. 

At least I can watch some football today to keep my mind off of flashlights. 

Lisa


----------



## BigMHoff

I love the fact that your "first" light is an M6! Now you need a Jetbeam M1X to compare!!


----------



## lisantica

Heading to google to see what a Jetbeam M1X is. 

 newbie alert, I have to look up everything!


----------



## lisantica

You just had to mention a Jetbeam M1X. 

Nice looking flashlight!
Might be on the February wish-list. Pretty much spent for January.


----------



## HKJ

lisantica said:


> You just had to mention a Jetbeam M1X.
> 
> Nice looking flashlight!
> Might be on the February wish-list. Pretty much spent for January.



You also need to check the the ThruNite Catapult, it is in the same range as the M1X. 
And do not forget to check the spotlight forum for HID lights, they gives much more light.

Catapult and L35 HID:


----------



## jmcf1949

She likes photography,flashlights - and looks forward to watching football! I'm in love.

Jim - Semper Fi


----------



## lisantica

Time to Google "ThruNite Catapult". 

Jim, I must be the product of growing up with only brothers and my dad in the house. :shrug:


----------



## lisantica

Aaargh, I just added to my collection again! 

Just bought used:

Fenix P1
Fenix P1D
Inova X5 

I'm up to 8 flashlights and it's only day 2 --when does that football game start?


----------



## paintballdad

lisantica said:


> Aaargh, I just added to my collection again!
> 
> Just bought used:
> 
> Fenix P1
> Fenix P1D
> Inova X5
> 
> I'm up to 8 flashlights and it's only day 2 --when does that football game start?



Damn, there's just no slowing you down. The CPFMP is a dangerous place isn't it?


----------



## lisantica

Oh I'm slowing down now.

At the moment I'm thinking I should start a database for myself to show name of light, dimensions, cost, etc.

Does someone have some input as to what fields I should include in the database? 

Lisa


----------



## paintballdad

lisantica said:


> *Oh I'm slowing down now*.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa



Oh, i wouldn't count on that....

I remember saying that to myself about a year ago. Good luck.


----------



## lisantica

paintballdad said:


> Oh, i wouldn't count on that....
> 
> I remember saying that to myself about a year ago. Good luck.



I know I'm probably fooling myself, but I'm hoping I bought the most expensive one that I would want first and got that out of my system.

I suppose I should just admit that these are the early days of a perpetual money pit so that I don't continue to get mad at myself.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

The 2 day spending spree:

M6
Surefire E1L-R-S.
iTP Light A3 EOS Standard Edition AAA LED
Quark 123 Tactical (No Clip) 
E2D Executive Defender
Fenix P1
Fenix P1D
Inova X5 

Would the Inova X5 be a good keychain flashlight? If not, which one would you recommend?

Lisa


----------



## HKJ

lisantica said:


> Would the Inova X5 be a good keychain flashlight? If not, which one would you recommend?



You must have a rather big keychain to use the X5 on it. The A3 is probably the bests size for keychain carry.


----------



## lisantica

The worst part of buying online is the fact that I can't physically inspect them. I know myself, and I'm going to want one on my keychain, but I'll want a quality one.
Ideas, links?

Lisa


----------



## HKJ

lisantica said:


> The worst part of buying online is the fact that I can't physically inspect them. I know myself, and I'm going to want one on my keychain, but I'll want a quality one.
> Ideas, links?
> 
> Lisa



I would say AAA size or smaller, some possibilities are:






Fenix LD01, here in stainless steel:





Arc AAA Ti, this light is not as bright as the IlluminaTi.






Killer AAA, also a low brightness light.





Going smaller, but very bright: The Lummi wee:






Or take a look at Peak:





I am sorry that the pictures are not in the same scale, but I have some comparison photos at the bottom of this page.


----------



## lisantica

So many good looking flashlights there on that page you linked.
I'll probably have the hardest time trying to figure out which keychain light to buy.

Lisa


----------



## HKJ

lisantica said:


> So many good looking flashlights there on that page you linked.
> I'll probably have the hardest time trying to figure out which keychain light to buy.



And I gave you the wrong link (Sorry), here is the link to the English part, where most photos are groupshots.


----------



## lisantica

I've narrowed it down to:

Wee
Drake
Drako


----------



## Roger Sully

WOW !!
You don't mess around do you ?!?
Very nice choices though.:thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

I learned the hard way with my photography equipment that I should try to buy the best first so that I don't have to re-buy later. A prime example is how I tried to buy a cheap tripod at first and one must really pay extra for good legs, it makes a huge difference.

I thought I'd try to stay with that thought pattern with my flashlight collection.

One thing I want in the little flashlight is "trits", those are very cool:twothumbs


----------



## paintballdad

lisantica said:


> I learned the hard way with my photography equipment that I should try to buy the best first so that I don't have to re-buy later. A prime example is how I tried to buy a cheap tripod at first and one must really pay extra for good legs, it makes a huge difference.
> 
> I thought I'd try to stay with that thought pattern with my flashlight collection.
> 
> One thing I want in the little flashlight is "trits", those are very cool:twothumbs



+1 Too many photographers i used to shoot with spend a lot of money for a good camera and just forget about quality accessories.

I'd spend more on glass than the camera body and a good tripod is a must. I saw too many $1000+ camera bodies sitting on $50 tripods :shakehead.

Sorry about getting off thread but your are making the right choices.


----------



## lisantica

Sure glad that I go back to work tomorrow, so I can stop buying and reading this terrific forum!

I just want *one* more flashlight, one with some "trits" in it.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Lummi Wee Ti :devil:


----------



## lisantica

There's a Wee Ti in my future, just not today.:mecry:


----------



## lisantica

lisantica said:


> At least I can watch some football today to keep my mind off of flashlights.
> Lisa



Okay, that didn't work. I watched football with my laptop on my lap as I purchased a few more flashlights. 

Fenix TK11 R2
EagleTac T100C2 Mark II 
Nitecore EZ CR2 

So much for that plan


----------



## Metatron

lisantica said:


> Okay, that didn't work. I watched football with my laptop on my lap as I purchased a few more flashlights.
> 
> Fenix TK11 R2
> EagleTac T100C2 Mark II
> Nitecore EZ CR2
> 
> So much for that plan


when ur finished playing u might want to look up ArcMania. good luck mate :naughty:


----------



## HKJ

lisantica said:


> There's a Wee Ti in my future, just not today.:mecry:



Before ordering a Lummi, check our local Lummi forum, there can be a rather long delivery time.


----------



## Ny0ng1

hmm my crystal ball is glimmering...., if you're flashaholic enough, you'll get these in your collection:
-keychain EDC, hmm wait you got that started with iTP EOS
-headlight
-HID
-Hotwires
-'Custom' version of each category you have now and above.



Eric

edit: dang... i post the above msg without reading page 2 of this thread.... At the rate you're going, i think your purchases can last you until Christmas 2010


----------



## lisantica

I hope they can last until Dec. 2010, but I have an idea that I will want more.
That silly Wee Ti and Drake/Drako are calling my name!

Lisa


----------



## jslappa

Sorry to tell you Lisa, but you've got it BAD. Don't get me wrong, that M6 is one of the best lights you can get. You would not believe the options there are for that light. There is a reason that the M6 is one of the most desirable lights out there. Read this single thread to see just what I mean, and just what your M6 is capable of. It shows many pics (Of which I believe you'll love, being a photogtrapher and all), with very detailed information about what parts it takes to give you the desired results.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230857

welcome!


----------



## mikevelarde

lisantica said:


> Sure glad that I go back to work tomorrow, so I can stop buying and reading this terrific forum!
> 
> I just want *one* more flashlight, one with some "trits" in it.


 
here you go with some one of a kind lights with trits:







It's the twin megalennium w/ 4 trits slot and a SF KT4 turbohead that Jslappa owned before they got separated due to unavoidable circumstances. He now got 1 and the other one was with me!

:welcome:LISA!!


----------



## HKJ

Here you can see some of the lights together, including the A3 EOS:







Trits do look good:


----------



## 1wrx7

jslappa said:


> Sorry to tell you Lisa, but you've got it BAD. Don't get me wrong, that M6 is one of the best lights you can get. You would not believe the options there are for that light. There is a reason that the M6 is one of the most desirable lights out there. Read this single thread to see just what I mean, and just what your M6 is capable of. It shows many pics (Of which I believe you'll love, being a photogtrapher and all), with very detailed information about what parts it takes to give you the desired results.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230857
> 
> welcome!


 

A real big +100000 to this post. As soon as I read this thread I knew I had to link you to the M6 thread... thankfully jslappa beat me to it, and his first sentance is so true. You got it bad. I'm down to two M6's now and one Megalennium setup. It's not a pocketlight but the versitillity of the M6 makes it one of the most useful lights available.

I don't own most of the lights you recently purchased, but the modded E1L has been one of my EDC lights for as long as I've owned one... or two, or three:shakehead I'm sure you'll like it.

If you think it's bad now, just wait until the urge for the fine custom lights available here becomes too much to bear. Since no one else has posted it yet I'll post a link to what could be the most innovative light ever made...https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229820 I don't know if I can justify buying a Tri-V when they are available, but I did buy a 007... and it was well worth the $$$. It's been in my pocket since the day I bought it. Data is a genuis.

Since flashaholics tend to be men, I'm wondering how many PM's you've gotten with marriage proposals With how many posts I've seen about someones wife complaining about their flashlight addiction I see a lot of interest from the community here loving the fact that females can understand this weird hobby we all have. All joking aside :welcome:... there is so much good info here, if you do your research you'll end up with lights you will use all the time.


----------



## lisantica

Hi all, 

Thanks for posting to my thread! Couldn't wait to get home from work to read up on some more flashlights, plus some of you posted some links so that will be quite handy!

I have no idea what a twin megalennium w/ 4 trits slot and a SF KT4 turbohead is, but I want one!

Glad I bought the M6, I think it will prove to be a great decision, one of which I had no idea what I was buying, but have gotten some kudos for doing so, so I feel good about that.

Lisa


----------



## parnass

You are more likely to enjoy collecting if you buy lights individually, leaving some time between purchases.


----------



## Barbarian

I recommend that you butter up your postal carrier because it sounds like you will be receiving many packages soon.


----------



## paintballdad

Looks like she's enjoying the buying spree quite a bit. 

She's at the starting phase of a new hobby, the excitement is at it's peak. 

She will come to learn to pace herself when the time comes. In the meantime, enjoy!


----------



## lisantica

Oh no you didn't just link me to that thread!!!!!!!! :huh: :naughty: :thumbsup:
Gotta go read it now.

Lisa



jslappa said:


> Sorry to tell you Lisa, but you've got it BAD. Don't get me wrong, that M6 is one of the best lights you can get. You would not believe the options there are for that light. There is a reason that the M6 is one of the most desirable lights out there. Read this single thread to see just what I mean, and just what your M6 is capable of. It shows many pics (Of which I believe you'll love, being a photogtrapher and all), with very detailed information about what parts it takes to give you the desired results.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230857
> 
> welcome!


----------



## lisantica

I couldn't have said it better myself.

It's true, I did go overboard, and I'll *try* to pace myself, but there's a little part of me that says, what's the fun in that 



paintballdad said:


> Looks like she's enjoying the buying spree quite a bit.
> 
> She's at the starting phase of a new hobby, the excitement is at it's peak.
> 
> She will come to learn to pace herself when the time comes. In the meantime, enjoy!


----------



## flashfiend

Now I know what they mean about flashaholic. I hope you enjoy my small additions to your collection. I can't wait to see pics of your collection. Then I can have a green LED of envy.


----------



## lisantica

1wrx7 said:


> I don't own most of the lights you recently purchased, but the modded E1L has been one of my EDC lights for as long as I've owned one... or two, or three:shakehead I'm sure you'll like it.



Glad to know that it is liked, I wasn't sure about getting it, but the guy who sold it really seemed to have liked it, so I decided to give it a try.



1wrx7 said:


> If you think it's bad now, just wait until the urge for the fine custom lights available here becomes too much to bear. Since no one else has posted it yet I'll post a link to what could be the most innovative light ever made...https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229820 I don't know if I can justify buying a Tri-V when they are available, but I did buy a 007... and it was well worth the $$$. It's been in my pocket since the day I bought it. Data is a genuis.



THAT 007 IS some LOVE at first sight!



1wrx7 said:


> Since flashaholics tend to be men, I'm wondering how many PM's you've gotten with marriage proposals With how many posts I've seen about someones wife complaining about their flashlight addiction I see a lot of interest from the community here loving the fact that females can understand this weird hobby we all have. All joking aside :welcome:... there is so much good info here, if you do your research you'll end up with lights you will use all the time.



Many photographers are men too. Men must just have good taste.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

Oh! I forgot to tell you all, I told my co-workers today about my new-found hobby. Mind you these are all middle-aged school teachers. They were not very impressed. :tired: Though they were happy for me and my enthusiasm was apparent. One of them said she thought her husband would be interested


----------



## paintballdad

lisantica said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> It's true, I did go overboard, and* I'll *try* to pace myself, but there's a little part of me that says, what's the fun in that *



He he, that's very true. But with so many lights and so little money, i've been a little picky lately. Can't seem to get enought Surefires, specially the E series. There's also the customs, and there's some beautiful lights out there. Take a look at some of PhotonFanatic's work. They are works of art.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=102
http://photonfanatic.com/

I only have one of Fred's work, would like to own more but the cost is a little prohibitive. But i promised myself that i'll own at least one more PhotonFanatic light. I'll take some time, but i'm patient.

Good luck with the new hobby, it's a little dizzying at times.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

At the risk of sounding cynical, I wonder how many replies this post would have got if it were by a man. Her (?) bio sounds a bit TOO ideal- likes football, flashlights, etc. Could it be we have all been bamboozled?:thinking:
I reserve the right to declare shenannigans if she likes beer, firearms and the toliet seat up...........


----------



## gsxrac

Wow! Its gonna be Christmas all over again when those packages start arriving! Do yourself a favor and DONT light up the M6 until after your other lights have come in! That way you will still be happy with your other purchases for a bit :devil:.

There are still a few things missing from your collection. You HAVE to buy a Surefire 6P and then you HAVE to buy a Malkoff M60 Drop-in for it. I would say those two things should be very next on your list. You will probably also want a C2 (HA-III grey, not the HA-II black version) in addition do that 6P. You need one of the McGizmo Lunasol lights eventually for EDC. Also looks like you need at least one HID light. Me personally I would go with a Titanium Quark mini for keychain carry. You also mentioned the Surefire T1A as an EDC/keychain light and that is a good choice just a little pricey. Another thing you might want to get on is some power for your lights!!! You will probably want to stick with protected AW cells for your lights that can accept li-ions. Keep in mind that in stock form most Surefire lights dont accept li-ion rechargeable batteries. You should also add some Titanium lights to your collection =) 4sevens has the most affordable Titanium lights around these days and you could pick up a Ti Quark in the marketplace. Last but not least you need a high lumen LED light!!!! I havent personally tried any of the SST-90 lights but have seen some cool lights built with them.

Ohh yea and on a side I told my fiancee you were JUST starting your collection and you were already up to 8+ lights including an M6 and the first thing she said was "Your not gonna leave me for her are you!?" lol. Congrats on the collection and I hope you enjoy all your purchases! Cant want to see some pictures once they arrive either  I havent personally even handled an M6 and I have had a LOT of lights. I guess its time to move the M6 up to the top of my need to buy list! Ohh and just a suggestion dont rely on a flashlight for self defense. When they say "temporarily disorient" they really mean it. A REALLY bright flashlight _might_ buy you 2-5 seconds of time to get away. If you are interested in discussing self defense tools shoot me a PM since that is kind of frowned upon on CPF


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> At the risk of sounding cynical, I wonder how many replies this post would have got if it were by a man. Her (?) bio sounds a bit TOO ideal- likes football, flashlights, etc. Could it be we have all been bamboozled?:thinking:
> I reserve the right to declare shenannigans if she likes beer, firearms and the toliet seat up...........



Not bamboozed at all. A little bit of beer, yes, but it has to be Hefe Weissbier.
Firearms, too scared of those. Seat down please  
I'm not the ideal gal though, not an Angelina Jolie look-alike I assure you that. Just a gal who was brought up in a heavily male influenced household. Learned to ride a go-cart and Honda 70 before age 8.

Lisa


----------



## paintballdad

RAGE CAGE said:


> At the risk of sounding cynical, I wonder how many replies this post would have got if it were by a man. Her (?) bio sounds a bit TOO ideal- likes football, flashlights, etc. Could it be we have all been bamboozled?:thinking:
> I reserve the right to declare shenannigans if she likes beer, firearms and the toliet seat up...........



At the risk of being an optimist, i believe the folks who replied to this thread would have responded the same way regardless if the OP was a man or woman. After all, a flashaholic is a flashaholic, regardless if they are male or female, young or old........etc.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

touch'e pbdad......you are likely right....the flashanol has given us all a common bond. No offense intended to anyone in this thread- especially the OP......but please pace yourself.....hate to see you get too hooked on the flashanol too fast.....got to ease into it or it may consume you.


----------



## lisantica

paintballdad said:


> After all, a flashaholic is a flashaholic...



Yes, I do think that is accurate. Seems like the replies are heavily targeted at helping me feed my additiction :twothumbs


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> touch'e pbdad......you are likely right....the flashanol has given us all a common bond. No offense intended to anyone in this thread- especially the OP......but please pace yourself.....hate to see you get too hooked on the flashanol too fast.....got to ease into it or it may consume you.



No offense taken, I know how to take a good ribbing, I do have two older brothers  
And I do want to ease into it, but I did get bit by the flashbug pretty good this first weekend.

Lisa


----------



## paintballdad

lisantica said:


> Yes, I do think that is accurate. Seems like the replies are heavily targeted at helping me feed my additiction :twothumbs



Yep, the worst place for an addict is to be around other addicts.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

bit you say?- your collection has already surpassed mine and I have been here for a few years. You go girl!
I could be mistaken for Bruce Willis if it weren't for my huge gut and empty wallet.:laughing:

Keep us posted as you may need to be talked down later in the week.


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> bit you say?- your collection has already surpassed mine and I have been here for a few years. You go girl!



I am a little bit of an overachiever sometimes 



RAGE CAGE said:


> I could be mistaken for Bruce Willis if it weren't for my huge gut and empty wallet.:laughing:


 :laughing:



RAGE CAGE said:


> Keep us posted as you may need to be talked down later in the week.



Yes, very true.


----------



## lisantica

Now I've gone and forgotten what flashlight I was supposed to have in my collection. Have to go back up through the thread and try to find it/them. I know there were a few testimonials on which ones I should look to get.

Lisa


----------



## gsxrac

Also if you are going to be collecting flashlights you are gonna need some (flashlight specific)lube!!! Once you hang around for a while you will learn this but since you are diving in head first I figured you might also want to go ahead and order some lube so you can do regular maintenance. Basically you just unscrew the head and the tailcap and take something (I use toilet paper) and clean out the threads. Once you have cleaned the threads just apply a couple dobbs of lube and reassemble your light. This process should probably be done every 6 months for shelf queens and for an EDC light I normally clean em about every other month. There are tons of different lubricants for flashlights so it is all up to the users choice. I am currently using Nyogel 760G but there are probably just as many others using Krytox.


----------



## lisantica

gsxrac said:


> Also if you are going to be collecting flashlights you are gonna need some (flashlight specific)lube!!! Once you hang around for a while you will learn this but since you are diving in head first I figured you might also want to go ahead and order some lube so you can do regular maintenance. Basically you just unscrew the head and the tailcap and take something (I use toilet paper) and clean out the threads. Once you have cleaned the threads just apply a couple dobbs of lube and reassemble your light. This process should probably be done every 6 months for shelf queens and for an EDC light I normally clean em about every other month. There are tons of different lubricants for flashlights so it is all up to the users choice. I am currently using Nyogel 760G but there are probably just as many others using Krytox.



Oh man, there's maintenance involved too? LOL
Just kidding, will look to get me one of those products.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## lisantica

Yours truly.


----------



## matrixshaman

I won't recommend any flashlights as you're already off to a roaring start but I'll say that you'll probably come to a point soon where you want some 'guilt free lumens' which is our way of saying you will like using a flashlight without worrying about how much expense is going down the drain in throw away batteries. So I will suggest getting a couple lights that use rechargeable batteries. Either RCR123 Li-Ion or AA Ni-Mh are a couple of my favorite and probably the 2 most popular types that fit the most flashlights. Another one to consider is the powerhouse 18650 which is just a little bigger than 2 RCR123's but will last a long time compared to most other rechargeable batteries and it also is a very popular format. One thing of note is Surefire does not make any of flashlights compatible with rechargeable batteries AFAIK. Some can be modded to use rechargeables but I think Surefire likes to sell it's own throw away batteries. And that's fine for some of the many law enforcement and military that are big customers of Surefire but for us civilians and flashaholics many of us prefer to have those 'guilt free lumens'.


----------



## lisantica

That's the part I haven't prepared for yet.
Thank you for the information.

Lisa


----------



## matrixshaman

You're welcome. I said I wasn't going to recommend any lights but I will say I want to mention one or two for your list for _next_ month (or whenever your purse recovers). Several others have mentioned these and I'd have to say that one of the most useful, fun and reliable lights is either a Novatac or a Ra Clicky. Both were designed by Henry who as a flashlight designer has a history going clear back to the first high power LED lights - the Arc flashlights like the Arc 4. There are a few things about these flashlights that make them more appealing than any other for a number of reasons. I'll let you explore those many and varied reasons in the many message threads here. Also 4Sevens lights - I see you already have one are some of the best deals in many ways and he has some fantastic designs as well as probably the latest and greatest in many aspects. Now just promise to put those lights on next month's list. BTW I own several Surefire lights so I'm not knocking them - they make some great lights but for the most part nothing that runs on rechargeables - and :welcome: Now go put a lock on that purse and hide they key from yourself


----------



## lisantica

Once the purse recovers, I definitely want the Ra Clicky.

Lisa


----------



## kccustom

I dont know about you guys but I cant wait for her for sale threads!


----------



## lisantica

kccustom said:


> I dont know about you guys but I cant wait for her for sale threads!



And there will likely be some! I bought all of this sight unseen, but a lot of it was upon recommendation. 

I suppose there is a chance that I'll love it all, but if not, something will go so that I can obtain something else.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

I think tomorrow may be the first day of a few day delivery spree. Was hoping one would come today.


----------



## jslappa

lisantica said:


> I suppose there is a chance that I'll love it all, but if not, something will go so that I can obtain something else.
> 
> Lisa



One of the greatest parts of this community. 99% of the users here take EXTREMELY GOOD care of their torches, and are even better at being gentlemen when it comes to buying and selling in the Marketplace. I've had people ship me lights to try out, before even buying them. I've traded lights where both parties ship their lights on the honor system. I have YET to have a bad experience, and I am sure every single light you've purchased thus far will make its way to your house.

What I am most interested in are the photos you will hopefully take of all your conquests.


----------



## lisantica

jslappa said:


> What I am most interested in are the photos you will hopefully take of all your conquests.



I will most definitely take some product shots. I have seen some great shots of flashlights here. Mine may not be that good, but I'll have fun trying.

Lisa


----------



## csshih

madness, lisa, madness. 

hey.. try a 4sevens RGB.. I don't think you've gotten any other color lights other than white.


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> madness, lisa, madness.
> 
> hey.. try a 4sevens RGB.. I don't think you've gotten any other color lights other than white.



Does a Surefire Sidewinder count? I bought one of those.
Lisa


----------



## csshih

lisantica said:


> Does a Surefire Sidewinder count? I bought one of those.
> Lisa



for a second there, I thought you bought a surefire I had never heard of

'tis a streamlight, by the way.
the streamlight uses 5mm LEDs.. those are smaller and allot less brighter than a full on Power LED wheras the quarkRGB.. well, check out the pics in the review in my sigline


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> for a second there, I thought you bought a surefire I had never heard of
> 
> 'tis a streamlight, by the way.
> the streamlight uses 5mm LEDs.. those are smaller and allot less brighter than a full on Power LED wheras the quarkRGB.. well, check out the pics in the review in my sigline



You are correct, it is a Streamline.  Sadly I don't know a Quark from an EagleTac, but I'll soon learn.

I have my name in for a Mr.BULK LionCub light. Hope I get it.

Lisa


----------



## csshih

lisantica said:


> I have my name in for a Mr.BULK LionCub light.


 going for the legends of CPF already?


----------



## mikevelarde

lisantica said:


> I have my name in for a Mr.BULK LionCub light. Hope I get it.
> 
> Lisa


 
:wow::wow::wow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## lisantica

mikevelarde said:


> :wow::wow::wow::bow::bow::bow:



Love those little bow guys above! I did just pay for the bare Mr.BULK LionCub. I needed something custom to round out the collection. 

I'm going to stop trying to convince myself that I'm done, but I will continue to try to talk myself into slowing down a bit. I did sell some photography stuff, so I had a little extra funds this month to play with, next month won't be nearly as plentiful.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

I think one of my flashlights will be delivered today :devil:


----------



## RAGE CAGE

oh...the anticipation and waiting are the hardest parts.


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> oh...the anticipation and waiting are the hardest parts.



Agreed, it's going to be a long day.


----------



## Roger Sully

And then you gotta wait for nightfall!
....or lock yourself in the bathroom:candle:


----------



## RAGE CAGE

Is it there yet?


----------



## lisantica

Just opening them now!


----------



## Conte

So, I dont' know, I've lost track, what have you now in your collection ?

And, which are LED, and which are Incan ?


----------



## lisantica

I don't know which are LED and which are incan, but here is the total collection: Sadly all haven't arrived yet.

Surefire M6
Surefire E1L
iTP A3 EOS
Quark 123 Tactical Ti
E2D	Exec. Defender
Fenix	P1
Fenix	P1D
Inova X5
Streamlight	Sidewinder AA
Fenix	TK11
EagleTac T100C2 Mk II
NiteCore EX CR2
Fenix P2D Rebel 100
NiteCore EZ123w
Peak Single 5mm LED N & AAA body
Surefire 6R 
bare Mr.BULK LionCub

That's the spending spree!


----------



## Metatron

lisantica said:


> I don't know which are LED and which are incan, but here is the total collection: Sadly all haven't arrived yet.
> 
> Surefire M6
> Surefire E1L
> iTP A3 EOS
> Quark 123 Tactical Ti
> E2D Exec. Defender
> Fenix P1
> Fenix P1D
> Inova X5
> Streamlight Sidewinder AA
> Fenix TK11
> EagleTac T100C2 Mk II
> NiteCore EX CR2
> Fenix P2D Rebel 100
> NiteCore EZ123w
> Peak Single 5mm LED N & AAA body
> Surefire 6R
> bare Mr.BULK LionCub
> 
> That's the spending spree!


the quark is a stayer, the rest goers


----------



## lisantica

Here they are. I would have had the M6 too, but the post office left me a pick up slip.

Lisa


----------



## Barbarian

Nice pic. What are your first impressions of the lights?


----------



## Roger Sully

Wait...you got all these new lights and you're online!! Go outside !!:huh:

BTW Nice collection


----------



## lisantica

Something I didn't know about myself is that I like Clicky instead of Twisty. 
I really like bright light so in my newbie approach I would rank the top three in brightness as:

1) EagleTac T100C2
2) Fenix TK11
3) Quark 123

The others may be bright, but have older batteries I'm unsure as I bought all of these used. Or it's possible I don't know how to adjust them.

I was surprised at just how bright the little iTP EOS is for as little as it is.

I do like as white of light as possible too.

Newbie impressions that I hope I'm not too embarrassed to read back upon a few months down the line.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

HSG said:


> Wait...you got all these new lights and you're online!! Go outside !!:huh:
> 
> BTW Nice collection



I'm here in my little home office just flashing them on the bookcase.

Lisa


----------



## Barbarian

lisantica said:


> Something I didn't know about myself is that I like Clicky instead of Twisty.
> I really like bright light so in my newbie approach I would rank the top three in brightness as:
> 
> 1) EagleTac T100C3
> 2) Fenix TK11
> 3) Quark 123
> 
> The others may be bright, but have older batteries I'm unsure as I bought all of these used. Or it's possible I don't know how to adjust them.
> 
> I was surprised at just how bright the little iTP EOS is for as little as it is.
> 
> I do like as white of light as possible too.
> 
> Newbie impressions that I hope I'm not too embarrassed to read back upon a few months down the line.
> 
> Lisa


Most members prefer the single hand ease of a clicky over using two hands (in most cases) on a twisty.

That Inova X5 is not bright at all, but is a true emergency light because it will drain every ounce of power out of the cells. It is also well built and can withstand punishment.

FYI: you might want to resize your pic to 800x600.


----------



## lisantica

Size adjusted.

I'm looking at the Inova and it looks like a clicky on the bottom, but it only seems to twist.


----------



## Barbarian

lisantica said:


> Size adjusted.
> 
> I'm looking at the Inova and it looks like a clicky on the bottom, but it only seems to twist.


It is a twisty with a momentary button.


----------



## lisantica

Barbarian said:


> It is a twisty with a momentary button.



That makes sense. I didn't have the instructions with it. I do like the feel of the X5, now if it just had "trits" I'd be set. Not one of mine has trits.
I do want a Ra Clicky though.

Lisa


----------



## Purpleorchid

For the Inova, full tightening is on. Untwist a bit until it turns off, then you can use the button for momentary on. Then untwist some more until the momentary button no longer works. That means it's fully off.


----------



## Barbarian

I love trits, but they are a luxury, not a necessity. You might want to check out getting some Glo Rings for some of your lights.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=187502

I hope you do treat yourself to a Ra Clicky.


----------



## lisantica

Purpleorchid said:


> For the Inova, full tightening is on. Untwist a bit until it turns off, then you can use the button for momentary on. Then untwist some more until the momentary button no longer works. That means it's fully off.



Thank you, I didn't quite have it "fully" off as the button still worked.
Need to save every possible battery juice.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

Barbarian said:


> I love trits, but they are a luxury, not a necessity. You might want to check out getting some Glo Rings for some of your lights.
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=187502
> 
> I hope you do treat yourself to a Ra Clicky.



I can see myself ordering Glo Rings, thanks for the link.
Ra Clicky is on my must have list. Maybe not until February though.
When I build my Ra, it goes like this:

EDC Custom flashlight: $253.00, Part number: Cc170nCtbLsSRE, 
Description: 170 lumens LED, narrower beam, crenelated black titanium bezel, sapphire lens w/AR coatings, silver clip, raised button, executive operation


Lisa


----------



## Purpleorchid

I have the Inova X0...looks the same except single AA, silver in color and only one LED.

Anyway, when it's off but the button still works, it's still off, but there's the chance of accidental monentary on if it's in your pocket/purse/backpack/etc. You won't be draining any battery unless the momentary is accidentally pressed.

BTW, my other hobby is photography as well. I'm keeping photography as the $$$ hobby. I will not let myself buy that many flashlights. I don't think my husband would like it either. He rolled his eyes when I said "Oooh...they just released a titanium version of the MiNi I just got!"

I think I have my perfect EDC, so I should be set...


----------



## lisantica

Is your EDC the Inova X0?

Lisa


----------



## PeaceOfMind

You bought more lights this week than I have bought in my entire life, including lights I have bought for gifts, etc. Now I feel sad :mecry:.

Hope you enjoy them all!


----------



## lisantica

PeaceOfMind said:


> You bought more lights this week than I have bought in my entire life, including lights I have bought for gifts, etc. Now I feel sad :mecry:.
> 
> Hope you enjoy them all!



I already am enjoying them, it's a great hobby and practical too. I did buy a bunch but that was so that I could get a feel for the different styles. That way I would be able to narrow down my collection quickly. Some will likely be sold.

Lisa


----------



## PeaceOfMind

That's a neat lego'd E1L, and it looks like it's seen some action too! I love seeing equipment like that that has really served its purpose, and taken some of the abuse it was designed to take. Cool purchase.


----------



## lisantica

PeaceOfMind said:


> That's a neat lego'd E1L, and it looks like it's seen some action too! I love seeing equipment like that that has really served its purpose, and taken some of the abuse it was designed to take. Cool purchase.



Yes, I purchased it knowing it had been well used. Here is the info. from his ad on the mods:
Surefire E1L-R-S.
Surefire single stage Kl1 head with a McR-20S Reflector and SSC p4 (u-bin)
Stock e1L body.
McClicky Tailcap with silicone McGizmo boot. 

Wasn't sure what I was buying but the guy loved it enough to mod it, so I figured it would be a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## sigsour

Lisa,
When you order your Ra Clicky, you may want to consider the regular glass lens vs saphire....more light goes through the glass vs the saphire and there is no way that the glass will break in that head. I just got my Ra Clicky this week and I love it. I also love following your adventure of this spree of light buying...very fun to watch...


----------



## lisantica

sigsour said:


> Lisa,
> When you order your Ra Clicky, you may want to consider the regular glass lens vs saphire....more light goes through the glass vs the saphire and there is no way that the glass will break in that head. I just got my Ra Clicky this week and I love it. I also love following your adventure of this spree of light buying...very fun to watch...



Most excellent, you saved me a bit of money there so it's likely I'll get that Clicky sooner than I thought. :thumbsup:

I have been playing with these lights non-stop since around 4:30 p.m. Hopefully I'll get my M6 tomorrow. Someone had mentioned that I shouldn't use it right away anyways as it'll likely spoil me. I am getting a kick out of these pocket/mid-sized lights.

Thanks for watching my adventure. Sometimes I feel ashamed about indulging myself like I did, but I did sell some stuff to get this stuff :twothumbs

Lisa


----------



## Purpleorchid

No, my Inova X0 is not my EDC. My EDC is an Al Quark MiNi 123 which is on my keychain, along with a Photon. The other EDC-able Ti Quark MiNi 123 cool white (#73) is currently in my drawer, for at home use, including just holding it and looking at it.


----------



## lisantica

Purpleorchid said:


> No, my Inova X0 is not my EDC. My EDC is an Al Quark MiNi 123 which is on my keychain, along with a Photon. The other EDC-able Ti Quark MiNi 123 cool white (#73) is currently in my drawer, for at home use, including just holding it and looking at it.



Have to go Google Photon now. I do so desperately want a keychain light. My iTP EOS may have to work for now.

Lisa


----------



## Purpleorchid

Photons are just those little button battery lights. I have a normal Photon Micro as well, but my keychain has the Photon X-Micro.


----------



## csshih

check out the lummi line of lights. I have a lummi wee on my keychain.. tiny lil' thing.


----------



## hyperloop

man, you're definitely bitten hard! now its time to take a short step back and look at the ancillaries. Spare cells, if you're thinking of going the rechargeable cell route, then you might want to take a look at chargers, multimeters, cell holders etc.

I think you spent more on flashlights since you started your hobby than i have in 3 years, way to go!!


----------



## lisantica

Ahh, yes, I see what the photons are.

I keep forgetting that I want that Lummi Wee.

I just started looking into charging systems last night.

With my photo gear I use a Maha charger and Sanyo Eneloops. If I stick with lights that have AA or AAA I'd be set. But many of the lights I received yesterday take 123A size or 17670.

Lisa


----------



## Meganoggin

The Lummi Wee is a great choice, all of the Lummi lights are like jewelry and beautifully machined (and astoundingly bright for their size).

Good luck


----------



## Ny0ng1

for EDC, i would suggest muyshondt Ti Aeon

http://muyshondt.net/aeon.shtml

Considered by some THE best edc keychain out there.

Its using CR2 primary (non rechargeable) batteries only, though with very impressive runtime.

Eric


----------



## Barbarian

Did any new lights arrive today Lisa?


----------



## lisantica

Yes, I did and one has hit the for sale area.

I received the Streamline Sidewinder, just not my cup of tea.
I received the Surefire 6R, I like it pretty well.
I received the Nitecore EZ CR2, but I don't have any batteries for it 

Still haven't received my M6!! Bummer!

Lisa


----------



## RAGE CAGE

Awaiting your thoughts/obeservations on the PEAK's you ordered- did you order from RMSK- his clearence closeout section? I hear you are not partial to twisties- did you get brass, SS or HA?


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> Awaiting your thoughts/obeservations on the PEAK's you ordered- did you order from RMSK- his clearence closeout section? I hear you are not partial to twisties- did you get brass, SS or HA?



I bought my Peak from seller "MarNav1". I believe the lights will arrive tomorrow. I bought a light called "Peak Single 5mm LED N & AAA body", not sure what it is.

Lisa


----------



## RAGE CAGE

lisantica said:


> I bought my Peak from seller "MarNav1". I believe the lights will arrive tomorrow. I bought a light called "Peak Single 5mm LED N & AAA body", not sure what it is.
> 
> Lisa


 
Sounds like the Shasta- the Shasta has an N cell body but is also compatible with the Baltic AAA body and vice versa- Baltic light engine was Luxeon.


----------



## lisantica

I'll post a photo when it arrives.
Meanwhile I bought a Ra Clicky. I do like Clicky lights.

Lisa


----------



## Barbarian

What kind of Ra Clicky did you decide on?


----------



## lisantica

I bought it used. Here are the specs on it:

LED: 140 lumen, wider beam pattern
Bezel: Crenelated, stainless steel, silver
Lens: Ultra-clear glass with anti-reflective coatings
Clip: Silver
Button: Flush
Operation: Executive
Customization Enabled (Locked) with Option 2 on "Button Lock"


----------



## Barbarian

You'll love it Lisa. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger Sully

I'm still waiting for the M6 to show up!


----------



## lisantica

HSG said:


> I'm still waiting for the M6 to show up!



Me too! It was the first flashlight I ordered and likely the last to arrive. I wish it would get here (tomorrow is the updated shipping date to arrive).

I keep buying as I wait for it to arrive. Sold some more photo gear to get the following:

Ra Clicky
Lummi RAW w/green trit 
Mr. Bulk Cub
Arc6
Nitecore SR3


Lisa


----------



## lisantica

What a week! I started my collection last Saturday and it's like I was :drunk: with flashahol.

I will now slow down and look into accessories like batteries, chargers, lube, etc.

Thank you to all who have posted to this thread, and although I didn't respond to each and every post, I did read them all and have been very happy to have found this forum. I believe it saved me some money....but then it helped me spend some money, BUT, the money I spent I'm thinking has been on some quality items.

I'm still waiting on a few, 7 to be exact, flashlights to arrive.
Lisa


----------



## lisantica

Just starting to buy a couple of parts to do some mods. 
First mod I'm attempting is changing out my SF 6R into an LED light with a push button tail. 

Would this be a mod or a conversion?

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

More arrived today. The spree is about over, I hope. But :shakehead probably not.

At any rate, meet the collection.


----------



## corvettesR1

Thats a wonderful collection you have . I really like the variety very much.:wave:


----------



## csshih

I believe it'd just be a conversion


----------



## Metatron

lisantica said:


> Just starting to buy a couple of parts to do some mods.
> First mod I'm attempting is changing out my SF 6R into an LED light with a push button tail.
> 
> Would this be a mod or a conversion?
> 
> Lisa


u may want to look up a member by the name of led zep, he will guide u through the process of turning the M6 into a flashlight:wave:


----------



## RAGE CAGE

Very impressive...awating your impressions/evaluations.
Peak looks nice- if you ever want to trade for a brass one- let me know- I have several brass peaks.


----------



## lisantica

I was shocked at just how small the Peak light is. I like it, don't get me wrong.
I'd have to say I'm pretty fond of the Quark Ti and the Fenix P2D right now. The little ITP EOS is on my work keychain, it is a nice conversation starter.

The M6 is awesome, kind of scratchy on the hands though, wish it was smoother, can't complain about the beam though!

I have a few more coming then I can write up my thoughts.

One thing I know for sure is that I have to find a source for CR123 batteries!

Lisa


----------



## Launch Mini

On the source for 123 batteries, try the Surefire website, there is a search feature for dealers near you. Might be a short drive, or some may ship by mail for not too much money.
Number of sponsors of this site also sell 123's are reasonable prices.
They have 10 year shelf life, so buy a dozen or so at a time.


----------



## lisantica

I was notified of the link where the discount page is.
I just don't know which brand of battery to buy, genuine SureFire or ?

Lisa


----------



## Barbarian

lisantica said:


> I was notified of the link where the discount page is.
> I just don't know which brand of battery to buy, genuine SureFire or ?
> 
> Lisa


Check this thread out
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/67078


----------



## paintballdad

Try this link out. The Panasonics are very well regarded batteries. The Battery Station branded batteries on the same page are also very good. And both at $1.20 per cell shipped, they are hard to beat price wise.

http://www.batterystation.com/cpf5.htm


----------



## Purpleorchid

Battery Station and Lighthound sell Pelican case + CR123 battery combos that have foam to hold the batteries.

If you like the Quark Ti...you may want to try to get in on the serialized Quark MiNi Ti flashlights (I suggested it waaay back on Page 1 of this thread ) It's smaller than the one you have and still puts out 189 OTF lumens!


----------



## lisantica

Purpleorchid said:


> If you like the Quark Ti...you may want to try to get in on the serialized Quark MiNi Ti flashlights (I suggested it waaay back on Page 1 of this thread )



You are so right, you did mention that back on page 1!
I went back to page 1 to revisit it and this is what I found out:

Barbarian - suggested Clicky and I ended up having to get one of those!
SFG2Lman - suggested 6P, I got close and got a 6R.
HKJ- showed me his collection and that helped spur this on!
paintballdad - was right about Quark all along
bluecrow76 - suggested RA and NovaTac and sure enough, I have those coming
Dances with Flashlight - piqued my interest about PEAK so I have two of those
Purpleorchid - you said Quark MiNi and you're sticking to it, so I know I'll have one eventually
skyfire - suggested E2D and sure enough I bought that one and love it
bigdukesix - mentioned Quark and Quark is one of my favs
DimeRazorback - mentioned E1B, I bought the E1L, and love it
HSG - somehow knew I needed to go smaller than the M6 and he was sure right about that.

2 morals to this story. I am a sucker for a testimonial (I really am), and you all know your stuff! :twothumbs

Lisa


----------



## Roger Sully

Well you live and learn...and in the meantime you accumulate a bunch of cool stuff!
You really should add some more EagleTac models to the collection though


----------



## lisantica

HSG said:


> You really should add some more EagleTac models to the collection though



I do really like that EagleTac that I bought.

I just bought a JetBeam jet II Pro, not because anyone recommended it, but because it looked cool  Plus, I'd like to have a small sampling of lights so that I can compare them.

Lisa


----------



## dcaprilia

lisantica said:


> I do really like that EagleTac that I bought.
> 
> I just bought a JetBeam jet II Pro, not because anyone recommended it, but because it looked cool  Plus, I'd like to have a small sampling of lights so that I can compare them.
> 
> Lisa


 
Hi Lisa,

Im glad you beat me to it  my wallet thanks you. Im sure you will like that Jetbeam. I have a couple and Im really happy with it. 

I too started a few months ago and the people here are great! lovecpf
So have you found your favorite light?


----------



## lisantica

dcaprilia said:


> So have you found your favorite light?



At first I thought it was going to be my Quark Ti, but I really like the modded-out Surefire E1L that I have. The E1L has a very easy clicky. I really like the Fenix P2D too.

I think I'm going to be fond of the Ra Clicky and/or the ARC6 that I bought, those haven't arrived yet.

So I guess, no I haven't found my favorite :mecry: but that won't stop me from looking :naughty:

Lisa


----------



## Launch Mini

Lisa
my favourite is my SPY007. 
I know it's pricey, but I noticed one for sale right now


----------



## Roger Sully

:twothumbs LOL That is sooooo mean !!


----------



## lisantica

HSG said:


> :twothumbs LOL That is sooooo mean !!



Agreed, and I've already admitted to being a sucker for a testimonial. :laughing: Just kidding with you Launch Mini 

Luckily I'd have to sell a lens of mine in order to afford that SPY007 light and I can't seem to want to part with any of my lenses right now.

Lisa


----------



## dcaprilia

[QUOTE

I think I'm going to be fond of the Ra Clicky and/or the ARC6 that I bought, those haven't arrived yet.

[/QUOTE]

I personally like arc6 alot, its really powerful 

Another light that I like is the Led Lenser P7. The light has focusing system that works pretty well. Im also happy with the bigger brother- X21. The prices on Ebay are pretty good.


----------



## dcaprilia

Hi Lisa,

Heres a link to a sales thread that you might find interesting. All the lights are sold but each one has a link. You can look at each one to see the different kinds of lights made on CPF. I thought this might help because most of the time you really dont read about these lights till something is put up for sale. I find it awesome to see how creative and ingenious people get to make these diffferent lights. I think thats one of the reasons why I like this hobby so much. 


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/251832



Regards,
Derrick


----------



## lisantica

dcaprilia said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> Heres a link to a sales thread that you might find interesting. All the lights are sold but each one has a link. You can look at each one to see the different kinds of lights made on CPF.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/251832
> 
> Regards,
> Derrick



Thank you! I'm going to go there now and do some reading.

Lisa


----------



## RAGE CAGE

ok.....Peak impressions........like it, hate it, do tell pleeeeeesseeee


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> ok.....Peak impressions........like it, hate it, do tell pleeeeeesseeee



For me they are keepers. I love the size, I have a AAA and N body that I share with one head. I can't seem to find the name of them, I think the ones I have are the "Shasta" line.

At first I wasn't all that impressed because I was wanting strong beams, but I find myself reaching more and more for them to help me read things. For instance I was trying to read the label on one of my other lights, and I grabbed the Peak to use. To me the size I have are keychain size.

Lisa


----------



## RAGE CAGE

lisantica said:


> For me they are keepers. I love the size, I have a AAA and N body that I share with one head. I can't seem to find the name of them, I think the ones I have are the "Shasta" line.
> 
> At first I wasn't all that impressed because I was wanting strong beams, but I find myself reaching more and more for them to help me read things. For instance I was trying to read the label on one of my other lights, and I grabbed the Peak to use. To me the size I have are keychain size.
> 
> Lisa


 good to hear....lower level lights def. have their place- I have made the mistake of trying to read some fine print or check the alignment of a reflector with a 100 lumen plus light once or twice- ouch.....:sick2:


----------



## corvettesR1

lisantica, I hope you get the chance to check out and purchase a Liteflux LF3xt.Im sure you would really like that soft touch switch and the functioning of that gem of a light .The super low ability is perfect for late night walks to the kitchen.Oh well, I have my fingers crossed  
they can be hard to find . Here is a link should you want it.http://www.liteflux.com/english/product_detail.php?act=1&index=20


----------



## matrixshaman

You know corvettesR1 I was going to mention the LF3XT also but the girl needs a break or at least the purse is getting mighty puckered I suspect. But if you are still looking for a unique, complex, fun to play with and excellent light for the $$ then wait a month (please for puckered purses sakes  ) and take a look at www.eliteled.com where you can buy these stateside (faster shippiing and same price I believe).


----------



## Barbarian

Any new toys arrive yet this week Lisa?


----------



## corvettesR1

Thanks for posting that eLite link. I thought they were out of stock over there but maybe it was for the older clipless versions. I just want to make sure that lisantica knows about this nice light .It can certainly be for a much later purchase or none at all.

I know she has spent much in the past 2 weeks. The LF3xt is one of my very favorite lights and I enjoy recommending them.:candle:

I hope we hear about more new arrivals from lisantica.:twothumbs


----------



## lisantica

corvettesR1, that is on my list to buy, but likely February now as matrixshaman is right, purse got depleted quickly.

What happened (after I bought my M6), is I bought a $25 dollar light, then a $36 dollar light, then a $40 dollar light thinking all the while that this is SO much more affordable than buying a lens for my camera, until I added it up  I could have bought a lens for my camera!

Barbarian, I received my ARC6, NovaTac 120P, Lummi RAW and Ra Clicky.

Love the fit and finish of the ARC6 and the Lummi is a sweetie of a light. Going to want a Lummi Wee for certain now!

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

The  what have I started :thinking: collection:


----------



## Barbarian

List your top 5 favorites so far.


----------



## lisantica

Just realized the M6 isn't in the shot. Oh well.

As for top 5 picks, in no particular order they are:

1. E2D Executive Defender (have incan, wish I had LED) I have a false sense of security with the strike head

2. ARC6 - I like the smoothness of the barrel

3. JetBeam II IBS - it was love at first click

4. E1L - all modded out, best clicky tail ever on it!

5. Fenix P2D - simple interface that I like


----------



## corvettesR1

What a great collection. You probably have more than you will ever need and I think everyone here sees this page as your home base lol.:laughing:


----------



## hyperloop

man, when you go out and start a hobby you dont kid around. You already have a whole lot more lights than i do.

Time to start getting chargers and cells perhaps? Then the other ancillary equipment like de-oxit, holsters, clips, lanyards, spare O rings, tritium tubes, GITD O rings and a whole lot of other accessories.

VERY nice collection


----------



## lisantica

corvettesR1 said:


> What a great collection. You probably have more than you will ever need...



So True! And for some reason I still think I'm not quite done :naughty:


----------



## lisantica

hyperloop said:


> man, when you go out and start a hobby you dont kid around. You already have a whole lot more lights than i do.
> 
> Time to start getting chargers and cells perhaps? Then the other ancillary equipment like de-oxit, holsters, clips, lanyards, spare O rings, tritium tubes, GITD O rings and a whole lot of other accessories.
> 
> VERY nice collection



I didn't mean to go all out like I did, but it just happened. I have begun the task of acquiring some ancillary items. :thumbsup: Love those! Especially trits.


----------



## karlheinz3

WOW Lisa...You sure caught the disease. With the purchase of the Nautilus you just entered the next level..."TITANIUM FEVER" It is an evil but rewarding affliction! I went through the McGizmo craze too. Next comes the custom modding when nothing stock can meet your needs and desires. You want to improve every light you get your hands on! Fred Pilon (Photonfanatic) makes some of the finest custom lights money can buy. Check out his threads. It will be very hard to top the Nautilus you got from me. It has six trits that are exceptionally bright and Fred dimpled the body with extreme precision! FAIR WARNING! Start selling now because you will never be satisfied with your current collection! Look up Mirage_Man, Tranquillity_Base, Dark Zero, Milkyspit, LedZeppelin, DatiLed, McGizmo, Lummi and the list goes on in the custom section. I bought every cool light I could find on Ebay for two years before I found this forum. Make sure you look for lights that accept rechargeable Lithium cells to save $. I prefer AW brand and Andy has a sales thread here on the forum. From what I read in your post you won the lottery with the Nautilus. I have only used primary 123 cells as Muyshondt does NOT recommend rechargeables ... as far as I know. I just never took a chance and that is the only drawback I ever had with the Nautilus. If you ever want a light to actually use I prefer Malkoff Devices products. Little one cell e series lights teamed up with a valient concepts head housing a M30 dropin module are my favorite. A MD 4 with a Malkoff MC-E Module using two AW 18650 rechargeables is standard equipment in all my vehicles. Malkoff lights may not be pretty but they sure are functional. Next advice is to save your boxes to ship out the old ones when you decide you need new ones. So my tips are "catch and release" and recycle boxes! Sometimes I buy lights and sell them the same day I receive them. I made a lot of friends at the post office over the past year! Enjoy your new hobby but don't get carried away! You should have the Miles Davis by Wednesday and it will be your favorite light by FAR! Keychain favorites of mine are the McGizmo Sapphire, PhotonFanatic Killer, and Muyshondt Mako. Best necklace light is the La Petite Killer. It is perfectly centered unlike the Wee and Drake or Draco and hangs best on a chain around your neck. Gatlights are an interesting collectable as well as Mr Bulk creations. You go girl but remember to exercise some restraint. All of us here on the forum have the same problem. Nice to meet ya Lisa...Karl :welcome:


----------



## Henk_Lu

Hey, what's going on here? From zero to a huge collection in a fortnight? That behaviour reminds me of a geek I know...

I always make the same mistake over and over again : Buying too much too quick. Besides making a financial disaster, it brings me a showcase full of lights at which I look and feel that there are far too many on one side and there are missing some on the other side. Not good!

Besides a few older stock lights I haven't sold any lights yet, I'm not the seller type guy, lights I buy should stay with me. It's true however, that I regret buying lots of them, mainly the cheapos.

My advise, probably useless : Slow down, think it over!

I just paypaled over 1.500$ for two new Customs. This was not a rapid decision this morning, but I had to wait until today because credit cards for january have been closed yesterday and todays' paypal should go on februarys' bill. hat means, I just spend my budget for february completely, but what means budget if there's already a hole?

BTW : Nice collection, Lisa!!! :devil:


----------



## lisantica

karlheinz3 said:


> You should have the Miles Davis by Wednesday and it will be your favorite light by FAR!



I think it will be my all time favorite too!

Thank you Karl, Wednesday cannot come quick enough for me 

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

Henk_Lu said:


> Slow down, think it over!



I think I have slowed down, well sort of. 
I sold one light immediately, it was the Streamline Sidewinder, just not my cup of tea. I now have another light for sale at the marketplace, the Fenix TK11. I have another light like it that is similar. I need to dwindle down a little.

There are 4 lights that should be sold because I haven't warmed up to them yet and those are the NovaTac 120P, Nitecore SR3, Ra Clicky and Inova X5. I keep telling myself that I should like them so I'm going to give them a little more time and see.

Lisa


----------



## Henk_Lu

lisantica said:


> I think I have slowed down, well sort of.
> I sold one light immediately, it was the Streamline Sidewinder, just not my cup of tea. I now have another light for sale at the marketplace, the Fenix TK11. I have another light like it that is similar. I need to dwindle down a little.
> 
> There are 4 lights that should be sold because I haven't warmed up to them yet and those are the NovaTac 120P, Nitecore SR3, Ra Clicky and Inova X5. I keep telling myself that I should like them so I'm going to give them a little more time and see.
> 
> Lisa



Yeah, I also slowed down, sort of... I don't buy 20 lights for 1.500$ anymore, but only 2. That's a big improvement!

Let's have a look at your "don't get warm with" list. I don't own a NovaTac, I only know that it is quite similar to the Ra Clicky, but an older design. All those who have one normally love it, probably sentimental feelings. If you get one now and don't like it, it probably isn't your thing.

Same for the Clicky I suppose. I've got three of them (140C, 170Cn, 120 high CRI) and I absolutely love them! They are rugged as no other light, completely programmable (mine are programmed all the same way) and have nice beams as well. On the negative side they are quite heavy, quite long and hey are built in the efficient way, there are brighter lights.

The SR3 would be very nice if it hadn't got the strobe bug. Very bright, rugged, good throw, perfect UI. Also long and heavy, quite large as well, not very efficient. I guess you don't like all that.

All three lights take li-ion, which is also a big bonus for a flashaholic. As for the X5, I don't see much interest in it. I got an UV one, as it seemed the best UV light I found, it's mainly used as a tool and serves well, but as a flashlight it's old fashioned...

Good luck with the sales!


----------



## lisantica

Henk_Lu said:


> Yeah, I also slowed down, sort of... I don't buy 20 lights for 1.500$ anymore, but only 2. That's a big improvement!



Haha, that's just like me! 1 light yesterday, bam, $500.


----------



## nfetterly

Glad to hear you are slowing down!!

I saw this thread this morning - noted it because Karl had replied (I've bought / sold / traded with him) and then I saw that Henk_Lu replied (I've sold to him).

You went off the edge with the light from Karl - not only a one of a kind customized light but Ti as well!!

My slippery slope  was when I saw a McGizmo Mule (not Ti) - I really wanted the "oilslick" version & eventually got one after selling my first EN Plated one.

It is nice to give lights a chance - I sold a McGizmo Haiku without giving it a chance and eventually bought a bead blasted one that I love. But the lesson I learned there is that most lights you can always buy again.

I highly recommend looking at the thread that ElectronGuru has for Moddoo triples (P60 drop ins) and versions of Surefire P/C/Z/G lights.


Also - don't feel shy about posting a WTB in the custom B/S/T thread - that's how I got my oilslick mule.

Enjoy !!


----------



## pwatcher

I'm enjoying reading through this thread, and Lisa, I can identify with you!

I started my collection on Jan 18th, and already am up to:

Streamlights: Twin-Task 3C-UV - my scorpion hunter
Astro Aimer Gen II green laser (has red and white led also)
Zebralight: SC30, 61302 Argo HP C4 (Headmount), 66118 Stylus Pro 
Fenix's: TK11, p3d ce, and tk20
JetBeams: Raptor RRT-1, Jet-III M R2 Army Green
Surefires: 2a Aviator (used), 6p with malkoff m60wf
Quark: Mini 123 Ti NW (used)

This forum is going to be a problem, I can tell!





Paul in Phoenix




lisantica said:


> Aaargh, I just added to my collection again!
> 
> Just bought used:
> 
> Fenix P1
> Fenix P1D
> Inova X5
> 
> I'm up to 8 flashlights and it's only day 2 --when does that football game start?


----------



## lisantica

nfetterly said:


> You went off the edge with the light from Karl - not only a one of a kind customized light but Ti as well!!
> Enjoy !!



Yes, I think I may have a flashlight that will knock one of my favorites out of the Fab-5 position. Here's my current Fab-5.


----------



## pwatcher

can you tell me more about the second from the right?

pretty cool looking!

Paul




lisantica said:


> Yes, I think I may have a flashlight that will knock one of my favorites out of the Fab-5 position. Here's my current Fab-5.


----------



## bf1

lisantica said:


> Yes, I think I may have a flashlight that will knock one of my favorites out of the Fab-5 position. Here's my current Fab-5.



Hi Lisa,
Now that you have acquired your first Ti light; there is no turning back.
Welcome to the forums.
Barry


----------



## lisantica

bf1 said:


> Hi Lisa,
> Now that you have acquired your first Ti light; there is no turning back.
> Welcome to the forums.
> Barry



I'm hoping that it will cure the "must have flashlights" fever that I've had.


----------



## bf1

lisantica said:


> I'm hoping that it will cure the "must have flashlights" fever that I've had.



I do not believe that a drug exists to cure this fever?


----------



## corvettesR1

Take two Liteflux LF3XTs and call me in the morning


----------



## lisantica

corvettesR1 said:


> Take two Liteflux LF3XTs and call me in the morning



:laughing:, I did buy a Liteflux LF2XT, so it will likely just mask the symptoms, still have to get a 3XT!

Lisa


----------



## corvettesR1

Thats great . I think you will find those the be very satisfying.:wave: I hope it can ease your common affliction.


----------



## Henk_Lu

lisantica said:


> :laughing:, I did buy a Liteflux LF2XT, so it will likely just mask the symptoms, still have to get a 3XT!
> 
> Lisa



Even if you should not like programmable lights, you surely like the LF2XT, as it features two UIs, the FUI comparable to the one of the Ra Clicky, but also the CUI, very easy and yet functionnal, comparable perhaps to the Nitecore PD lights (D10 / EX10).

Have a look on the Marketplace on the work from Kuku427. He makes titanium bodies for the LF2XT, they are absolutely gorgeous, I own one from the second run, high class work!

As for the LF3XT it's a great light as well, Liteflux focusses on smooth and usable beams. Kuku427 planned to do a titanium body for that one as well, but I guess he changed plans, because he currently works on his own project for an AA light, won't be a Liteflux, but very similar in UI I suppose. Have a look at it, the thread is called *Teaser II" on the Marketplace... :devil:


----------



## lisantica

Henk_Lu said:


> Have a look on the Marketplace on the work from Kuku427. He makes titanium bodies for the LF2XT, they are absolutely gorgeous, I own one from the second run, high class work!



That's *GREAT* news, I'll have to check that out!

Lisa


----------



## csshih

LOL Henk you just had to tell her about Steve's wonders?
Lisa I hope you're not going to have to start selling lenses to fund your hobby!

PS: I have steve's original lf2xt in ti, modded by him with an xpg.... One of my favorites!

That new light he's been working will be pretty nice too!


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> Lisa I hope you're not going to have to start selling lenses to fund your hobby!



I have sold a few photography accessories in order to make my purchases, I'm trying to get this under control before I do sell any lenses.

Lisa


----------



## Henk_Lu

LOL! I can give warnings about not to buy one light after another, but I can't help speaking (writing...) about the great lights! 

Steve's treasures are not available at once, if you don't find some at the BST, he makes them in prepaid runs. I think there is currently the 4th run of LF2XT, but I'm not sure.

I still have a complete Canon EOS equipment at home, a dozen lenses (most from Sigma), 5 bodies and so on. I stopped photography when the digital era was established, it became obsolete to do still slides and I didn't want to start with digital, that's a whole other photography. If you do slides, the picture has to be finished the moment you push the shutter, with digital that's just the first step. I take snapshots with a compact digi now, period.

If you take pictures of objects indoors (nature morte in french...) you NEED a McGizmo SunDrop, that is the perfect illumination tool for that sort of work!!!


----------



## Zeruel

Did someone mention Ku's lights?


----------



## lisantica

pwatcher said:


> can you tell me more about the second from the right?
> pretty cool looking!
> Paul



Sorry Paul, I didn't see your post earlier.
The second from the right is the ARC6 flashlight. It's approx. $200 when bought new, not exactly sure why the price is so high.
Mine has a high-pitched whine sound when on, I've read that some have this. It is a cool light though, as you can see it made my Fab-5 list.

Lisa


----------



## csshih

Henk_Lu said:


> I still have a complete Canon EOS equipment at home, a dozen lenses (most from Sigma), 5 bodies and so on. I stopped photography when the digital era was established, it became obsolete to do still slides and I didn't want to start with digital, that's a whole other photography. If you do slides, the picture has to be finished the moment you push the shutter, with digital that's just the first step. I take snapshots with a compact digi now, period.



sorta OT, but hmm.. old canon film lenses don't work with the newer digital bodies? 

anyways, OT! the high pitched whine is from inductor whine.. pretty much normal with many lights.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

Lisa- did you check out this light.....one of a kind I think it is calling your name!


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258825


----------



## lisantica

I received a couple of new ones today. :thumbsup:

From left to right they are: Lummi Raw (alum I think), LiteFlux LF2XT Natural, Mr Bulk LionCub Alum., Quark 123 Ti.






Just one more and I'll be done , I mean two more,  maybe three more.


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> Lisa- did you check out this light.....one of a kind I think it is calling your name!
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258825


 Yes, of course I did! It's good to know that I don't buy everything I see! For a while there, I thought I did.


----------



## nfetterly

csshih said:


> the high pitched whine is from inductor whine.. pretty much normal with many lights.



As you get older the less likely the high pitched whine is less likely to bother you . Working in a noisy industry where you can use lights daily also helps.

I used up a freshly charged IMR 18650 yesterday on a moddoo triple (2 level) - when the battery starts to get low the high level will switch to medium. 14 hours of intermittent regular use.


----------



## Liteskr42

Just stumbled on this thread. Its really fun to see how much enjoyment everyone is getting out of follwing and contributing to it and a new addict!!

I am happy to have found a new thread to follow daily!!! Keep the status/thoughts/opinions and pics coming!!!


----------



## lisantica

Liteskr42 said:


> I am happy to have found a new thread to follow daily!!! Keep the status/thoughts/opinions and pics coming!!!



Thank you for reading my thread. There have been a few days when I've felt a lot of embarrassment, especially when I was buying like a fool. Hopefully that has subsided a little bit. I had no idea the hobby (addiction) was going to blossom into this when I started the thread. I innocently thought I was going to get a few recommendations on which light to get.

As I had mentioned there was a time when every single flashlight out there was a flashlight that I didn't own, or hadn't even seen for that matter.

I'm slowly but surely getting a collection started. 

I think I will be reevaluating my five favorite pretty soon. I have a pretty rare, I've been told, one of a kind, light arriving tomorrow. I'm pretty excited about receiving it. It has all my favorite features: small, Titanium, and trits. It's this one: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258473 :thumbsup:

Lisa


----------



## Roger Sully

WOW !!oo: That nautilus is awesome!


----------



## paintballdad

That Nautilus is awesome, but you should check out his website. His customs are works of art, IMHO. I'm a big PhotonFanatic fan but currently only have one of his lights (and it's not a custom). I do plan on gettting more as the funds allow it. 

http://photonfanatic.com/CustomLights.html

There are other custom builders in the forum that does great work, i wouldn't mind owning a Cool Fall or McGizmo. But be careful about wading in the custom waters, your addiction might turn into a chronic illness.


----------



## lisantica

I'm beginning to think that the M6 was a gateway drug into the custom line. :devil: I say this because I bought the M6 which led me to start reading threads on how to customize it, which let me to the custom marketplace, which led me to buy the custom Nautilus. 

Custom lights are very cost prohibitive, so I feel confident that I can resist those temptations. I mainly wanted to have at least one custom light in my collection. I do like a lot of the non-custom manufacturers; Surefire, Fenix and Jetbeam to name a few.

Lisa


----------



## csshih

! I realize, there are a few collectors sets still available for the Titanium Quarks!
http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=297_325_373

I have the tactical 123^2 and I love it 

get them all at once! and have a nice glowing case to go with it. :nana:


we are a bad influence, aren't we?


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> we are a bad influence, aren't we?



Yes, you all are kind of a bad influence, but I know you're all right down in the flashlight trenches with me with your own budget woes just like I have. We're in this together :grouphug:

Lisa


----------



## Henk_Lu

lisantica said:


> Yes, you all are kind of a bad influence, but I know you're all right down in the flashlight trenches with me with your own budget woes just like I have. We're in this together :grouphug:
> 
> Lisa



Normally we warn newcomers who just ask an advice for a light to leave at once, but most think we're just so funny... Later on, they'll tell others to get out while they still can and those laugh as well...  

I hope you'll enjoy your Nautilus! I got a titanium one on the BST as well, not such a charming one of course, but it was a must-have from the day I first saw it. When I received it, I was a little but disappointed about the output. The tint on mine is strangely yellowish-greenish and for an R2 I can't say that it's really bright. The beam is great however, very smooth and the light is a rugged and shiny construction, first class. The output is probably reduced because the light focusses on runtime and not on brightness. In fact, it needn't be super bright for the intended use as a keychain or a pocket light for a universal use in moreor léess lit areas.

I'm currenty wondering whether I must have an Aeon as well or not. I have no CR2 light until now and I didn't want any, because AA, CR123A and their variations seemed enough battery formats to me, CR2 are not so widely available and more expensive. Heck, two months ago, I swore to stick to primaries, now I have 4 chargers and a bunch of RCR123, 18650, IMR 16340 and 14500 laying around (mostly in flashlights...). Rechargeables open a new door, CR2 also would, on a lower scale however. This is nuts!!! :thinking: 

As for Titanium Quarks, I made the mistake to buy the collector's set as soojn as it was presented. Don't do it, it's a mistake, if you do, don't buy a new one, but watch out for a cheaper one on the BST! Best is buying an AA Titanium. If you use rechargeables, it's the most versatile Quark of all, just right in size. For primaries, the 123-2 is nice, it's the brightest, well sized and long runtimes. If you like Fenixes, you'll love the Quarks, have a look at them, the regular ones now also sport an XP-G R5 and are very versatile, you buy one light and can get other bodies (also an 18650) and other heads to play lego with, nearly everything is compatible to everything else as long as you pay attention not to use a low voltage head with 2 x CR123A.

I'm currently waiting for a Jetbeam RRT-0 to arrive. Seems to be highly interesting with the selection ring and the ability to feed it with AA, CR123A and li-ion. I also liuke Jetbeams, they are very rugged, have nice designs and interesting UIs. Unfortunately, they often have electronic issues, like preflash on my Jet-III M Ti...

Oops, getting long here, must work, forget lights... :candle:


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## sigsour

removed


----------



## iso9009

cancel


----------



## lisantica

My newest Ti flashlights, :drunk: but I think Titanium sobered me up. I know the price has sobered me up.
I am hoping I can now resist temptation. I have a customized, custom flashlight that I am very happy with and then I have the little La Petite Ti Killer (as seen in the photo), which will go on my work lanyard, that should start some conversations and maybe I can get someone else hooked on flashlights 






Lisa


----------



## Roger Sully

Updated group pic overdue!


----------



## lisantica

HSG said:


> Updated group pic overdue!



I'm a tad embarrassed to show the lot as it will prove just how overboard I went. But I shall do it, I'll post a photo in the morning, stay tuned :naughty:

Lisa


----------



## wykeite

I've been following this wonderful thread since it started but I just had to go back to the beginning to see when the first post was - Jan 9th.

What an amazing collection in so short a time, you've certainly seen the light and cornered some of the best:thumbsup:. Are youyet?


----------



## lisantica

too much  which resulted in too much


----------



## Roger Sully

Lisa,
Your collection took of quite nicely. I bet a lot of folks that have been collecting for a while will be jealous....
It is a very rounded collection IMHO


----------



## andromeda.73

lisantica said:


> too much  which resulted in too much



*What a beautiful collection!*


----------



## lisantica

I'm looking forward to the day when I see a new member show up and fall head first just like I did and I can say to myself, "I remember those days."  But for now, I'm still in the (as my dad would say), "A fool and his money are soon parted" mode.


----------



## pwatcher

lisantica said:


> I'm looking forward to the day when I see a new member show up and fall head first just like I did and I can say to myself, "I remember those days."  But for now, I'm still in the (as my dad would say), "A fool and his money are soon parted" mode.


Like me you mean? Check out post #23 of my thread here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258714

At least you've already begun selling a couple of "duplicate" lights! LOL

Paul


----------



## lisantica

pwatcher said:


> Like me you mean? Check out post #23 of my thread here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258714
> Paul



I went to the link you provided and what caught my eye was the *LF5XT* that you bought. Did you get it yet?

Lisa


----------



## pwatcher

lisantica said:


> I went to the link you provided and what caught my eye was the *LF5XT* that you bought. Did you get it yet?
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, no, I just ordered the LF5XT today, matter of fact, but I've been scouring the site for info about it and am impressed. There's only a few left, new anyway, and going for $50. Here's where I found it for purchase: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181714&highlight=LF5XT


----------



## lisantica

pwatcher said:


> Lisa, no, I just ordered the LF5XT today, matter of fact, but I've been scouring the site for info about it and am impressed. There's only a few left, new anyway, and going for $50. Here's where I found it for purchase: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181714&highlight=LF5XT



I'd be all over that, I just need my RRT-0 to sell.


----------



## corvettesR1

Thanks for the link to the LF5xt.I just ordered one.Ive been wanting to get one and glad I did before they are all gone.:thumbsup:


----------



## pwatcher

good for you! we'll have to compare impressions after they reach us!


----------



## corvettesR1

Will do Sir.With the 3XT being one of my very favorites,im sure the 5XT will be right up there.

Hello Lisa. I hope you are having fun with your fantastic, top shelf collection.I think im getting near the end of collecting.I still need a Surefire.Maybe im saving the best for last .


----------



## lisantica

I'm thinking I might be near my completed collection, but then I realize I'm just fooling myself.
I have had great times this month testing out flashlights and finding out about lumens, trits, emitters, orange peels, etc


----------



## lisantica

The buying spree has sure subsided. Received one "new to my collection" light today, the NiteCore AA EZ R2, except I'm mad at myself for not asking if it had the keychain clip and wrist lanyard. MUST remind myself to ask that when buying used.

Lisa


----------



## brianch

I think you should slow down a bit and do some more research before you hit the "I'LL TAKE IT" button :laughing:

With that said you should take a look at the SureFire C2 Centurion. It is a P60 host which means you can upgrade the LED drop-in whenever you want, to the latest and greatest technology. Thats the wonder of the P60 host. I'd get a 18650 bored C2 from ElectronGuru and pick up a Drop-In from nailbender. Maybe a MC-E or SST-50. 

How are you managing to power all of these lights? Don't tell me your buying single use CR123as!

The great thing about collecting flashlights if that if you don't want the light anymore it really isn't that hard to sell on CPFM.


----------



## lisantica

brianch said:


> The great thing about collecting flashlights if that if you don't want the light anymore it really isn't that hard to sell on CPFM.




That's so true and I've been buying some of these there, nearly all of them actually.

Lisa


----------



## Bachac88

lisantica said:


> I might should stop purchasing for today. I just bought:
> 
> Surefire E1L-R-S.
> Surefire single stage Kl1 head with a McR-20S Reflector and SSC p4 (u-bin)
> Stock e1L body, McClicky Tailcap with silicone McGizmo boot.
> 
> iTP Light A3 EOS Standard Edition AAA LED Flashlight
> 
> Quark 123 Tactical (No Clip) - Titanium
> 
> That's 4 flashlight purchases in one day, gulp!




Daym!! She sure caught on fast!!


----------



## Bachac88

Flashlight Goddess in our midst People!!!

She just in one month surpassed what I've done with my collection over two years. Way Surpassed. Not even graduating from low to mid cost flashlights, went straight into the M6. I have a feeling you are into horse back riding, maybe an equestrian....and you jump the hurdle before the horse don't you. :laughing:

I feel sooo inadequate! :shakehead


----------



## lisantica

Bachac88 said:


> I feel sooo inadequate! :shakehead



Well I feel sooo ashamed. I'll be selling some of them. I just needed to get some together so that I could narrow down the search for lights that I like.

Lisa


----------



## csshih

Bachac88 said:


> I feel sooo inadequate! :shakehead



LOL, you don't hear too many men saying that with a grin


----------



## lisantica

Another day, another flashlight :shakehead

Yes another did arrive today, but it's not like they're coming in daily, they're not. Actually I have had some go, I've sold 3 in all now.

The photo shows three lights, all Jetbeams, two of them I received within the last couple of days.


----------



## DimeRazorback

I see that you got an RRT-1!

How do you like it??


----------



## lisantica

DimeRazorback said:


> I see that you got an RRT-1!
> How do you like it??



I haven't taken it outside yet, but inside, it throws a lot of spot. Does that make any sense?

Lisa


----------



## DimeRazorback

Sure does! :thumbsup:

That thing has one tight hotspot, just wait until you take it outside!

Throws like crazy!


----------



## joepa150

Wow!! You really got into this fast. What do you do for a living??

Also what is your favorite so far?


----------



## lisantica

joepa150 said:


> Wow!! You really got into this fast. What do you do for a living??
> Also what is your favorite so far?



I am a teacher (home with laryngitis today)  So essentially I can't afford the spending spree that I did, but I had sold a couple of items and had some extra cash last month.
My most favorite is the Muyshondt Ti Nautilus.


----------



## lisantica

Can't seem to resist a Muyshondt. Just ordered a non-Ti version. Hopefully I'll carry it and not turn it into a "pelican pet", (my version of a shelf queen).

My newest Fab-5 are:

Muyshondt Ti Nautilus
Jetbeam M1X
Jetbeam RRT-1 Raptor
Arc6
Fenix P2D - it made the cut because it's my EDC


----------



## lisantica

Was home today, had to take a sick day. I was able to ward off any kind of cold until today, as a teacher that's a pretty good feat.

Here's the downside, I took the sick day and it cost me more than a days pay in flashlight purchases. Of course I wasn't so sick that I couldn't watch the marketplace and everyone listed GREAT stuff today!

All this and I still haven't bought a McGizmo light! All I need is a McGizmo and a Gatlight, and I'm done! :naughty:


----------



## DimeRazorback

Wait for Don's next wave of Haiku XP-G's!

That is something you *won't* regret!


----------



## lisantica

Glad I waited. Is there a pre-order page you could link me to?

Lisa


----------



## paintballdad

lisantica said:


> All this and I still haven't bought a McGizmo light! All I need is a McGizmo and a Gatlight, and I'm done! :naughty:





I highly doubt that.....:nana:


----------



## lisantica

paintballdad said:


> I highly doubt that.....:nana:



Okay, you're right because I don't have a Spy 007 yet either! :nana: back atcha!


----------



## paintballdad

Or a Mac's Customs SST-50 EDC.....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/260076

Or a Delghi IRIS....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/254329

Should i keep going? :devil:


----------



## DimeRazorback

lisantica said:


> Glad I waited. Is there a pre-order page you could link me to?
> 
> Lisa



There isn't a pre-order, you just have to wait to ride the wave 

Keep an eye on his subsection, he always announces when a new wave is ready to be caught!


----------



## lisantica

paintballdad said:


> Should i keep going? :devil:



Noooooooooo:lolsign:

But I will keep those links handy!
Lisa


----------



## lisantica

DimeRazorback said:


> Keep an eye on his subsection, he always announces when a new wave is ready to be caught!



I'll keep this handy too, thank you


----------



## RAGE CAGE

Very suprised that the ARC6 made the Fab 5- since you aren't a twistie fan. Maybe you can write off some of your purchases as continuing eductaion learning materials if you teach Science or Physics


----------



## paintballdad

Did you say Gatlight? :naughty:


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> Very suprised that the ARC6 made the Fab 5- since you aren't a twistie fan. Maybe you can write off some of your purchases as continuing eductaion learning materials if you teach Science or Physics



I'm surprised too, but I just really like the smooth finish on it.


----------



## lisantica

paintballdad said:


> Did you say Gatlight? :naughty:



Yes, yes I did, I did say Gatlight, wanna sell?


----------



## paintballdad

Nah, not right now. You're still working on getting a McGizmo first aren't ya?

I'll keep you in mind when i do.


----------



## lisantica

Yes, I really do want a McGizmo, not sure why I haven't sprung for one yet, but then again it might have something to do with depleted funds.

Lisa


----------



## Roger Sully

:bow: Lisa

I think this collection may have set some kind of record !

:goodjob:


----------



## lisantica

HSG said:


> :bow: Lisa
> 
> I think this collection may have set some kind of record !
> 
> :goodjob:



And I wish I was proud of it, but I'm not.  I should be struttin' my stuff, but that's just not me.

I'm just living proof that when the flashlight bug bites, WATCH OUT! :huh:


----------



## hyperloop

Hey, did you catch this offer?


----------



## Sardaukar

Wow. Did you sell an L lens or two?


----------



## lisantica

hyperloop said:


> Hey, did you catch this offer?



Can't tell you how many times I've looked at that, but it's WAY out of my budget.


----------



## lisantica

Sardaukar said:


> Wow. Did you sell an L lens or two?



I have one "L" lens left as I mainly shoot Nikon now. I just can't bring myself to part with my last L. 

Anyone wondering, L lenses are the professional line of the Canon lenses.

Lisa


----------



## paintballdad

I have thought about selling some of my glass too since i haven't been using my DSLRs and film cameras for a couple of years. But the price on good lenses just keeps going up lately, i just know i'll regret it later on.

It sure is tempting though when i think about all the nice toys i can buy with that money.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

does the L in L lens stand for lots of $?
I know nothing about cameras.....but by the way you are talking they must be at least a grand (or 3 McGizmos).


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> does the L in L lens stand for lots of $?



 Yes, pretty much it does, they're made with more durable material and have some special coated optics which is why they get more. They need to be able to withstand photo-journalists use. If I'd sell my last lens I would finally have enough to get a McGizmo.


----------



## lisantica

*Listed in order acquired:*

Surefire M6
Surefire E1L
iTP A3 EOS
Quark 123 Tactical Ti
Surefire E2D Exec. Defender
Fenix	P1
Fenix	P1D
Inova X5
EagleTac T100C2 Mk II
NiteCore EX CR2
Fenix P2D Rebel 100
NiteCore EZ123w
Peak 5mm N & AAA bodies
Surefire 6R 
Lummi RAW
bare Mr.BULK LionCub
HDS Ra Clicky
Arc6
Fenix	L0P
Novatac 120P
JetBeam Jet II Pro
Photonfanatic Ti Killer
LiteFlux LF2XT
Fenix	PD30
Muyshondt Ti Nautilus
Photonfanatic Petite Ti Killer
DereeLight DBS
CR2B Defender Netkidz CR2B 
Quark 123 Mini Ti
Jetbeam RRT-1 Raptor
Lummi Wee NS
Jetbeam E3P 
Jetbeam TC-R3
DereeLight	Javelin XP-G R5
JetBeam M1X
EagleTac P20C2
NiteCore Smart PD EX10
Aleph	III
iTP A3 EOS SS
Muyshondt Aeon
Jetbeam C-LE

*Still want:*
McGizmo
Gatlight
Spy007


----------



## gcbryan

Have all of these been turned on at least once?:devil:


----------



## lisantica

gcbryan said:


> Have all of these been turned on at least once?:devil:



I'm happy to report absolutely yes! But for a few days I didn't have batteries for all of them.


----------



## nfetterly

Wow - I think I checked this thread a week or two ago - you have been on a TEAR.

I highly recommend the Bead Blast Haiku (XP-G) - I don't think he made any bead blast the first wave of the XP-G, I've got one from a previous wave (prior to XP-G).

The older Al Slate PD is also very nice, particularly if you can get one with the Soeul LED (PD-S). 

I also recommend getting into rechargeable Li-ion batteries - there are some threads (I think in "sticky" section) discussing the types and potential dangers. Then you also have to watch which lights can or cannot take which batteries. For example I've got Mac's SSt-50 light on order - but I ordered it with the high amperage driver so I can only run IMR Li-ions in it.

When I was unemployed I sold my Sigma 70-200 2.8 and my Canon 70-300 IS (the spendy one with the Green ring - smaller for travel) - but couldn't quite bring myself to sell the 24-70 2.8L, 16-35 2.8L and 100-400 IS L. Another month unemployed and they would have started to go though.

Incidently I think the L is supposed to stand for "Luxury"


----------



## Liteskr42

This is like a standard flow of addiction on Meth Amphetamines!!!

I think we all start out with the standard mass produced Lights and then eventually stumble upon the Custom /Mod page and the true lust for the unobtainable begins!!! 

In this case it has been put into Hyperdrive and instead of the avg. 6mos to 1yr we have a soon to be custom lite addict in 2 weeks!!!

I will never be able to afford any of those high end lites but I do drool over them. I have handled one or two in the past year and I know for a fact you will be hooked and never go back to crappy mass production!!! You got a taste with the Arc6. With McGizmo and the Gatlite and the likes including the Muyshondt you will be owned by the Custom/modders/high end makers FOREVER!!!


----------



## lisantica

Liteskr42 said:


> This is like a standard flow of addiction on Meth Amphetamines!!!



I think to myself now that I should have titled the thread, "Confessions of a Flashaholic", but at the time I posted the first entry I had absolutely no idea that this hobby would become as infectious as it did.

Lisa


----------



## csshih

.....I wish I had a teacher intererested in lights like that.


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> .....I wish I had a teacher intererested in lights like that.



I always have two EDCs with me, my Fenix P2D in my pocket and my iTP A3 EOS on my work keys. During photo class the other day, my students claimed that their macro shots were too dark, so I pulled out those two lights and they were happily taking illuminated shots.

I got home and my P2D had a dead battery! Those little turkeys had used all the juice in that primary  I couldn't have been more proud!

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

I was looking through my Excel spreadsheet that lists type of battery used and I have the following listed (mainly taken from the manufacturing website):

CR123A
123A Lithium
CR123A, RCR123A 18650 17670
SF123A
CR123
CR123/18650
CR123/17670

Are the CR123, CR123A, SF123A, 123A Lithium essentially the same battery? 

I think the 18650 and 17670 are rechargeable? Is that correct?


----------



## gcbryan

You are correct on both counts.


----------



## lisantica

Time to get some batteries.
Here is where I've been the most neglectful. See my measly battery reserve below.


----------



## paintballdad

Here's a couple of links for deals on CR123 cells just in case you aren't aware of them. These cells have had favorable reviews here on CPF.

http://www.batterystation.com/cpf5.htm

http://www.batteryjunction.com/titanium-cr123a-50qty.html

You can use the cpf2009 code on the Battery Junction Titanium cells for an additional 5% discount.


----------



## knightrider

Check this out - 

http://www.lighthound.com/Pelican-1010-Foam-15-Battery-Insert_p_1449.html

Put it in your Pelican case and have a great way to store CR123s. I have one I got as a set here, came with 15 batteries too - (scroll down to the middle of the page)

http://www.batterystation.com/cr123a.htm


----------



## lisantica

Thanks for the links paintballdad and knightrider!


----------



## corvettesR1

corvettesR1 said:


> Its really fun to hear about all the top shelf lights you have purchased.
> 
> Youll have a blast when they start to arrive.
> 
> Please try to post a few photos here if you can.For now, just take some time to enjoy your new lights.Make sure to have some batteries handy.:wave: Dont be shocked if you tend to add 1 to your collection every month.Its only flashlight fever.


 

From waaay back on page 2


----------



## nbp

> lisantica said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listed in order acquired:*
> 
> Surefire M6
> Surefire E1L
> iTP A3 EOS
> Quark 123 Tactical Ti
> Surefire E2D Exec. Defender
> Fenix P1
> Fenix P1D
> Inova X5
> EagleTac T100C2 Mk II
> NiteCore EX CR2
> Fenix P2D Rebel 100
> NiteCore EZ123w
> Peak 5mm N & AAA bodies
> Surefire 6R
> Lummi RAW
> bare Mr.BULK LionCub
> HDS Ra Clicky
> Arc6
> Fenix L0P
> Novatac 120P
> JetBeam Jet II Pro
> Photonfanatic Ti Killer
> LiteFlux LF2XT
> Fenix PD30
> Muyshondt Ti Nautilus
> Photonfanatic Petite Ti Killer
> DereeLight DBS
> CR2B Defender Netkidz CR2B
> Quark 123 Mini Ti
> Jetbeam RRT-1 Raptor
> Lummi Wee NS
> Jetbeam E3P
> Jetbeam TC-R3
> DereeLight Javelin XP-G R5
> JetBeam M1X
> EagleTac P20C2
> NiteCore Smart PD EX10
> Aleph III
> iTP A3 EOS SS
> Muyshondt Aeon
> Jetbeam C-LE
> 
> *Still want:*
> McGizmo
> Gatlight
> Spy007
Click to expand...



This chick is freakin' crazy! 

I can't figure out how she even learned about all these lights that fast! 

An addictive personality + >$2000(est.?)= a ridiculous collection in less than a month! 

Ease up baby! There will be nothing to drool over if you have all the lights so fast!


----------



## lisantica

corvettesR1 said:


> From waaay back on page 2



I know  It seems you all pretty much told me all I needed to know within the first few pages.


----------



## lisantica

nbp said:


> I can't figure out how she even learned about all these lights that fast!



I asked for input, and I got it. I went with it too, that part I did go a little overboard on. But it seems everyone was listing used lights for sale right at the same time that folks were recommending them. :thinking: :thinking: Conspiracy?  Or just friendly help for an enthusiastic flashaholic?


----------



## nbp

I'm just surprised because many of those lights are semi-custom or low production lights, and the others are from overseas; most people outside this forum would have NO idea what any of them are. So in order to learn about so many new brands and decide you wanted them all you must have done an INSANE amount of reading in those couple weeks. 

Or you just looked at the pretty pictures and pushed 

Hahaha. :laughing:

Enjoy your collection, you've got some outstanding lights there Lisa.


----------



## lisantica

nbp said:


> So in order to learn about so many new brands and decide you wanted them all you must have done an INSANE amount of reading in those couple weeks.



I really did do a LOT of reading. I remember falling asleep one night with my laptop on my lap after reading all that I could, just trying to digest as much information as possible. It was all so new and it fascinated me.

I have so much yet to learn, but at least it will be fun learning while experimenting with the different features of the different lights.

But you're also right, I did do some looking at pretty pictures and


----------



## andyw513

You've definitely got a massive collection, Lisa! I'm waiting on three in the mail as I sit here, lol.


----------



## one2tim

Sorry but i really cant see the point in buying a ton of flashlights just to have a collection. Every collector have a relasionship to what he have collected and have enjoyed the individual items in someway, you just buy what? 50 flashlights in a month, i dont get it.


----------



## 1wrx7

I know this is mean... but buy a Spy 007... after you do, you'll probally sell off several lights. This will ease the pain of the cost of the 007. I've been carrying mine every day since I bought it, and I'm still suprised how useful/perfect this light is. 

What do you think of the SF M6? One of mine has 3XP7 LED's and it has a rediculus amount of light. Yet, I still love my other M6 that is using a LF HOM3T bulb:thinking: Sometimes you don't need 1500+ lumens. I'm glad to see you're having fun here. Since you like trits... they can be added to many lights... especially SF E-series pocket clips.


----------



## lisantica

one2tim said:


> i dont get it.



I don't get myself either sometimes. I had no intention of buying so many. But there they were all being sold at the marketplace and since I couldn't just go to a local hardware store to see them, it was easier to buy them, then see what I like and then sell back the ones that weren't my cup of tea. I've already sold 4.


----------



## lisantica

1wrx7 said:


> I know this is mean... but buy a Spy 007... after you do, you'll probally sell off several lights.



Okay, you, I don't need much coaxing to want one, I already do want it :twothumbs


----------



## Launch Mini

lisantica said:


> Okay, you, I don't need much coaxing to want one, I already do want it :twothumbs


 
There is one for sale over in the B/S/T section. Pretty sure that one is still there.
I am considering a 3rd one, but with maybe a tweak or two by Dave. ( Ie have him put the "throwy" parts from the Tri V in it for me.


----------



## lisantica

Launch Mini said:


> There is one for sale over in the B/S/T section. Pretty sure that one is still there.
> I am considering a 3rd one, but with maybe a tweak or two by Dave. ( Ie have him put the "throwy" parts from the Tri V in it for me.



I must have clicked into that ad 15 times by now


----------



## geoff538

lisantica said:


> I must have clicked into that ad 15 times by now


I haven't acquired quite that extensive a collection, but I did start the same week as you and do the exact same thing. I haven't stopped reading and doing my best to learn before I click the "buy" button. I've received approximately 30-35 lights in 4 weeks. I try not to think about it too much, as it's a great, fun hobby. A lot of people wouldn't understand why you've bought so many so fast. Well... with any hobby, you really don't have control of items you get attached to, and we seem to justify our purchases one way or another. It's a fun, clean hobby. I'm sure we are enjoying it the same. I hope I will be as enthusiastic about this hobby 10 years from now. 
OH yeah, I've got at least another 7 or 8 on the way.....


----------



## kaichu dento

Lisa, you need to go look at these lights too; they're cheap.... compared to the 007!


----------



## lisantica

Haven't been able to secure a Drake or Draco yet. They're on my radar.

I'm on a 4 day weekend, so it's time to check out the marketplace :naughty:


----------



## lisantica

geoff538 said:


> I haven't acquired quite that extensive a collection, but I did start the same week as you



Geoff, send me a PM sometime, I'd be interested to know what your fab 5 are. Like me your fab 5 might change since we're both newbies at this.


----------



## lisantica

I did end up selling 3 more.

Jetbeam TC-R3 - sold to a friend who just loved it!
Aleph III - sold due to the camouflage exterior was not my cup of tea.
EagleTac T100C2 Mk II - Didn't sell this one, instead I gave this light to my dad yesterday when he came over for a nice home cooked dinner. 

So essentially I have room for 3 more :thumbsup:


----------



## Light11

Lisa , have you taken a look at the Jetbeam Ti-M ,you are gonna love it,its a must have in my humble opinion.


----------



## lisantica

Light11 said:


> Lisa , have you taken a look at the Jetbeam Ti-M ,you are gonna love it,its a must have in my humble opinion.



I haven't looked at those, yet, but now I will.


----------



## lisantica

Found my Mag-Lite finally!






Not sure of its age, but it holds 3 "D" batteries that I just noticed expired Jan. 2002.


----------



## Roger Sully

That's awesome! I gave mine away a while ago but since I found this site I keep threatening to get one. It should be a staple in every collection.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

Since you are rockin the 4 day weekend......time for a new Fab 5 list/pic...you are developing a cult following and I am living vicariously thru your purchases. I had a 20+ year old 7 C cell Mag lite that I sold recently....it was heavily used- and very heavy- nearly 20" long- but a very gnarly beam.


----------



## lisantica

Here's the latest Fab-5.






From left to right:

bare Mr. Bulk LionCub
Fenix LD01 - Signed by the designer
Mini Chimera
Fenix P2D - my EDC
Muyshondt Ti Nautilus - my shelf queen

Lisa


----------



## RAGE CAGE

Impressive...do you find your tastes are evolving more twords the artistic styling as opposed to tactical functionality?

Also- if you ever consider ending the rental period of your Muyshondt Aeon- please let me know if at all possible. Thanks!


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> Also- if you ever consider ending the rental period of your Muyshondt Aeon- please let me know if at all possible. Thanks!



I put you in the spreadsheet as the person to notify in case I decide to sell the Aeon. 

I can't deny that I like the custom ones. But I can't stop myself from buying some nice Fenix, Jetbeam, Surefire, Dereelight's either.

Lisa


----------



## geoff538

Hey Lisa,

If you don't mind me asking... what do you include in your spreadsheet you've created? I've done the same, but thought it might be interesting to get another person's idea's as well. I put the model #'s, serial #'s, types of batteries that can be used, and what batteries I actually have in them to keep track. If you don't mind, maybe you could make a quick numerical list of what you include, it would be greatly appreciated.

Take it easy........


----------



## pwatcher

not to hijack the thread, I use a spreadsheet too, and like to add the lumen output levels and corresponding runtimes. also the number of batteries, not only the type. and I have a column to record tint (cool, white, warm). and finally the date purchased, date received, and cpf member name I bought from!


----------



## lisantica

Here are my categories:

Light Name	
Model	
Serial Number	
Battery Size	
Box Included -yes/no	
Condition	
Retail Price	
Price Paid	
Bought From	
Extras	
Received -yes/no
Comments -this is where I put names who have inquired to buy

I haven't put in Lumens yet or Tint, those are good ideas.
Date purchased would have been a good idea too. It may not be too late as I have my paypal emails.


----------



## geoff538

That's very similar to what I've done... One thing I added was warranty info next to date purchased, so if needed I will know with certainty if it's covered down the road just in case. I like the "box included" as I keep my boxes for EVERYTHING just in case I ever decide to sell. I've realized over time that whether it be a flashlight, gun, stereo equipment, etc.. people always appreciate receiving an item in the original box. People usually don't ask for it, but are pleasantly surprised when they receive it. On the "received, yes or no", sometimes I put the tracking number as well from UPS, USPS, etc.... 

Great job....


----------



## orchid_guy

I've been interested in and reading about flashlights for years. My first purchase was about five years ago when I bought a surefire 6P, G2, and L1 in a single transaction. Of the three I only have the L1, which I carry and use at work. 

Almost one year ago, I bought four streamlight luxeon propolymer flashlights for use in our vehicles and around the house(8 hours on 3 C alkalines regulated seems pretty good regulation). 

Currently I'm looking for a replacement for the L1-- I'm afraid I'll lose it at work. The leading contender is and I'm pretty sure will be is Eagletac's P10A2, that is if it's still available. Runner up is the good ol mag 2AA with a drop in module. I picked one up at the store lastnight along with a nite ize drop in. It works great as long as no other lights are on. Next is the Terralux-TLE-5 module. 

If all else fails, I'm going with the fenix E20. 

I have concluded that I should just get one of each and start a AA collection. More specifically a 2xAA collection-- alkalines are cheap/plentiful and rechargeables are just as plentiful. 

I daydream about my next surefire purchase. The next will probably be a 6P for modding followed by another LED(A2, L5, or U2).


----------



## lisantica

orchid_guy, if you're looking into 2xAA flashlights, I just bought a "Dereelight Javelin". I bought it right from the Dereelight website, $62 I think it was.
I can't believe how much power it has on just 2 AA's.


----------



## csshih

...holy crap... you got one of robert's creations?! 

that was fast.


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> ...holy crap... you got one of robert's creations?!
> that was fast.



I didn't custom order it, I bought it used from a member since I wanted it right away, I am impulsive like that :thumbsup:


----------



## allen2oo3

very cool to see your progress. i too just started with this hobby but havent made anywhere near the amount of purchases you have 

i see you are from socal. just wanted to share that surefire is based in fountain valley so if you ever have the time to make a trip, their showroom is pretty nice and of course you can get everything there. :naughty: i just went for the first time today and it was really nice seeing all the lights in person and getting to handle them as well


----------



## lisantica

allen2oo3 said:


> their showroom is pretty nice and of course you can get everything there. :naughty: i just went for the first time today and it was really nice seeing all the lights in person and getting to handle them as well



Are they open on the weekend?


----------



## allen2oo3

no sure. this is their info


CUSTOMER SERVICE

*Toll Free:* 800-828-8809
*Outside the US:* 714-545-9444 
*Fax:* 714-545-9537
*Email:*  [email protected] 


*Location for Tech Support & Will Calls:*
17330 Brookhurst Street
Suite 100
Fountain Valley, CA 92708


----------



## RAGE CAGE

lisantica said:


> Are they open on the weekend?


 
uh oh....quick...someone hide lisantica's credit cards

You NEED a Hellfire for show and tell.......poke poke.....:naughty:


----------



## orchid_guy

Thanks, that AA actually looks nice-- it's aesthetically pleasing, I've found many of them aren't.


----------



## lisantica

allen2oo3 said:


> CUSTOMER SERVICE
> *Toll Free:* 800-828-8809



Thanks! I'll be calling!


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> uh oh....quick...someone hide lisantica's credit cards



 :laughing: You're so right!


----------



## lisantica

I think I've finally slowed down on my purchasing, thank goodness! It adds up way too fast.

As an update, I recently received a Xeno Cube E11 V5. I really like that super hefty stainless steel light. It's very floody and I like floody more than spot or thrower I have discovered. Like I said, it's hefty, 6.6 ounces w/battery compared to my EZ123 which is 1.4 w/battery. My Surefure U2 is 6.2 ounces w/battery for comparison.

The Cube is not going to be a pocket EDC, but it may find a permanent spot in my purse.


----------



## DM51

lisantica said:


> I think I've finally slowed down on my purchasing, thank goodness!


*WHAT???* Slowed down?? The usual pattern is acceleration!!

I mean... do you yet have a HID, or a MaxaBeam, or one of Mr. LuxLuthor's MegaMonster 5-trillion-lumen incans, or one of these...? :devil:

LOL


----------



## lisantica

DM51 said:


> *WHAT???* Slowed down?? The usual pattern is acceleration!!
> 
> I mean... do you yet have a HID, or a MaxaBeam, or one of Mr. LuxLuthor's MegaMonster 5-trillion-lumen incans, or one of these...? :devil:
> 
> LOL



That link was a hoot! :twothumbs
I think I'm in slow down and save up for more mode. :naughty: 

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

DM51 said:


> *WHAT???* Slowed down?? The usual pattern is acceleration!!



Okay, just for you I'll speed it back up :naughty:
In your honor I bought my *Gatlight!* I'm totally stoked! :twothumbs

Should have it this week.
Now if I could just secure a Spy 007/005 and a McGizmo.

Lisa


----------



## pwatcher

lisantica said:


> Okay, just for you I'll speed it back up :naughty:
> In your honor I bought my *Gatlight!* I'm totally stoked! :twothumbs
> 
> Should have it this week.
> Now if I could just secure a Spy 007/005 and a McGizmo.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, speaking of McGizmo, looky at this Sceptre deal I just scored! 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=214491

Congrats on your Gatlight - I looked at it long and hard too- really beautiful!!


----------



## lisantica

pwatcher said:


> Lisa, speaking of McGizmo, looky at this Sceptre deal I just scored!
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=214491
> 
> Congrats on your Gatlight - I looked at it long and hard too- really beautiful!!



Okay, now I *REALLY* want a	"cmacclel" creation! Nice grab there!

Lisa


----------



## RAGE CAGE

DM51 said:


> *WHAT???* Slowed down?? The usual pattern is acceleration!!
> 
> I mean... do you yet have a HID, or a MaxaBeam, or one of Mr. LuxLuthor's MegaMonster 5-trillion-lumen incans, or one of these...? :devil:
> 
> LOL


 
lol...good point- but lisantica's slowed down is my warp 9.:sick2:


----------



## Barbarian

Keep going Lisa, but be careful buying those custom made lights.....there is no turning back. 

BTW you are going to have more posts in a little over a month than I have had in nearly 3 years. You'll be passing me up very soon


----------



## lisantica

Barbarian said:


> Keep going Lisa, but be careful buying those custom made lights.....there is no turning back.
> 
> BTW you are going to have more posts in a little over a month than I have had in nearly 3 years. You'll be passing me up very soon



Fortunately I had a couple of extra Nikon lenses that I could sell as to avoid dipping into my checking account on these purchases. Those darn customs are just so custom that I have a hard time resisting them. :devil:

Although my EDC is a Fenix P2D not a custom. But I'm eyeing that Surefire E1B as my EDC...:shakehead it never ends.

Lisa


----------



## brett09

lisantica said:


> But I'm eyeing that Surefire E1B as my EDC...:shakehead it never ends.



Definitely get an e1b, it along with my modded m21 are the only lights I would never sell. However my collection isn't nearly as vast as yours. :duh2:

It is definitely a thrower though, hardly any spill.


----------



## Mik

I started in Dec. 09 with modern flashlights and I thought I had a problem with buying too much stuff too quickly! You've blown me out of the water! Good work! :twothumbs

I am one of those people that finds a hobby they like, jumps in pretty heavy, then gets bored with it after not too long and moves on to something new. Right now I'm still interested in flashlights, but I assume that by June or so I probably won't care much anymore. Are you the similar, or is this something that should hold your interest for years to come? 

Anyway, you have some really nice stuff there!


----------



## knightrider

lisantica said:


> But I'm eyeing that Surefire E1B as my EDC



It's a very nice light. I like how it carries in a pocket a lot. The throw of the beam is very impressive also. I carry mine from time to time, probably 2-3 times per week. My L1 gets the most EDC time though out of all my lights.


----------



## lisantica

Mik said:


> I am one of those people that finds a hobby they like, jumps in pretty heavy, then gets bored with it after not too long and moves on to something new. Right now I'm still interested in flashlights, but I assume that by June or so I probably won't care much anymore. Are you the similar, or is this something that should hold your interest for years to come?



There is a part of me that hopes this hobby is short lived because it's soooo expensive! I have only collected one other thing (Coca-Cola items), which I did for 20 years. I have sold off quite a few of those items and just kept my favorite signs and trinkets.

I have an interest in photography that I've had for 5+ years, and I still dabble in that.

I wasn't really expecting this flashlight bug to bite so fast and hard, but it did. Flashlights appeal to the practical part of me; for some reason I am able to justify them and that's dangerous to my finances.

I do want to have a little collection, around 20-30 or so with some customs in the mix and some EDCs for rotation.

We'll see. Most folks know I'm a goner with this hobby, time will tell.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

knightrider said:


> It's a very nice light. I like how it carries in a pocket a lot. The throw of the beam is very impressive also. I carry mine from time to time, probably 2-3 times per week. My L1 gets the most EDC time though out of all my lights.



I missed getting the one that showed up on the marketplace. Too much thinking it over and not enough, I'll take it, led to it selling to another member.
I really like the smoothness of it. I'll keep looking.

Lisa


----------



## Roger Sully

There's a silver one on the marketplace!
I would grab it but I really like the E2D tailcap and I havent seen one in silver yet!


----------



## lisantica

Just bought a Gatlight V3 Tuxedo the other day, so my other wants have to take a back seat while the purse recovers.

Lisa


----------



## Roger Sully

Gatlight !
Niiiiiiice..


----------



## lisantica

Newest update is that I've begun selling off some of the excess. It's hard to do because each one is so unique, but I must free up funds for more customs. I must admit I fell into that custom trap. I was warned, but I didn't listen. :devil:

Lisa


----------



## csshih

whoops, Lisa.
I think we pushed you to the no going back point of flasaholism.


----------



## paintballdad

lisantica said:


> Just bought a Gatlight V3 Tuxedo the other day, so my other wants have to take a back seat while the purse recovers.
> 
> Lisa



Congratulations on finally getting a Gatlight. Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

OMG Gatlight........you may need to update your Fab 5 photo soon......400 posts in this thread and still going strong- this has got to be some type of newb collector record!


----------



## lisantica

Postal truck is somewhere driving around with my Gatlight 
I'm going to go down to the post office again to see if the truck has returned yet. All I have is a "tried to deliver" slip.


----------



## lisantica

Okay, got it! :thumbsup:
RAGE CAGE you're right, I have to do a new photo of my Fab-5 because this Gatlight Tuxedo made the cut.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

lisantica said:


> Okay, got it! :thumbsup:
> RAGE CAGE you're right, I have to do a new photo of my Fab-5 because this Gatlight Tuxedo made the cut.


 
you might just be a flashaholic if you are stalking the postal/UPS truck.....Hm...trying to think what will be knocked out of the current Fab-5...must research....Ok...my theory is the LD01 will be voted off the island.


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> Hm...trying to think what will be knocked out of the current Fab-5...must research....Ok...my theory is the LD01 is fetting voted off the island.
> Fenix LD01 - Signed by the designer



You're right on one account, a Fenix did get the boot, but it's the Fenix P2D.





Lisa


----------



## lisantica

I can't imagine which one of the 5 above could possibly get the cut next, but one that I couldn't imagine ever cutting is the Muyshondt Ti Nautilus. That is my most favorite ever! :twothumbs

Lisa


----------



## chaoss

Nice Fab 5 line-up :thumbsup:.

What's next on your list?

Perhaps a McGizmo ?


----------



## lisantica

chaoss said:


> What's next on your list?



I'm looking to get a JHanko D10 Titanium.


----------



## gcbryan

Can you, or someone, name the five lights in that picture. I get the Fenix and the Gatlight but I don't know the others.


----------



## lisantica

They are (from left to right):

bare Mr. Bulk LionCub
Fenix LD01 - Signed by the designer
Mini Chimera
Lumencraft Gatlight Tux V3
Muyshondt Ti Nautilus - my shelf queen


----------



## RAGE CAGE

The P2D was my first guess...but I think i read it is your EDC. Is it still your main EDC? I am noticing a trend of you retreating from production blacktactical and migrating to awesomely coolcustoms. Yeah- that Ti Nautilus w/trits would be a liefetime keeper for me- stunning light.


----------



## lisantica

My EDC has changed, I'm now sporting my Fenix PD10 Ti light. It has a blue lanyard (my school colors where I work), and a nice clip for my belt loop. 

I have found this EDC to work well because some of my dress slacks are not really flashlight friendly, if I sit down I worry that the light will slip out, so this little clip/lanyard combo that's on it works great!

I do love the customs, but I still have great fondness for Surefire, Quark, Fenix, iTP, Jetbeam, and Dereelight.

Lisa


----------



## RAGE CAGE

cool....have you read up on the new Maglite XL100 with the accelerometer User Interface- I am thinking of getting one just to check it out.


----------



## pwatcher

RAGE CAGE said:


> cool....have you read up on the new Maglite XL100 with the accelerometer User Interface- I am thinking of getting one just to check it out.


yeah, me too - in fact have one on order! poor man's T1A?


----------



## lisantica

I just have to share this story.

One of my students made me a PowerPoint presentation on FLASHLIGHTS!     

She was on the computer doing some research and asked me to come over and see her Powerpoint. Here's the kicker, there was a Spy 007 on one of the slides! :huh: I couldn't believe it! On other slides she had some flashlights that were readily available for purchase. All I had to do was click on the photo and it took me to the internet site where it was available to buy. Her last slide said, "I hope you liked it." HOW SWEET WAS THAT!

I'm just all choked up. I've been bringing in flashlights to show the students and I let them try them out. For instance they tried my Gatlight today, the boys were saying, "Hey, that's like a Gatling Gun!"

Just wanted to share that little story. These are high school students.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> cool....have you read up on the new Maglite XL100 with the accelerometer User Interface- I am thinking of getting one just to check it out.



I haven't read up on that one, I'll check it out.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

Cool story- well the Maxlite XL100 accelerometer is apparently very much like the Nintendo Wi controller.....your students would get a kick out of that....
YOUTUBE already has several demo videos on it- pretty slick.


----------



## lisantica

I just viewed one of the YouTube videos on it and it's a MUST have! The students will flip for that one, so will their teacher! I just bought a black one. Should have it by the end of the week.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

Sold the Surefire M6 in favor of a Ti Nitecore D10 3D by JHanko.
This little gem:








Lisa


----------



## Roger Sully

That's a nice lookin light! Now that the M6 is gone do you have any "monster" lights or are they all sub 6inchers? Oh put me on the spreadsheet for the Xeno cube if you still have it :twothumbs


----------



## lisantica

I'll put your name down as first contact for the Xeno Cube should I decide to sell it, but I must admit I do love that Cube. It's got great spill, nice and floody, that's how I like 'em.

As for "monster" lights, my biggest ones now are the:

JetBeam M1X
DereeLight	Javelin 
Surefire Digital U2

Lisa


----------



## chaoss

Nice score on that A2 Aviator in the MP, please let us know your impressions of it :thumbsup:.


----------



## lisantica

chaoss said:


> Nice score on that A2 Aviator in the MP, please let us know your impressions of it :thumbsup:.



I'm really excited to try it. For about 12 hours I thought I was getting out of incandescent lights as I sold my M6, but not a day later I'm back in incan business.


----------



## lisantica

Selling my M6 has been bitter but OH SO SWEET! I was able to buy a bunch more flashlights,


----------



## nbp

paintballdad said:


> Congratulations on *finally *getting a Gatlight.



<sarcasm on> Yes, after years of waiting, Lisa *finally* got her Gatlight.


----------



## lisantica

New Fab-5 photo coming!


----------



## lisantica

*Fab-5*

Muyshondt Ti Nautilus - shelf queen & avatar
Chimera Mini
Gatlight V3 Tuxedo
JHanko Ti D10 3D Tribute innards
bare Mr. Bulk LionCub

*Honorable mention, but not shown:
Fenix LD01 - Signed by the designer


----------



## Light11

That Jhanko D10 looks AWESOME :twothumbs


----------



## lisantica

Light11 said:


> That Jhanko D10 looks AWESOME :twothumbs



Agreed! I'm going to have to get one of his EX10 designs now!


----------



## chaoss

Hi Lisa, i have noticed that the Chimera Mini has consistantly remained in your "Fab 5" lineup and i wanted to know why you favor it so much?

I'm not dissing the light at all, i just don't know that much about it.

Thanks .


----------



## lisantica

chaoss said:


> Hi Lisa, i have noticed that the Chimera Mini has consistantly remained in your "Fab 5" lineup and i wanted to know why you favor it so much?
> 
> I'm not dissing the light at all, i just don't know that much about it.
> 
> Thanks .



I think it has held its ground because it's so unique. It has an 8GB flash drive in it, and trits and it's titanium, so it has a lot of my favorite features.

Lisa


----------



## Hack On Wheels

lisantica said:


>



Holy Expletive!


----------



## lisantica

Here’s a group of lights that rarely get the limelight.






They are my workin’ class fab-5.
They are my go-to flashlights on a daily basis.

The Fenix Ti PD10 is my new EDC
The Fenix P2D is my backup EDC – two is one and one is none ☺
The Dereelight Javelin is my nightstand light -unbelievable beam for an AA flashlight
The iTP EOS A3 is clipped onto my work keys -small yet mighty and this is the one speed version
The McGizmo Sapphire is my “need to read small text” light…very smooth beam


----------



## lisantica

It's essentially 11:00am Pacific standard time and I'm going to see if I can hold off buying a flashlight for the next 24 hours. Baby steps  hope I can do it.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

LOL.....Lisa has amassed one of the most superb fab 5 collections I have seen to date in approx. 2 months......impressive.

PS- Did your Maglite XL100 arrive yet- interested to see what you think- I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## lisantica

Maglite XL100 arrived and I sold it the next day. I suppose I could have sent it back to Amazon, but I took the hit and sold it for less. I get deals, gotta give 'em too.

It really wasn't my cup of tea. I probably didn't give it enough time. Either that or I've been spoiled by titanium, trits and the like.

Lisa


----------



## Purpleorchid

RageCage- She started TWO months ago...not fourteen!  That makes it even more impressive!!


----------



## RAGE CAGE

I stand corrected..thanks..I was never very good with math.....:thumbsup:
Guess that's why she's a teacher with an AWESOME ti and trit filled collection and I am not.
Stay in school kids- a poor flashaholic will never have an awesome collection like this.


----------



## lisantica

Yep, 2 months into it and still going somewhat strong. I am trying to show some restraint now though.

I am hoping I can go 24 hours without buying a flashlight. And although I put myself as a backup buyer to something earlier today doesn't technically mean I bought it!

At any rate, I had a SureFire Aviator 2 arrive today. WHO was holding out and not telling me how great those are? :naughty: Just kidding, probably somebody told me early on and I didn't listen. Too caught up in the titanium bling to listen.

Let me just say, A2 Aviator :twothumbs


----------



## lisantica

lisantica said:


> I am hoping I can go 24 hours without buying a flashlight.



:shrug::shakehead:shakehead:shakehead:shrug:

Nope, couldn't do it. I can honestly say though that I didn't buy a flashlight, I bought a mod to a flashlight. Potato-Potaaato

A Milkyspit RoomSweeper head will be adorning my E2D shortly


----------



## lisantica

I love Dereelights and the one on the left started it all off.





What is not to love about a NiteCore EX10 or D10? The JHanko on the right is originally owned by me. Only one other light holds that distinction, the Dereelight Javelin. All the rest I have purchased used.





I have a little love fest going on with LiteFlux. I almost sold my LF2XT because it whines, but I decided to give this brand a shot in my collection. The LF3XT has a push button that is a joy to use.

And the two I paid full price for with no regrets.


----------



## csshih

lisantica said:


> I get deals, gotta give 'em too.



that's the spirit! lovecpf


----------



## RAGE CAGE

umm......didn't you pick up a couple of REX lights a day or 2 ago......fess up...don't think you made it the full 24 hours....
You may just need an intervention....


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> umm......didn't you pick up a couple of REX lights a day or 2 ago......fess up...don't think you made it the full 24 hours....
> You may just need an intervention....



Oh, you're so right. I didn't make the 24 hour cut. :shakehead Luckily I was buying a $15 dollar and $20 dollar flashlight. So that's hopefully a step in the right intervention direction :twothumbs


----------



## chaoss

The LF3XT is one of my favorites :thumbsup:.


----------



## Henk_Lu

chaoss said:


> The LF3XT is one of my favorites :thumbsup:.



It was also one of mine, until I got the LF2XT (2nd ti run by Kuku427)... It is still a very special light of course, I'd love to see a remake of it, which will possibly come soon. As for the whining, most LF3XT do it too, mine as well, but not too loud, I have to listen carefully. As I cherish mine, I updated it with the new tailcap and the clip.

I purchased my Javelin with the extender, because it looks so funny and I had no 3 x AA light. Yesterday however, I made some comparison tests and holy cow, that sucker is REALLY bright on 3 cells, to my naked eye it is one of the brightest lights of my whole collection!!! It even beats the Quark Turbo (on an 18650) for me, it has the better beam. On two cells, it is much dimmer, I can only recommend to buy the extender, after having used it for a while, you think the light looks unnaturally small without it...


----------



## lisantica

Henk_Lu said:


> I can only recommend to buy the extender, after having used it for a while, you think the light looks unnaturally small without it...



Good to know because I just ordered the extension a couple of days ago. I'm hoping I get it pretty soon, might take a week or two from Hong Kong. I thought the Javelin was bright on 2 AA, I can't wait to see it running on 3!

Lisa


----------



## Flying Turtle

Lisa, it should be easy to cut back on your purchases now that you have those LiteFlux's. Well, maybe after you get that titanium LF2XT and the upcoming redesigned LF5XT.

Geoff


----------



## RAGE CAGE

I can't wait to see what will happen next..will the Nuwai Q3 Black modded with SSC-P4 aquired on the 10th make it into the Shelf Queen Fab 5.....will it be relegated to workhorse status..or will it be tried out and set free in short order...will Lisantica single handedly heal our fragile economy by purchasing lights...........stay tuned for another exciting episode of "As Lisantica's revolving credit turns"...


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> "As Lisantica's revolving credit turns"...



:laughing:
That cracked me up! I'm busy buying and selling today. Gotta get back to the marketplace.


----------



## lisantica

Well I think I finally passed my initiation. I successfully blew out an incan bulb. 
I tried to put a Lumen's Factory E1A bulb into my E2D flashlight and POOF, there blew $11 dollars, DRAT!


----------



## Roger Sully

Nice job!:nana:


----------



## lisantica

I'm looking into buying a Spy005/007 now, there's no incandescent bulb to pop on that one!


----------



## chaoss

How is the SunDrop project coming along?

Pure titanium goodness coupled with high CRI flood oo:.

Mine is a keeper :thumbsup:.


----------



## lisantica

chaoss said:


> How is the SunDrop project coming along?
> :thumbsup:.



I have the light engine in hand and I have the rest of the parts on their way! Can't wait! Spent an evening or two looking at SunDrop threads and the output is amazing!

Lisa


----------



## jslappa

Congratulations on your purchase of a JHanko D10. It's a real beauty Lisa! My favorite light is the Nitecore D10, so it's even more fantastic when an artist like Jeff creates a Ti masterpiece in the D10's image. There is something so satisfying about ordering 20 trits from [email protected], having them shipped to Jeff, and then Jeff creates a one-off work of art just for me. Not to mention, the guy does it all on a manual lathe. 

You have a great collection already, and I look forward to seeing what your purse let's you buy next!


----------



## lisantica

I do finally think I'll be slowing down.

My most recent purchase that have set me back a bundle this weekend are the Spy 005 and a JiL HID 10W.

Kind of a good way to round out the collection and at this moment I'm feeling very satisfied.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

lisantica said:


> I do finally think I'll be slowing down.
> 
> My most recent purchase that have set me back a bundle this weekend are the Spy 005 and a JiL HID 10W.
> 
> Kind of a good way to round out the collection and at this moment I'm feeling very satisfied.


 Until about 11:00 tonight and you need another.... and you pull the trigger on that CHEAP Spy 007 because you can't get that flashanol monkey off of your back....:sick2:...just one more fix......:thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> Until about 11:00 tonight and you need another.... and you pull the trigger on that CHEAP Spy 007 because you can't get that flashanol monkey off of your back....:sick2:...just one more fix......:thumbsup:



I hope you're wrong, but I have a feeling you're oh so right.


----------



## lisantica

I'm getting my very first HID today! It's the JiL EZLite 10W HID. I'm so glad I'm on Spring break vacation so that I can sign for it when the post truck rolls up.

Guess who's going to be waiting at the curb 

Lisa


----------



## Purpleorchid

lisantica said:


> Guess who's going to be waiting at the curb
> 
> Lisa



Your family of flashlights? But you will be in the doorway to make sure none of those flashlights run out into the street.


----------



## lisantica

Purpleorchid said:


> Your family of flashlights? But you will be in the doorway to make sure none of those flashlights run out into the street.



LOL, I'll be at the doorway consoling the others that they are just as equally important! :twothumbs


----------



## irv_usc

Just stumbled on this thread. wanted to drop in and say HOLY CRAP you have acquired and sold so many lights in so little time.

I am both shocked and amazed at the collection you have put together so quickly. I've been here...two years(?) and am awaiting my first custom from Mac. and constantly fighting the urge to mod some more lights...


----------



## lisantica

I'm shocked sometimes myself. But when I first started on Jan. 9th I started looking at the marketplace and there was a Surefire and I thought, hmmm, I'll get me one of those, then someone listed a Fenix, then a Nitecore, then an iTP all of which I had no idea what they were.

Now I can safely say that I look at the marketplace and see something come up and I can say, oh, I've got that. Now it's just a fight with myself to resist the urge to get a back-up of the same model. 

:shakehead Flashaholism :shakehead
It's a slippery slope.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

Since they're so small I think I may have fooled myself into believing that I don't have much invested in them.


----------



## Piripi

Hi Lisa, I would love to see a pic of your entire collection to date!!


----------



## lisantica

Okay, I have the HID coming in the mail today, so after it arrives, I'll put them all in a line up 

Lisa


----------



## Piripi

Cool!!!


----------



## lisantica

Here we gooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## lisantica

You should be seeing:
Surefire E1L - iTP A3 EOS - E2D Exec. Defender - Fenix P1 - Fenix P1D
Inova X5 - NiteCore EX CR2
Fenix P2D Rebel 100 - Peak 5mm N body - Lummi RAW - bare Mr.BULK LionCub
HDS Ra Clicky - Arc6 - Fenix L0P
Novatac 120P - JetBeam Jet II Pro
Muyshondt Ti Nautilus
Photonfanatic Petite Ti Killer
DereeLight DBS - Quark 123 Mini Ti - Lummi Wee NS - DereeLight	Javelin XP-G R5
JetBeam M1X - EagleTac P20C2 - NiteCore Smart PD EX10 - iTP A3 EOS SS
Muyshondt Aeon
Jetbeam C-LE - Fenix LD01 - Signed
Sabrewolf Mini Chimera - Surefire 6P
Fenix PD10 Ti - Lumapower Incendio
Aurora 1.5 Watt
NiteCore EX10 R2 - Fire-fli ZA4
Surefire Digital U2 - Photonfanatic Blocky Boy
Xeon	Cube - Pelican 3W #059
Lummi Wee Ti - Lumencraft Gatlight Tuxedo
NiteCore D10 Q5 Original
Lummi Orb - Lummi RAW Al
LiteFlux LF3XT - McGizmo Sapphire
NiteCore JHanko Ti D10 Custom - iTP A3 EOS
Surefire A2 - LiteFlux LF3 P4
Nuwai Q3 - iTP A1 EOS
DereeLight C2H EDC - ThruNite TiKey
Arc AAA Premium - Solarforce L2M
LiteFlux LF5XT - Rexlight 2.0 XR-E
LiteFlux LF-1 3W - Surefire L2 Digital Lumamax
JiL CR2 DD Up - Surefire Kroma
Nuwai 5W Lux V - TNC KeyLux AA 350
NiteCore CR2 Ti
JiL EZNite HID 10w
Tiablo A9


----------



## lisantica

Oh and I built the G3L Yellow Firefighter light from parts


----------



## lisantica

I see two aren't in there, the Sabrewolf Chimera and my ThruNite. Better round up the little delinquents


----------



## Piripi

No way!!!!! And that's in just over two months??? Wow!!


----------



## lisantica

Well...I did state I wanted to start a collection lovecpf

I think I've been successful in that endeavor. The fine tuning now begins. Some will go.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

awaiting SoCal darkness for Jillite impressions......


----------



## lisantica

I just found some more stray lights that got away. Still can't find the ThruNite...little rascal!

RC - JiL 10W is the bomb diggity (that's what one of my co-workers likes to say). It's a KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPER!


----------



## HKJ

lisantica said:


> I just found some more stray lights that got away. Still can't find the ThruNite...little rascal!
> 
> RC - JiL 10W is the bomb diggity (that's what one of my co-workers likes to say). It's a KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPER!



A 10 watt HID is not very bright, wait until you get some of the bigger HID's or the OLight SR90.


It is a very impressive collection you have acquired in a very short time.:twothumbs


----------



## lisantica

Here we go, some of them were out smoking in the alley 
I give you "Collection Madness".


----------



## lisantica

The collector mentality in me just loves the:

Muyshondt Ti Nautilus
Fenix LD01 - Signed
Lummi Orb 
NiteCore JHanko Ti D10 Custom 
JiL CR2 DD Up
JiL EZNite HID 10w
Gatlight Tuxedo
bare Mr. Bulk LionCub

Those I would think would be the baseline collection I'd like to keep together.
The Spy005 that is scheduled to arrive today should be in the list above as well.

I do have a fondness for ALL of them in the photo, so it will be difficult to thin the herd.


----------



## lisantica

Maybe it's easier to see them in more of a "line up" fashion.


----------



## irv_usc

lisantica said:


> Here we go, some of them were out smoking in the alley
> I give you "Collection Madness".


 Holy S**T.

So if I'm driving around and see a house glowing, it's probably yours. lovecpf


----------



## lisantica

Or it's just my illuminating personality


----------



## jeeves

Well it hasn't been very long but you've certainly gotten the collecting bit covered.

Some very-cool jealousy-inducing bits o kit there.
lovecpf


----------



## paintballdad

*DAMN!*

You weren't kidding around when you said you're starting a collection.

:bow:


----------



## lightsandknives

Well done Lisa!! I stumbled onto this thread a few days ago, and it made for a great read! You have some lights I'd love to have, but so far have eluded me. Keep up the good work and keep showing us what shows up on your doorstep every day or so. 

I love how you keep updating your top 5 lights. I do the same, and it changes pretty frequently. I got a new Jet-III M neutral in today and can't wait for dark!


----------



## RAGE CAGE

Might even be a better investment than your STRS plan.:shrug:


----------



## lisantica

jeeves said:


> Well it hasn't been very long but you've certainly gotten the collecting bit covered.



Yes, there has been a little bit too much of  though.


----------



## lisantica

paintballdad said:


> You weren't kidding around when you said you're starting a collection.



I try to keep my word :twothumbs


----------



## lisantica

lightsandknives said:


> I got a new Jet-III M neutral in today and can't wait for dark!



Oh, a Jet-III, that's on my WTB list


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> Might even be a better investment than your STRS plan.:shrug:



Possibly right, my State Teacher's Retirement System plan might be my collection....hmmmm, that possibly justifies another flashlight or two, thanks Rage Cage! :thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

Spy005 arrived!

Here is my "Sensational Seven"


----------



## hornady708

Hey Lisa, you might have answered this before, but what camera setup are you using?


----------



## lisantica

hornady708 said:


> Hey Lisa, you might have answered this before, but what camera setup are you using?



I'm using a Nikon D300 and a SB-800 flash. The photos could come out nicer, but I don't have a lot of talent in photography. I'm much better at shopping for flashlights


----------



## DimeRazorback

I'll trade you your D300 for a flashlight! 

I see nothing wrong with your photos though, mind you.


----------



## lisantica

DimeRazorback said:


> I'll trade you your D300 for a flashlight!



I've sold a couple of lenses already to help me fund this hobby. 

Lisa


----------



## DimeRazorback

Are you suggesting that you are changing hobbies??

Or just allowing them to co-exist? 

I too love photography, and wish to upgarde in the near future, but I am nowhere near being able to afford to do so, yet.


----------



## lisantica

DimeRazorback said:


> Are you suggesting that you are changing hobbies??
> Or just allowing them to co-exist?
> I too love photography, and wish to upgarde in the near future, but I am nowhere near being able to afford to do so, yet.



I am hoping to have the two interests co-exist. I have enjoyed trying to capture my flashlights on digital film.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

I was amazed at how small the Spy005 is, look at it next to the Ti Nautilus.


----------



## Purpleorchid

You could get some nice pics using the flashlights as extra lighting! Who needs an Alien Bees setup when you have a flashlight collection!!!  Too bad none of your flashlights can be slave to the SB-800 or vice versa.


----------



## bla2000

Now show us your battery collection :laughing: Impressive collection of lights.


----------



## lisantica

bla2000 said:


> Now show us your battery collection :laughing: Impressive collection of lights.



Sadly that is where I've been a slacker. Each light has a battery in it, as I regularly test them out. Here are the spares:


----------



## hornady708

Let me know if you sell any more camera stuff, we can always work out a trade


----------



## lisantica

I'll send you a PM if I decide to sell something photography-wise.

Today I did receive the rest of the parts for my McGizmo SunDrop. OH MY! It makes the most beautiful smooth beam!

Lisa


----------



## Launch Mini

Lisa you are killing me.
I do want a McGizmo too:sigh:


----------



## lisantica

And I still want a Spy 007!


----------



## paintballdad

lisantica said:


> I am hoping to have the two interests co-exist. I have enjoyed trying to capture my flashlights on digital film.
> 
> Lisa



I'm was hoping for the same with me but the flashlights are winning the battle. I passed on picking up a D90 over the holidays since photography has taken the backburner as far as hobbies go and now i'm thinking of selling more photo gear to free up some funds.
It will be a sad day when the first on the chopping block might be the 70-200 2.8 VR AF-S.


----------



## lisantica

paintballdad said:


> I'm was hoping for the same with me but the flashlights are winning the battle.



:candle: Same here. :shakehead


----------



## Purpleorchid

Don't do it paintballad! That's a great lens! I love mine.


----------



## paintballdad

Purpleorchid said:


> Don't do it paintballad! That's a great lens! I love mine.



Yeah, i love that lens, but it's one that i use the least. It is a joy to use though whenever i find a need for it. I haven't completely caved in to selling it but i sure could buy a lot of stuff with that money.

EDIT: Purpleorchid, now that i think about it, the Gatlight would probably go first before the Nikon 70-200 VR AF-S.


----------



## Purpleorchid

That's good to hear that a flashlight will get the boot before the lens. I see flashlights sold here frequently, but that lens doesn't get sold as often on the Nikon forum. People hang onto them for good reason.


----------



## Purpleorchid

Before people tar and feather me for saying I liked to hear that a flashlight would be sold before the camera lens, don't forget that people here own more than one/ten/thirty/etc flashlights, but most photo enthusiasts will only own one of those $1500 lenses.


----------



## lisantica

I'm holding onto to as many lenses as I can, but as everyone who's read this thread knows, I've been bitten bad with this flashlight bug.

The flashlights I'm mostly seeking now are the JiL lights. I'm just bonkers for those! I now have three and will be on the lookout for more of them. I really like the feel of the lights themselves, not sure what material they use, but I prefer it to knurling at the moment.

Knurling I have found out comes in many shapes and roughness. I like smoothness I suppose, which is why the JiL line appeals to me.

Lisa


----------



## HKJ

lisantica said:


> I'm holding onto to as many lenses as I can, but as everyone who's read this thread knows, I've been bitten bad with this flashlight bug.



Selling lenses, that is close to sacrilege. I am never going to sell my f/2.8 lenses!



lisantica said:


> The flashlights I'm mostly seeking now are the JiL lights. I'm just bonkers for those! I now have three and will be on the lookout for more of them. I really like the feel of the lights themselves, not sure what material they use, but I prefer it to knurling at the moment.



I have one Jil light, and really like the design of it. The small HID you have shown photos of also looks very good.


----------



## lisantica

I hope JSlappa doesn't mind that I'm using the photo from his sale ad, but I just bought this little Pink gem from him and I'm so jazzed I just have to share


----------



## Purpleorchid

Congrats on that pink snag. I saw the ad and thought to myself "I only know of two women here. You, who actively posts, and me, who actively reads. I'm not going to buy this. I wonder if Lisantica likes pink and if she's going to buy this for her collection."

I'm sure there are plenty of women here, but I only "know" you.


----------



## lisantica

I really love purple, but pink will do for sure! It's just that I have so many black and dark grey flashlights that it's nice to see a fresh-lively color! 
That might be why Titanium appeals to me, it's bright and blingy


----------



## paintballdad

It's funny, but when i saw jslappa's sale thread in the marketplace yesterday (it was initially posted there first) i had a feeling that the pink one would end up in lisantica's collection.

Too bad you missed out on the red and pink Aeon's from Muyshondt. I think you would like those too.


----------



## lisantica

paintballdad said:


> Too bad you missed out on the red and pink Aeon's from Muyshondt. I think you would like those too.



Yes, I started collecting too late and missed those Muyshondt's, or else I'd have had one, so this is going to be the substitute to it. I do happen to prefer clicky though, so this will be good.
I fell asleep too early last night and didn't catch jslappa's ad first round on the Marketplace, thank goodness the pink one was still around when I woke up.


----------



## Barbarian

Mac's EDC SST-50 will make your magnificent seven once you receive it.


----------



## lisantica

Barbarian said:


> Mac's EDC SST-50 will make your magnificent seven once you receive it.



Really? Cool!!!! This will be my first Mac piece. I am going to have to sell something quickly to try and recoup my weekend spending spree!

I may have to call the new line-up the "essential eight". Can't think of one to boot out of the seven.


----------



## Barbarian

The light is very smooth with no rough edges at all. It also doesn't weigh much at all so it is perfect to carry. I don't have the 2.8 version that you are getting, but I do have a 2.8 SST-50 from download and the output is phenominal. Don't forget to get the IMR battery for this light.

"Great Eight", but *not* Eight is Enough


----------



## lisantica

Barbarian said:


> The light is very smooth with no rough edges at all. It also doesn't weigh much at all so it is perfect to carry. I don't have the 2.8 version that you are getting, but I do have a 2.8 SST-50 from download and the output is phenominal. Don't forget to get the IMR battery for this light.
> 
> "Great Eight", but *not* Eight is Enough



Oh eight won't be enough  

Say, where do I get an IMR battery?


----------



## Barbarian

lisantica said:


> Oh eight won't be enough
> 
> Say, where do I get an IMR battery?


 
Below
http://www.lighthound.com/AW-IMR163...LiMN-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery_p_2626.html


----------



## lisantica

Thanks for the linkage


----------



## paintballdad

Barbarian said:


> Mac's EDC SST-50 will make your magnificent seven once you receive it.


 
*+1 *to Mac's EDC SST-50. I received mine Wednesday and couldn't stop playing with it and i don't have the one with the 2.8A high. I ordered the 4500K low-med-1.4A high version and just love the brightness and beam on it.
Barbarian is right about it being smooth & light and the build quality is just awesome. Carry marks does show easily on the bare aluminum so i'm leaving this out of my daily work EDC as i'm very rough on my work lights. This will easily be my favorite carry light once i get some type of protective finish/anodizing on it.


----------



## Barbarian

^

Hey Dad, how is the tint on yours? I have the same driver, but mine is the cool tint. I have a 4500k SST-50 version light on order from download, so I'm very interested in your answer.


----------



## lisantica

It's comforting to know that it's well received. I'm having to sell a couple of little Ti gems to make up the difference in my spending spree.
I just posted the ad in the Custom's marketplace.

Lisa


----------



## paintballdad

Barbarian said:


> ^
> 
> Hey Dad, how is the tint on yours? I have the same driver, but mine is the cool tint. I have a 4500k SST-50 version light on order from download, so I'm very interested in your answer.


 
I compared it to my Ti Bitz (SSC P4) and a 6P w/ a P91 lamp running on 2 IMRs. Next to the Bitz, it seems fairly warm/yellow and compared to the P91 incan it seems cool. But on it's own, the tint seems perfect (to me anyways). My hardwood floors illuminated with this light at night seems closer to what it looks like in the daytime while the Bitz washes it out and the P91 incan makes it too warm. Outdoors in the darkness, the trees, grass and foliage seems more natural looking to me than with any other light including the incans. I'm starting to prefer the neutral tint over the incans and the warm LEDs.


----------



## Barbarian

Thanks for the reply big boy. I look forward to recieving that light with the 4500k.


----------



## coloradogps

Forget the essential eight and go for the tremendous 10.

Or the essential eleven...

Or the terrific top twelve....

:sick2:


----------



## lisantica

Coloradogps, as if I need encouragement! :nana: :devil:

AND, I just realized, it's your stuff I'm usually after!


----------



## RAGE CAGE

lisantica said:


> I may have to call the new line-up the "essential eight". Can't think of one to boot out of the seven.


 
essential eight
nepharious nine
tenacious ten
enviable eleven
toomany twelve
and so on and soforth..........


----------



## lisantica

SO true RC, my Fab-5 days are gone. Long live Dog-House Hundred!

Lisa


----------



## paintballdad

Somehow "Magnificent Million" might not be far fetched for you.

lovecpf


----------



## lisantica

Okay you guys, if I've said it once, I've said it a magnificent million times, I'm almost done buying!


----------



## nbp

Purpleorchid said:


> Before people tar and feather me for saying I liked to hear that a flashlight would be sold before the camera lens, don't forget that people here own more than one/ten/thirty/etc flashlights, *but most photo enthusiasts will only own one of those $1500 lenses.*




Apparently not Lisa, 'cuz she's got about 3 lenses worth of flashlights in that family photo. :tinfoil:


----------



## lisantica

nbp said:


> Apparently not Lisa, 'cuz she's got about 3 lenses worth of flashlights in that family photo. :tinfoil:



I just don't listen :shakehead
But I do love me some flashlights


----------



## Essexman

Nice collection there young lady, I see a few of Robs (Lummi) lights there. Do you have one of his first lights, the Fliklite? If not you should try and get one, a really fun light to have. You pass it to friends and family and watch as they try to work out how to turn it on/off. :thinking:


----------



## lisantica

I don't have the Fliklite, but I do have a Lummi Orb, that has an interesting on/off magnetic mechanism.

Lisa


----------



## Essexman

lisantica said:


> I don't have the Fliklite, but I do have a Lummi Orb, that has an interesting on/off magnetic mechanism.
> 
> Lisa


 
I saw the Orb in your pic, very nice, that's what made me think of the Fliklite. The Lummi Orb is modern compared to the Fliklite! 

At the London CPF meet the other month, Rob admitted that even he didn't own a Fliklite. :thinking: 

They come up for sale here now and then, so keep an eye out. 

I found mine on eBay with the tin and batts, cost me £1, the seller didn't have a clue what it was.


----------



## lisantica

Wow, that was a awesome deal on a Fliklite!


----------



## lisantica

Flashlight story:
Yesterday I was at a restaurant when a lady dropped something down into the trash and I overheard her saying to her friend that she can't see in there because it's so dark :huh: I'm thinking, oh my gosh, I can help her and I blurt out as any respectable flashaholic would and I proudly announced, "I have a flashlight!" Ohhhhh the validation to finally put one of my gems to work :twothumbs She found the item and handed me back my flashlight stating, "Wow that's so bright." Imagine me beaming. Of course I wanted to say, and I didn't, that it was titanium and that it is a Quark 123 Tactical from 4Sevens.com, but I didn't. I grinned and began buffing back the light to its former sparkly condition, attached the Ti clip to the belt loop on my slacks, finished my lunch and left there feeling quite victorious.


----------



## lisantica

I would like to own one of those MilkyCandles some day, but they don't come up for sale very often, so since I'm on vacation I thought I'd improvise and try to build me some type of wanna-be MilkyCandle.

Here's the result:






Finally a use for the cigar holder, I had it double as a more secure stand:





Here's the little glower:






Parts used. 
Tiablo 9 - took head off
Cap from Grapefruit Juice
1 strip of reflective tape on the body, just for fun 
Parts from the wrist strap of the hospital bracelet (darn high blood pressure). This is what made the little round hole look on the cap, plus I needed a little bit of filler since the cap was loose without it.

I have the older Tiablo 9 and for some reason it's really ringy/donuty, so I took the head off and it sure was nice and floody...hardly noticed the rings. I noticed the emitter is on the body so this is what inspired me to try a knock-off Milky. This is by no means as sophisticated as a Milky. My hat goes off to Scott, I want one of his.

Thoughts? 
This will have to make due until a real MilkyCandle shows up on the B/S/T forum.

Lisa


----------



## thesinmuffin

Wow. I too started my collection recently with a Quark 123mini, Quark 123 (with clip) and a Quark 123^2. I'm trying to get my hands on a Nitecore D10 but apparently they don't make those anymore. If I can only get one of JHanko's D10's. Your collection is truly amazing!


----------



## lisantica

Right now I am trying to save up some funds in order to purchase a Tri-V. I bought a Spy005 and I'm hooked on that design/concept :thumbsup: I save a little bit and then something catches my eye at the marketplace :mecry: then I have to save up again.
Note to self, stay away from the marketplace. Easier said than done.


----------



## irv_usc

now i'm really jealous. you got the mac sst-50 before i did!


----------



## Purpleorchid

Is there a coin jar labeled "Spy-007 Fund"?


----------



## lisantica

Purpleorchid said:


> Is there a coin jar labeled "Spy-007 Fund"?



It's labelled Tri-V fund :naughty:


----------



## lisantica

irv_usc said:


> now i'm really jealous. you got the mac sst-50 before i did!



You should totally get one, it's an amazing clean floody beam.


----------



## irv_usc

lisantica said:


> You should totally get one, it's an amazing clean floody beam.


 
i've been waiting a while for mine from the 3rd run... a Ti one hopefully coming next week.


----------



## lisantica

Now I'm jealous. I have an Alum.
I bet you'll just love it!


----------



## lisantica

Here's my new EDC. It's a Nitecore EX10, pink (thank you jslappa) with a Ti bezel, blue trit in the piston, reflective tape around her and a McGizmo Ti clip on a royal blue lanyard.


----------



## jslappa

Goodness gracious, great balls of fire! She's beautiful Lisa! My wife said yours is better than hers! Lol


----------



## lisantica

I do love that little pink gem! I think the Rustang Ti bezel though really dresses it up.


----------



## csshih

hey! you have to ano that TI pink!


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> hey! you have to ano that TI pink!



And then I should get me a Ti pocket clip too!  This thing will likely be revolting by the time I'm done with it.


----------



## lisantica

I just realized that I can't carry my Pinky flashlight to work tomorrow. I don't want to mess it up, is that wacky or what?

Lisa


----------



## sigsour

I feel that way all the time. Sometimes I will accidentally put some change in the same pocket that is holding my light and I almost faint with fear that I have put a mark somewhere on my flashlight.


----------



## jslappa

lisantica said:


> I just realized that I can't carry my Pinky flashlight to work tomorrow. I don't want to mess it up, is that wacky or what?
> 
> Lisa


 
You can beat the heck out of Cerakote, and it won't show a mark. Just stay away from metal-on-metal contact, and perhaps multiple drops on concrete and that pretty pink finish will remain pristeen.

If it will make you feel better, send me an EX10 host, and I'll have it Cerakoted pink for you so you have one for the "shelf" and one for the "self".


----------



## lisantica

I don't have a spare host right now, I may order one just for this! Thanks jslappa! I am going to order the one that has "SP", it has hidden SOS and strobe. I really like SOS. 
PM me your address and I'll order one and have it shipped to you. No hurry though, in case you're busy right now.

Lisa


----------



## Barbarian

What is the latest lineup of your favorites since you have acquired Mac's EDC and ARC mania's X6? Do they crack the great eight?


----------



## lisantica

Ohhh, this is going to be a difficult choice. I'm going to think on it during breakfast and come back with a photo of the new FAB group.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

The Necessary-Nine







Left to right:
bare LionCub by Mr. BULK
Mac's Custom SST-50 in alum.
JHanko D10 custom w/8 trits Titanium w/tribute driver
ARC mania X6 15w - awesome spotlight and thrower
Barbolight T-15 for when I go diving down to 600 feet (as if).
JiL EZNite 10w HID - love, love, love this light
Spy005 w/2 trits and a serial number of my birth year 
Ti Nautilus - my first customized, custom flashlight, the one that started it all
Gatlight Tuxedo


----------



## Barbarian

That is a sweet lineup Lisa. :twothumbs

I think you need to buy another light this weekend to crack the top ten.


----------



## lisantica

Hey you! I don't need any encouragement!


----------



## RAGE CAGE

lol....waiting for the blactical tacticals to disappear from the lineup- with the exception of the Jil Lite...seen this pattern before somewhere....like watching a dad gum soap opera.....only it's enjoyable!:thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

Rage,
You think that the ARC mania X6 15w and Barbolight T-15 may be on the hit list at some point? Say it ain't so.

Lisa


----------



## RichS

Lisa - you have excellent taste in lights and an unbelievable collection...

I just received my first McGizmo - a Haiku XP-G. This is by far the highest caliber light I have ever owned - just amazing. I showed it to another one of my flashaholic friends, and he gave it a "50" out of 10... it just oozes quality.

I saw you got a sundrop, but I didn't see it in any of your collection pics. Have you considered the Haiku? A light of this caliber really belongs in your collection - I have no doubt it would not only make the top 10, but probably the top 5..

-Rich


----------



## lisantica

I do think the Sundrop should have been in the picture I just posted.
I've never tried a Haiku yet. I likely won't try one anytime soon as I'm trying to save up for a Tri-V. Every time I get a little bundle in my paypal account, someone lists something cool, unique or just plain ole desirable.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

I've been trying to figure out if I have cool tints or warm tints to some of my flashlights. So what I did was put the flashlights on low beam and set them on a piece of white copy paper. Here is the result:


----------



## HKJ

lisantica said:


> I've been trying to figure out if I have cool tints or warm tints to some of my flashlights. So what I did was put the flashlights on low beam and set them on a piece of white copy paper. Here is the result:



Look like you have green tint on many of them. 
Try locking the white balance to daylights on you camera, this is usual better for comparing tint.


----------



## lisantica

Here's another attempt with the white balanced locked:






Lights are:
Pocket Rocket - by download
Muyshondt Aeon
Lummi Raw
Lummi Raw
Ti Nautilus
McGizmo Sapphire
Muyshondt Mako - warm tint
Lummi Wee
ThruNite
On the top photo I also had the little FireFli, but not the second shot.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

lisantica said:


> Rage,
> You think that the ARC mania X6 15w and Barbolight T-15 may be on the hit list at some point? Say it ain't so.
> 
> Lisa


 
As soon as the right BLING BLING catches your eye...they will be out. I do see the Jil hanging in there- maybe it will go the distance- the Humble Hundred.


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> I do see the Jil hanging in there.



Yes, the JiL is amazing. I really do love it and it's not even a custom flashlight, which I tend to like.
As for the Barbolight and the ARC mania X6 15W, I really do at this point think they will stay. Something would sure have to be eye-candy, blingy goodness for me to sell those two. They're not rare, but I did get them for a discount since I purchased them used.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

These are the following lights I am considering selling, someone talk me out of it!

Lummi RAW w/green trit 
Muyshondt Aeon
Jetbeam C-LE version 2 Civil 
Photonfanatic Blocky Boy 
NiteCore D10 Q5 Original 
Lummi Wee w/blue trits 
DereeLight C2H EDC 
ThruNite TiKey 
Surefire L2 Digital Lumamax
Nuwai 5W Lux V 
Peak	Baltic AAA body, no head.
PocketRocket -SST-50 w/18650 from 5th run. I have a 6th run on order.


----------



## Purpleorchid

Don't sell the Wee! They're so cute! I love small things (super tiny flowers, tiny flashlights, tiny gadgets, etc).

I've seen the threads where it could takes months/year+ to receive a new one, so you might as well hold on to the one you have! Because you might want one again in the future!  I know if I had a Wee, I'd keep it.


----------



## RichS

lisantica said:


> These are the following lights I am considering selling, someone talk me out of it!
> 
> Muyshondt Aeon
> PocketRocket -SST-50 w/18650 from 5th run. I have a 6th run on order.


 
Selling the Aeon?? The best EDC of all time?? (IMO..) Just curious - is it the greenish tint? Everything else about it seems to be just about perfect. Mine is off to Milky being modded with an XP-G R2 4000K and XP-G specfic reflector. That crazy efficient driver is staying in place...

Also curious - why did you order another PocketRocket when you are considering selling the one you own? I also ordered one from his 6th run so I'm curious to hear your answer.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

lisantica said:


> These are the following lights I am considering selling, someone talk me out of it!
> 
> Lummi RAW w/green trit
> Muyshondt Aeon
> Jetbeam C-LE version 2 Civil
> Photonfanatic Blocky Boy
> NiteCore D10 Q5 Original
> Lummi Wee w/blue trits
> DereeLight C2H EDC
> ThruNite TiKey
> Surefire L2 Digital Lumamax
> Nuwai 5W Lux V
> Peak Baltic AAA body, no head.
> PocketRocket -SST-50 w/18650 from 5th run. I have a 6th run on order.


 
Ok- don't sell- trade..........


----------



## lisantica

Purpleorchid said:


> Don't sell the Wee! I've seen the threads where it could takes months/year+ to receive a new one, so you might as well hold on to the one you have!


Good point!


----------



## lisantica

RichS said:


> Selling the Aeon?? The best EDC of all time?? (IMO..) Just curious - is it the greenish tint?
> Also curious - why did you order another PocketRocket when you are considering selling the one you own? I also ordered one from his 6th run so I'm curious to hear your answer.



No green tint, hmmm, might hold on to it.
As for the PocketRocket, here's what happened. I put myself on the pre-order list, then I read that it may be 9 more weeks, so I bought one at the marketplace when it came up for sale as I was just too curious as to what it looked like.


----------



## lisantica

I haven't posted in a while. Been admiring the flashlights that I've collected thus far.
Of all the ones I have, this one remains the best looking business end in my opinion.
Anyone care to guess?


----------



## DM51

Very nice photo - mine looks just as good. I'll leave the guessing to others, who don't have one...


----------



## nfetterly

Sundrop?


----------



## lisantica

nfetterly said:


> Sundrop?


 Correct!


----------



## csshih

OMG Lisa.... that T-15 used to be mine!! 
It was such a pain to part with.. but I needed a datalogging luxmeter


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> OMG Lisa.... that T-15 used to be mine!!


You are correct, and I love that light! Have yet to submerse it in water though.


----------



## csshih

I believe it's seen at least a pool 

did you know that clip is TI?


----------



## sjmack

I have been following this thread since you started, and all I have to say is you have one of the most impressive collections I have ever seen.

I think my favorite in the bunch is the JHanko D10. The tritium / Ti combo is too much for me to handle :naughty:

That reminds me, I need to get a light with some trit slots to fill...


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> I believe it's seen at least a pool
> 
> did you know that clip is TI?


I did not know that, so I love it even more now!


----------



## lisantica

sjmack said:


> I have been following this thread since you started, and all I have to say is you have one of the most impressive collections I have ever seen.


Thank you for following my journey, I had no idea that this ride would be so fun and so expensive!

Lisa


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

lisantica said:


> I haven't posted in a while. Been admiring the flashlights that I've collected thus far.
> Of all the ones I have, this one remains the best looking business end in my opinion.
> Anyone care to guess?


 
Sundrop?

It's been fun watching you on your aquisition tear enjoying your new toys & hobby.

You've really picked your lights well.


----------



## lisantica

Chauncey Gardner said:


> Sundrop?
> You've really picked your lights well.



Yes indeed a McGizmo Sundrop. I've picked some great lights and some really nice lights and what I've found is that I hardly meet a light I don't like.


----------



## lisantica

Update, I've been slowing down on the buying. That initial purchasing frenzy was fun in that it let me see a lot of variety of flashlights.
My latest binge has been on Surefire A2s. If two is one and one is none, what's three?
I have an A2 with red LEDs, an A2 with Nichia LEDs and an A2 with an Aviatrix (awesome!). I have a spare circuit board with UV LEDs, too scared to use it. Haven't bought the protective eye wear yet.
I think my favorites that get the most shelf time are the:

Ti Nautilus
JHanko D10
Spy 005
JiL 10W HID

I really dig those 4.


----------



## csshih

I think there might be another light you should add to the list:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=225118

:nana:


----------



## lisantica

:sick2::thinking:
I'm most likely going to have to order that!


----------



## gollum

ahem... new Jil Lite Deacon ...mmmmm

JILLITE DEACON SSC P7 D-rank / 800 - 900lm: LEVIATHAN ground version

better put it on the list too


----------



## PapaLumen

Haha, just read through pretty much this whole thread today. You are like a kid at christmas eating too much chocolate 

You really should slow down or you will have nothing to look forward to.

So, with that advice out of the way, what have you bought this week :laughing:


----------



## lisantica

PapaLumen said:


> Haha, just read through pretty much this whole thread today. You are like a kid at christmas eating too much chocolate
> You really should slow down or you will have nothing to look forward to.
> So, with that advice out of the way, what have you bought this week :laughing:


All true! As for what did I buy this week? I keep buying Surefires, what is it with that?


----------



## Henk_Lu

lisantica said:


> :sick2::thinking:
> I'm most likely going to have to order that!



Steve's creations are top notch for the price he asks for them. This is the first one (I'll get at least) which doesn't have a stock light engine, but one he manufactured himself. A neutral white XP-G as a bonus, a must-have! 

Stay tuned, there's an 18650 tactical titanium light to come, there were already pictures of a prototype in a thread here among the collections, the light should come in a modified version in a few weeks, hard-driven XP-G. The price will surely be highly attractive again... 

As for the Surefires, I can tell you, why you keep buying them : They are just great lights! Each of mine has surprised my upon receiving. Even if I knew my "old" E2DL would pump out more than 120 Lumen, my mouth stayed open for a moment looking at the huge bright hotspot produced by the TIR optic. Same for the E1B, not only the beam, but also the design, smooth... My first light (after a LedLenser V2 Triplex 2002/3 which doesn't count) was a U2 (Luxeon V), very rugged, great UI, optimal beam. Together with the U2, I got an L4 (also Luxeon V) for my wife, I was blown away by the wall of light produced that small torch and had to get one myself.

Now I'm thinking about a Saint Minimus, but there's no budget for the moment. I just discovered the dropins, Surefire has some great hosts and Oveready bores them out so that they accept an 18650. Take a 6P, C2, Z2 with McClicky and nice bezels and add some dropins from Nailbender, like SST50/4500K, MCE neutral white and SST90/300oK high CRI (regulated 2,8A drivers with OP reflectors). That should be some unconventional Surefires! :naughty:


----------



## csshih

SHHHH, Henk, the plan is to make her  slowly! That makes the shock less extreme :naughty:


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> SHHHH, Henk, the plan is to make her  slowly! That makes the shock less extreme :naughty:



I'm pretty sure the secret is out that this hobby makes one  period. Oh well, it's only money :twothumbs some habits cost you your health. Look at that, flashaholism at its finest, all that justification :wave:

Lisa


----------



## Barbarian

Hell, Lisa has bought and sold more lights in the first 4 months of her addiction than any of us could dream of doing. She's an inspiration. Pwatcher is also a strong candidate for rookie of the year.

Hats off Lisa. Keep going strong and don't forget to buy the Volere tonight.


----------



## lisantica

Barbarian said:


> Keep going strong and don't forget to buy the Volere tonight.



I'll likely get that Volere tonight unless some must have Surefire catches my eye first.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

Sometimes I think about selling all of my flashlights and starting over, just for the fun of it. But then I come to my senses 
Many actually are replaceable, but the customs and modified ones would be hard to chase down again.

Lisa


----------



## RAGE CAGE

ummmm....wouldn't you have to stop purchasing at one point to be able to start over again....:thinking:...I doubt if that has actually happened with you yet as much as you are on CPF marketplace......oo:
you are the poster child for flashaholism......:thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

RAGE CAGE said:


> ummmm....wouldn't you have to stop purchasing at one point to be able to start over again....:thinking:...


 I haven't thought this completely through. :devil:
I better get back to the marketplace, don't want to tarnish my poster child reputation


----------



## lisantica

I *FINALLY* bought my dream flashlight last night. Not only is it Violet, it's multi-mode, and it's a blaster, heck it's everything I like in a flashlight, to me it's the bees knees! 

Here's the flashlight I didn't know would ever exist, but am sure glad it does! This is the photo from the sales ad. Hope Mac doesn't mind.


----------



## ninemm

Congrats Lisa. I agree with you. I don't think I would ever sell it either. It's definitely dreamy.


----------



## jslappa

That is *rediculous *Lisa! I didn't see that sales thread....Is that anodizing? Also, SST-50? How many modes? Coupled with the clip, that is one great looker! 

Also, good score on your 2 new JIL lights. I'll be looking forward to the updated family photo!


----------



## lisantica

I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the ad! 
Here's the link:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/275540

Lisa


----------



## ninemm

lisantica said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the ad!
> Here's the link:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/275540
> 
> Lisa



I know!! I couldn't either! Only I was about two hours too late.  :mecry: I contacted Mac to see if he'd do more anodizing. *crosses fingers*


----------



## jslappa

lisantica said:


> I really love purple, but pink will do for sure! It's just that I have so many black and dark grey flashlights that it's nice to see a fresh-lively color!....


 


Barbarian said:


> Mac's EDC SST-50 will make your magnificent seven once you receive it.


 
*INDEED!*


----------



## lisantica

jslappa said:


> *INDEED!*


Good find! I remember feeling the same way about my Pink EX10 when I saw the ad, it was love at first sight! At the moment it's my EDC, but *Violet* might just push her out of the purse!

Lisa


----------



## jslappa

lisantica said:


> Good find! I remember feeling the same way about my Pink EX10 when I saw the ad, it was love at first sight! At the moment it's my EDC, but *Violet* might just push her out of the purse!
> 
> Lisa


 
That Pink Cerakote EX10 will take the abuse well inside your purse, but that Mac's Custom is only type II Anodizing. You'll have to be much more delicate with it than your other lights with type III "Hard" anodizing. You will scratch that purple the first time you throw it in your purse. I think you'll have to actually carry it in a way that doesn't allow it to come into contack with any metals or hard plastics. I know you want to carry it, so I won't even suggest setting it on the shelf.


----------



## lisantica

jslappa said:


> You will scratch that purple the first time you throw it in your purse.



Say it ain't so!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess I'll find out, but I really didn't want to make her a shelf queen.


----------



## jslappa

You'd better treat it like a new boyfriend.....real gentle-like:naughty:


----------



## lisantica

jslappa said:


> You'd better treat it like a new boyfriend.....real gentle-like:naughty:



Will do, but I'll draw the line if it demands fine Cuban cigars and Aged Single Malt Scotch!


----------



## jslappa

But soft, what light through yonder window breaks? It is the East, and Juliet is the sun...

Ahh forget it, we were better off as friends.....


----------



## lisantica

Ahhhhh some JHanko goodness! Love that green tritted tail!


----------



## Jack Reacher

I'll possibly get a sound kicking in my eneloops for even saying this, but here goes... :devil:

This little baby is a very good example of what delineates a "flashaholic" from an LED flashlight owner (like yours truly).

In my humble (and admittedly _very_ limited) experience thus far, this light, with its gaudy, purple colouring and its bolted-on clip looks for all the world like one of those el-cheapo K-Mart $10 throw-aways... (with apologies to Mac of course!)

And I *do* understand the design processes, timing, planning and engineering skill that's gone into this light.

So... is it possible to appreciate the design and craftsmanship of something without falling in love — and even own multiple units of something like flashlights — without being an actual "flashaholic"? _I'm just taking the coward's easy way out here by hedging my bets should I decide to buy further flashlights hehe._

Anyway — nice buy Lisa; I'm glad you like this baby. 

— Jack.


----------



## lisantica

Jack Reacher said:


> _...should I decide to buy further flashlights hehe._
> 
> Anyway — nice buy Lisa; I'm glad you like this baby.
> 
> — Jack.



You should DEFINITELY decide to buy further flashlights! "It's fun!", said the flashaholic.

Yes, I do love this baby. What's not to love? It's purple, it blasts and it has some smooth craftsmanship that almost has to be held to truly appreciate.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

Sold 7 flashlights this weekend. At least I'm not selling 7 and buying 9, those days are hopefully behind me.

I've given away 8 flashlights. Guess I want to spread the flashaholic bug. 

I'm going through a warm tint stage right now. When I started out a few months back, I wanted the whitest and brightest. 

I still have a fondness for Surefires. L1 and A2 are the models I like at the moment.


----------



## Barbarian

How about an updated top ten list (keepers) in order of preference.


----------



## ninemm

Hey Lisa! :wave: 

I'm going through a warm tint phase too. My fave at the moment is my SF M4. Designated dog walking light.  

I agree with Barbarian, an updated top ten list please!


----------



## lisantica

Barbarian said:


> How about an updated top ten list (keepers) in order of preference.



Oh, that's gonna hurt.
Here they are in order of keeping preference.

1. Mac's EDC SST-50 Violet
2. JHanko D10 w/16 trits :thumbsup:
3. Arc mania Mega Micro P7 
4. Spy 005
5. JiL Lite EZNite 10W HID
6. Muyshondt Ti Nautilus
7. Arc mania X6
8. Arc LS Custom 3 LED warm
9. McGizmo LuxIII PD alum. slate
10. NeoFab Legion II Premium

I know some of my flashlights are feeling really jolted right now, but you said top 10.


----------



## Barbarian

What a list! 

I have some of them, but #3 and #8 are the ones that make me jealous.


----------



## ninemm

I agree great list. I know I still have much to learn when I can only picture what half of the lights look like though. :laughing:


----------



## lisantica

Barbarian said:


> What a list!
> 
> I have some of them, but #3 and #8 are the ones that make me jealous.



Here's #8 for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Barbarian

Lisa might be kind enough to take a group picture for us.


----------



## Barbarian

Yeah, you beat me to the punch that day for #8.


----------



## lisantica

Barbarian said:


> Yeah, you beat me to the punch that day for #8.



Was most happy to save you some scratch that day! :devil:  :devil:

Here's the top 10


----------



## lisantica

There's only 9 in the photo, what's missing?


----------



## Barbarian

Thanks. That is a great photo.

The X6 is too big to fit in the frame! That purple SST-50 EDC definitely adds some color to the group.


----------



## Barbarian

lisantica said:


> There's only 9 in the photo, what's missing?


#8 :nana:


----------



## ninemm

Darn beat me to it! lol Definitely loving the slate PD with the orange lanyard  It's on my definite buy list.


----------



## lisantica

No, it's Neofab, she was out in the alley smoking with all the other lights that felt they'd been given the shaft.
New photo coming in a second.


----------



## lisantica

Rounded her up, here's the top 10 and I call myself a math teacher


----------



## sterr11

Nice collection !


----------



## Barbarian

The Arc LS looks black in your emitter shot.


----------



## lisantica

Here's some shots taken in a whitebox, they show the color better.


----------



## Barbarian

Tremendous collection, especially after only 4 months!


----------



## lisantica

I'm wanting to test batteries and tail readings. Will this meter work well for that task?
Any pointers will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HKJ

lisantica said:


> I'm wanting to test batteries and tail readings. Will this meter work well for that task?
> Any pointers will be greatly appreciated.



Any digital voltmeter can be used to check batteries with and it will probably also be useful for tailcap current measurement.

I wrote about using a multimeter here.


----------



## lisantica

HKJ said:


> I wrote about using a multimeter here.



Exactly the information I was looking for, thank you! lovecpf


----------



## jslappa

It appears as though your JHanko's fraternal twin is now reunited with it's sibling. Congrats Lisa. Have you considered picking up a JHanko EX10 too?


----------



## lisantica

jslappa said:


> It appears as though your JHanko's fraternal twin is now reunited with it's sibling. Congrats Lisa. Have you considered picking up a JHanko EX10 too?



You bet I've considered it. I hope to own one some day.


----------



## lolipopo

congratulations!today is the birthday of my green laser collection day!


----------



## lisantica

I am beginning to think that 2005-2008 were some exciting years in flashlight offerings.
I tend to buy a lot of lights from that time period.

Except for that Tri-V, that's a current offering that has me drooling.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

lisantica said:


> Rounded her up, here's the top 10 and I call myself a math teacher


 

Those who can do. Those who can't teach.





Just kidding Lisa, I know you must have a strong work ethic, cuz if I owned your lights, I would just stay home all day, and play with them.

Thanks for sharing! 

Chance


----------



## csshih

I just re-read the entire thread for inspiration.

hehe.

too bad you're far away from the bay area (I think), if not, please attend the gtg in san jose  (check sig)


----------



## lisantica

San Jose is a bit of a drive. I'll keep it in mind though.

Here's a shot of "the girls". I only call them that because they're my most lively colored flashlights.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

looks like neopolitan ice cream......would love to have a bright orange cerekote done.


----------



## lisantica

I'm just about ready to build my first flashlight. I have the host (a Sgt. Burkette), it's being Cerakoted and when it returns I have some emitters coming and I have the parts with the Burkette kit to house the emitter on.
Now all I need to get is some wire, a soldering gun and possibly epoxy of some sort.
Anyone know of a link that has some step-by-step instructions?

Lisa


----------



## csshih

I use a hakko n454 soldering iron for my poking around, don't think you want a soldering gun for that. :wave:


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> I use a hakko n454 soldering iron for my poking around, don't think you want a soldering gun for that. :wave:



 
You're right, an iron, not a gun. At least I didn't say an arc welder! :naughty:


----------



## paulr

You might want to visit a hacker space where they can probably teach you something about electronics and soldering. Maybe one of these is near you:

http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_Hacker_Spaces


----------



## lisantica

Thank you, I'll check that link!


----------



## OscarTheDog

Hey Lisa,

I don't know if your a knife Collector here is a spyderco manix 2 with pink G-10 handles. 


http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=744386


OTD


----------



## lisantica

Thanks for the link OTD. However, I'm trying to avoid going down that slippery-slope  I spend enough as it is on flashlights


----------



## ninemm

I started with knives and got my first whiff of CPF because a Gloring X2 and Inova were included in a package deal. Since then: knives - 0, lights - at least a dozen.  

Shot of the girls looks really good Lisa!! What's the orange light in the picture?


----------



## lisantica

ninemm said:


> What's the orange light in the picture?



It's an aluminum prototype from this run of customs:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/254329


----------



## lisantica

I have an Olight SR90 Intimidator coming and I'm very excited about it!


----------



## ninemm

I was just looking at some comparo/reviews of that light. Looks like it should be a monster. I'd be excited too! :twothumbs


----------



## lisantica

I think it weighs about 3 pounds, but to me that doesn't seem too bad. I've lugged around 6 pound camera lenses when shooting sideline football, so this will be half that weight.

Guess I'll have to try it to really say if I'll like it, can't wait!


----------



## recDNA

lisantica said:


> I think it weighs about 3 pounds, but to me that doesn't seem too bad. I've lugged around 6 pound camera lenses when shooting sideline football, so this will be half that weight.
> 
> Guess I'll have to try it to really say if I'll like it, can't wait!



I cannot believe the collection you've amassed in 5 months!

Tell us about that new Milky you ordered when it comes. I had my eye on that one. Milky's mods are so eclectic that I cannot focus on one i'd want even IF I could get it!


----------



## ninemm

recDNA said:


> I cannot believe the collection you've amassed in 5 months!
> 
> Tell us about that new Milky you ordered when it comes. I had my eye on that one. Milky's mods are so eclectic that I cannot focus on one i'd want even IF I could get it!



Wait....which new Milky?


----------



## *Dusty*

Nicely done, something I can only aspire to when I have finances available. Family comes first though :twothumbs


----------



## recDNA

ninemm said:


> Wait....which new Milky?



The P7 Lisa bought.


----------



## ninemm

recDNA said:


> The P7 Lisa bought.



Oh yah. That little P7 looked really cool! Forgot about it. I'd like to see some beam shots when you have time Lisa!


----------



## lisantica

I'll be on summer vacation in a couple of days and then I'll try my hand at some beam shots. I haven't put the milky-modded P7 through any tests yet, too busy with end of the school year activities.
Will update soon!

Lisa


----------



## ninemm

lisantica said:


> I'll be on summer vacation in a couple of days and then I'll try my hand at some beam shots. I haven't put the milky-modded P7 through any tests yet, too busy with end of the school year activities.
> Will update soon!
> 
> Lisa



Sounds great. Thanks Lisa!


----------



## recDNA

lisantica said:


> I'm just about ready to build my first flashlight. I have the host (a Sgt. Burkette), it's being Cerakoted and when it returns I have some emitters coming and I have the parts with the Burkette kit to house the emitter on.
> Now all I need to get is some wire, a soldering gun and possibly epoxy of some sort.
> Anyone know of a link that has some step-by-step instructions?
> 
> Lisa


 
Building your own now? I remember when I couldn't get you to take the bezel off of your Javelin or modify it's clicky! Oh wait ... that was only 2 months ago!


----------



## lisantica

recDNA said:


> Building your own now? I remember when I couldn't get you to take the bezel off of your Javelin or modify it's clicky! Oh wait ... that was only 2 months ago!


:naughty: That is so true! :devil:
How time flies when you're having flashlights


----------



## lisantica

I am now entering the "warm tint" stage of this collection. Just love 'em. Not sure how long this stage lasts, time will tell.

At the moment my favorite emitters are P7 and SST-50, but I have some older Luxeon (LuxIII), I think it is, that I'm quite fond of. Seems I like SSC P4s too.

My Olight SR90 hasn't arrived yet, should be this week. It's not going to be a warm tint, but I bet it will be warm, can't wait! :twothumbs


----------



## peterkin101

I've not set any records here by miles but my interest in torches came when I purchased a Maglite Solitaire back in 1990. I was amazed that such a tiny torch could have such a relativly powerful beam. 

This was followed by a 2 x AA Mini Maglite later that year, I remember walking back about a mile from Church to home and couldn't get over the fact it was brighter than my dad's old 3D Cell Ever Ready torch.

A 2D Maglite followed and then a 6D ( with a standard then a MagNum Star bulb) followed.

I finally ended up with a Maglite MagCharger back in1992-which still appeals even today (sold and repalced by a brand new V3 for £10 more).

I then bought a 3 AA Maglite LED which I gave to my partners granddaughter and finally acquired a non-Maglite torch in the form of an LED Lenser P14.

Nowdays, I'm limited to 3 torches, a Maglite 6D c/w the latest version MagNum Star bulb, a v3 MagCharger and my LED Lenser P14.

If I could do , I would have every model by these two great manufacturers.

Maybe I will one day...


----------



## lisantica

Presenting Two-tone


----------



## Barbarian

Warm tints. :thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

lisantica said:


>



I'm trying to think of what my newest top 10 would be, and it's pretty much still these at the moment. I have a couple of lights coming, then I'll have to rethink.


----------



## Roger Sully

Updates....:shrug:


----------



## ninemm

HSG said:


> Updates....:shrug:



Yes! It is a slow night and we don't have the MP. Updates pleaseeee.


----------



## lisantica

Here's a group shot of some of my favs.
Couldn't find Mac's Violet EDC. Hope I didn't sell it when I was on my last spending spree!


----------



## ninemm

So many Mcgizmos. You should really let one come stay with me for awhile. Who knows, it might like being an east coast light? :devil: :devil:


----------



## lisantica

ninemm said:


> So many Mcgizmos. You should really let one come stay with me for awhile. Who knows, it might like being an east coast light? :devil: :devil:



I think I bought them all from the East coast! lovecpf


----------



## Vortus

What is the big light on the left? NEOFAB something... cant tell. Like the collection, but that one is impressive.


----------



## ken312hd

Lisa, it looks like your off to a great start. I also am looking for my first quality light, possibly a Quark turbo.


----------



## lisantica

Vortus said:


> What is the big light on the left? NEOFAB something... cant tell. Like the collection, but that one is impressive.


Yes, it's a Neofab Legion II Premium. The original sales thread was here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=191371



ken312hd said:


> Lisa, it looks like your off to a great start. I also am looking for my first quality light, possibly a Quark turbo.


I have a couple of Quarks in my collection and one rides on my work keys. Have fun shopping!


----------



## lisantica

McGizmo bug bit me 





It was bound to happen. I call this team my wild side


----------



## ninemm

Oh man. You're a bad influence Lisa! Loving that BB Haiku...who am I kidding I love them all!!


----------



## Jaq

Lisa,

Did you have the anno done on the Custom Mac sst-50 or did you purchase it completed? Who did the Anno?

What is your favorite single light, if you only could keep one?

Jaq


----------



## ninemm

Jaq said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Did you have the anno done on the Custom Mac sst-50 or did you purchase it completed? Who did the Anno?
> 
> What is your favorite single light, if you only could keep one?
> 
> Jaq




Mac did the anno as far as I know. Or at least had the anno done prior to selling the light.


----------



## Jaq

Thanks,
Do you know if Mac will anno on a used SST-50's?

Congratulation on your 1000 post.


Jaq


----------



## ninemm

Jaq said:


> Thanks,
> Do you know if Mac will anno on a used SST-50's?
> 
> Congratulation on your 1000 post.
> 
> 
> Jaq



I don't know. Doesn't hurt to ask him. 

Holy crow...Lisa your thread got my thousandth post! :laughing: Thanks for pointing that out Jaq.


----------



## csshih

grats Steve on 1k!


----------



## lisantica

ninemm said:


> Mac did the anno as far as I know. Or at least had the anno done prior to selling the light.



Jaq, Steve's right Mac did have the anno done. I think he was testing out a few options on anno and I was lucky to get to buy this Violet wonder!

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I was away the past two days with just a cellphone for internet and the screen is just too tiny to do any serious browsing/replying.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

I'm now tinkering in some Mules. The mule bug biteth!
I just need a window for my Mirage_Man Ti Head and I'd be set!





Left - P7 emitter on a TranquillityBase AA Ti Host with a Surefire clicky (really want a Ti tail).
Middle - McGizmo Mule with P7 emitter and glow ring, EN plated, love it!!!!!
Right - Mirage_Man Ti Mule head with unsure emitter on unsure body, running with a CR2, no window yet.





I thought about the TB body with the MM head. But this threesome is working for now.


----------



## ninemm

Yay mules! I can't wait for my XPG Mule LE to be done so it can go in my Oilslick Mule host! Those aluminum mules McGizmo made are such a great size aren't they?


----------



## donn_

Those aren't Mules!

_*This*_ is a Mule:






8x K2 emitters in an ElectroLumens K2 Stunner, sans reflectors. Lights up my entire garden.


----------



## lisantica

donn_ said:


> Those aren't Mules!
> 
> _*This*_ is a Mule:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8x K2 emitters in an ElectroLumens K2 Stunner, sans reflectors. Lights up my entire garden.




WOW! :bow:


----------



## lisantica

Three of my favs:


----------



## lisantica

And one for fun. These little shirts are for lipstick/chapstick:







Fits a little T1A sized flashlight pretty well. It has neoprene on the underside.


----------



## taewoopa

donn_ said:


> Those aren't Mules!
> 
> _*This*_ is a Mule:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8x K2 emitters in an ElectroLumens K2 Stunner, sans reflectors. Lights up my entire garden.



Wow..:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## taewoopa

lisantica said:


> Three of my favs:



Nice Jeff's Trio , right? :thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

taewoopa said:


> Nice Jeff's Trio , right? :thumbsup:



Yes, all three JHanko creations :twothumbs


----------



## Roger Sully

Jealous is not the word.....oo:


----------



## lisantica

I was cleaning up my office space yesterday, putting all my shelf queens back into the pelican case and thought I needed to keep something out to use, you know, to have handy.
These are the two I selected:









I use the Mule w/P7 emitter for all the flood work, spotting stuff in and around me to brighten everything and I use the Makai as my super thrower. I grab the Makai if I'm heading outside for something, or white wall hunting since I love the beam/tint and throw.

Then I thought, I hope I don't really only need two lights afterall :thinking:
Then I came to my senses and took a peek at the marketplace. :twothumbs


----------



## donn_

Good thinking. You can't stop buying and selling until you've tried them all at least once, tried several a second time, tried a few a third time, and, if you're like AWTYD, tried some four or five times. :devil:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Hi, this is my first post on CPF. :wave: I recently stumbled onto this site and I read this thread. 

I'm impressed with your collection :bow: and also by how quickly you assembled it!


----------



## Illumigirl

Wow!  I actually started not too long ago myself. Pretty easy to start- there are so many different varieties. I began buying for "functional" purposes... starts with a keychain, then snowballs into so much more! My girl friends don't quite understand why I have more than one flashlight, of all things. However, they are practical for emergencies- and I LOVE the big bulky ones for self defense. 

Learning as I go along, but it seems like the more I spend, the more impressed I am.  Shop around, it feels better when you get a good deal.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hiro Protagonist and Illumigirl, welcome to CPF! 

Chance


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks! I recently lost my birthday present for myself - an arc AAA... I've spent way too much time here reading a lot of the threads and trying to figure out what to replace it with. 

Of course I'm spending too much time in the Custom forums and drooling over the beautiful lights. Maybe some day I'll have some custom ti goodness ....


----------



## lisantica

It's been about 7 months since I started my collection and according to my database I've tried over 100 flashlights,  shocking but true.

I love production flashlights and custom flashlights, but there is one flashlight I adore above all others. The flashlight that I love *MOST* is the McGizmo LuxIII PD HA aluminum, I love the slate one too, but I love the natural finish best. I even remember when the ad was posted, I put an  in the ad and I hadn't even checked the price yet. I recall scrolling up the ad hoping that I didn't just impulsively claim a $500 flashlight. Whew, LEDCarry had it priced within my budget at that time. Thanks Jeff!

I do love me some Jetbeam, Fenix and warm Quarks, but that custom light by McGizmo is the bees knees to me. That may change as time goes by, but for now that is the one I would have to say is my top pick. :twothumbs


----------



## ninemm

And the masses cry, "Pics pics pics pics!" :laughing: Glad to hear you are liking the PD Lisa! The one you picked up is a beauty for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

Here's a photo of my pride and joy. In Titanium though, it's my JHanko's that top my favorite list at the moment.


----------



## bltkmt

lisantica said:


> I was amazed at how small the Spy005 is, look at it next to the Ti Nautilus.


 
That TI Nautilus with the trits is fantastic...who modded those? WANT!!!


----------



## lisantica

bltkmt said:


> That TI Nautilus with the trits is fantastic...who modded those? WANT!!!



That was my *very* first custom piece. It was the brain child of username Brighterisbetter. He had the Ti Nautilus customized by PhotonFanatic. I believe he did the dimples and the alternating blue/green trits around it (which is my avatar). I obviously love this light, a one of a kind at the moment.

Just found the link that explains the mod:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238671

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

At this stage of my collection, the McLux III is my favorite flashlight. This past week I added one more so I now have a total of 3. One in slate finish, one in HA Natural finish and this new one in black chrome:


----------



## lisantica

These are some of my favorites, although I like a LOT of flashlights.


----------



## wolfy

WOW, that is a great collection you have built up in a short time oo:.

And I thought I had gotten carried away (maybe I still have).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

lisantica said:


> This new one in black chrome:



OK, That's the most beautiful light I've ever seen!





Thanks for sharing Lisa. 

Chance


----------



## RAGE CAGE

lisantica said:


> Here's a photo of my pride and joy. In Titanium though, it's my JHanko's that top my favorite list at the moment.


 

That is perhaps the best looking light I think I have ever seen....oo:


----------



## lisantica

wolfy said:


> WOW, that is a great collection you have built up in a short time oo:.



Thank you, I put in a lot of time and effort trying to collect some beauties.



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OK, That's the most beautiful light I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing Lisa.
> Chance



It is the most awesome coating I have ever seen! The photo doesn't even do it justice.



RAGE CAGE said:


> That is perhaps the best looking light I think I have ever seen....oo:



I adore this light too, thanks for looking! :twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

lisantica said:


> It is the most awesome coating I have ever seen! The photo doesn't even do it justice.






Well if photos can't do it justice........perhaps a pass-around is in order.........



I'm first! 

Chance


----------



## lisantica

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Well if photos can't do it justice........perhaps a pass-around is in order.........
> 
> 
> 
> I'm first!
> Chance



I'll take a better photo


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

lisantica said:


> I'll take a better photo


 

Comedic Genius!


----------



## Vesper

lisantica said:


> Any recommendations for a 1st flashlight?



Holy Cow! 25 pages later. :shrug:


----------



## vx000

I think her exact words were, "I'll try not to go overboard" - great to have company while you're swimming back to shore. 


Vesper said:


> Holy Cow! 25 pages later. :shrug:


----------



## lisantica

I'm still swimming! :twothumbs

Some of my Ti lights. 






I really need a Ti tail for the TB & Mirage_Man combo mule on the left.





My newest addition. McGizmo head with TB 123 twisty body.


----------



## taewoopa

Wow.. Big sister !
You've got a Ti Iris there !! Congrats..
And, other TB, MM are awesome...

I think Scott have a stock of Ti tail very soon enough.


----------



## lisantica

Thank you for looking at my lights Little Brother :wave:
I hope to buy a Titanium tail soon.


----------



## RIDE

Very, VERY, nice Lisa! 

RIDE


----------



## vx000

Sadly, I think, your last round of photos was swept out to sea, but was wondering who did the tail for the little guy who was lying in front in the lost photos / third from the right in the photo below?


----------



## lisantica

I can't remember which photo I had in here, so I'll post a couple.









The little light in the front is a titanium McLuxTwisty CR2 machined by Don himself.
You can read about it in his auction thread, it's item #11:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/237532


----------



## vx000

Most excellent -- thanks for the thread reference! I hadn't seen that one before. :thumbsup:


lisantica said:


> The little light in the front is a titanium McLuxTwisty CR2 machined by Don himself.
> You can read about it in his auction thread, it's item #11:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/237532


----------



## wyager

LOL, I just looked at the first page of this thread... and then the last...
 I have a feeling that I'm a lot more resistant to addiction than you guys :nana: I probably also have less extra cash.... lovecpf


----------



## lisantica

wyager said:


> LOL, I just looked at the first page of this thread... and then the last...
> I have a feeling that I'm a lot more resistant to addiction than you guys :nana: I probably also have less extra cash.... lovecpf



Guilty of not being able to resist certain flashlights. But I'm with you now, I probably have less extra cash.

Lisa


----------



## [email protected]

lisantica said:


> Guilty of not being able to resist certain flashlights. But I'm with you now, I probably have less extra cash.




I don't probably... I know I have less cash, raising teenagers is an expensive proposition 


lovecpf


----------



## taewoopa

Hi, Big Sister.

Your collection has been upgraded this much !!

Very nice collection !!!!!!!


----------



## toby_pra

Hey Lisa!

If you want to sell your blakc chrome McLux PD-S please let me know...

(Or both PD's for a Cree XP-G Spy005...)


----------



## lisantica

taewoopa said:


> Hi, Big Sister.
> Your collection has been upgraded this much !!
> Very nice collection !!!!!!!



Thank you little brother :wave:



toby_pra said:


> Hey Lisa!
> If you want to sell your black chrome McLux PD-S please let me know...
> (Or both PD's for a Cree XP-G Spy005...)



Toby I will add your name to the list. But just so you know, I really do L:kiss:VE that black chrome McLux and I don't think I will part with it anytime soon.

Lisa


----------



## lisantica

My aluminum McGizmo's:


----------



## chaoss

Nice collection Lisa, you have come a long way very quickly.

I too really enjoy my McLux III PD-S .


----------



## lisantica

chaoss said:


> Nice collection Lisa, you have come a long way very quickly.
> I too really enjoy my McLux III PD-S .



Thank you, I've done a lot of reading here on CPF and have tried to assemble a nice cross reference of flashlights. And as with many hobbies there seems to be that elusive "one more" then I'm done.


----------



## lisantica

One of my favorites, my black chrome McLux III:


----------



## Barbarian

^
Love it!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ 
^ 
New desktop image. ~[;>) Thanks Lisa.


----------



## DM51

That's a McBuckyball!


----------



## Light11

Cool!


----------



## lisantica

Thank you all. 

I figure you know you're a flashaholic when you commission custom electronic artwork to be made of your favorite flashlight.


----------



## wyager

lisantica said:


> I figure you know you're a flashaholic when you commission custom electronic artwork to be made of your favorite flashlight.



Or you know you're a little insane.... 




:nana:


----------



## lisantica

wyager said:


> Or you know you're a little insane....
> :nana:



No doubt :naughty:


----------



## csshih

wyager said:


> Or you know you're a little insane.... :nana:


and the prescription is more lumens! :devil:


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> and the prescription is more lumens! :devil:


Yes!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wyager said:


> Or you know you're a little insane....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nana:



Insane......? It's imposable to make that diagnosis without knowing the price of the commissioned art. 

It might just be a call for



.

Just saying. 

Chance


----------



## lisantica

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Insane......? It's imposable to make that diagnosis without knowing the price of the commissioned art.
> It might just be a call for
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Just saying.
> Chance



Fortunately for me, a photographer created the artwork for me as a gesture of good will. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

lisantica said:


> Fortunately for me, a photographer created the artwork for me as a gesture of good will. :thumbsup:



Due to the fact that thee afore mentioned art work was a gift, thus no moneys being exchanged, we must come to the conclusion that Lisa's mental health should not have been question. 

However! We all know she is crazy for high-quality flashlights.



This cannot be disputed. 

Chance


----------



## lisantica

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Due to the fact that thee afore mentioned art work was a gift, thus no moneys being exchanged, we must come to the conclusion that Lisa's mental health should not have been question.
> However! We all know she is crazy for high-quality flashlights.
> 
> 
> 
> This cannot be disputed.
> Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Judge drops his gavel. Cheers arise form the galley. Lisa smiles and raises her hand to hush the adoring crowd..... She speaks in a strong and clear voice....



"Champagne and Fresh Batteries for My Men!"


----------



## lisantica

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The Judge drops his gavel. Cheers arise form the galley. Lisa smiles and raises her hand to hush the adoring crowd..... She speaks in a strong and clear voice....
> 
> 
> 
> "Champagne and Fresh Batteries for My Men!"


lovecpf
Thank you so much for the cheer up! :twothumbs:grouphug::lolsign::thanks:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My pleasure Lisa. Thanks for sharing your wonderful collection. 

Chance


----------



## lisantica

Here's something I had done to my Ti Cube. It was just too shiny for me so I asked Matt Cucchiara to do some of his awesome carving on it and make it a dull finish. I think the result is awesome! :candle:


----------



## nfetterly

Wow, love seeing Matt's work - Fantastic!!


----------



## ninemm

Say what??  How does one get in touch with/see more of Matt's work?


----------



## lisantica

nfetterly said:


> Wow, love seeing Matt's work - Fantastic!!


Thanks for looking!



ninemm said:


> Say what??  How does one get in touch with/see more of Matt's work?


Steve this is where I first saw Matt's work:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/223669


----------



## Barbarian

I see that Ti Cube I sold you is looking fantastic. Gotta love the puppy paws.


----------



## ninemm

Cool. Thanks Lisa!


----------



## lisantica

Barbarian said:


> I see that Ti Cube I sold you is looking fantastic. Gotta love the puppy paws.



Yep, I love that Ti Cube I bought from you even more now, so does my dog Maddie!


----------



## ninemm

Oh man! What a cutie. lovecpf


----------



## lisantica

ninemm said:


> Oh man! What a cutie. lovecpf



Thank you Steve! It was hard getting through her chewing stage, she ate my favorite Tilley hat, but luckily she never opted to chew on my flashlights


----------



## wyager

lisantica said:


> Thank you Steve! It was hard getting through her chewing stage, she ate my favorite Tilley hat, but luckily she never opted to chew on my flashlights



Lucky for her... somehow I doubt HA or Ti would be pleasant to chew on, LOL.


----------



## DM51

lisantica said:


> ... she ate my favorite Tilley hat


There's a story about an elephant that ate someone's Tilley hat, which was ... er ... "recovered" 2-3 days later and is supposedly still in use :sick2:. 

I don't suppose your hat survived...? :green:


----------



## lisantica

DM51 said:


> I don't suppose your hat survived...? :green:



Luckily it wasn't ingested, just shredded, whew!


----------



## lisantica

Still in my Ti Mule stage of my collection. Here's a McGizmo head/TB body combo I am trying out:


----------



## coloradogps

Nice combo!

:twothumbs


----------



## bonermaster

just read this whole thread...holy santa clause s%!t, nice collection there


----------



## lisantica

Right now I'm trying to justify keeping all these beauties.


----------



## Ishango

Wow, that's really beautiful to see. Nice work. I hope I am able to convince myself to spend some money on these beauties


----------



## taewoopa

Amaaaaaaaaaaaazingly coooooooooooool , BS.


----------



## taewoopa

*PhotonFanatic lights*


----------



## lisantica

Beautiful flashlights LB!


----------



## csshih

hm.. what knife is that in the ti cube pic? looks familiar.

and of course, awesome lights


----------



## taewoopa

lisantica said:


> Beautiful flashlights LB!



Allow me some more encouragement from you , BS


----------



## TITANER

taewoopa,thanks for your cool flashlights .All of them are so beautiful and many of them Conform to my taste


----------



## taewoopa

TITANER said:


> taewoopa,thanks for your cool flashlights .All of them are so beautiful and many of them Conform to my taste


 
Thanks for yoru compliment ,TITANER .:wave:
I like you like mines.


----------



## lisantica

The two flashlights that I would like to own, but not sure any owners will let them go are:

Kuku's LF2XT Titanium
Kuku's EX10 Custom Ti Fatty

Lisa


----------



## taewoopa

* Ku's 18650 Thrower !*


----------



## lisantica

taewoopa said:


> * Ku's 18650 Thrower !*


:wow::bow:


----------



## csshih

in an attempt to compete.. I present.. burgundy!! (winelight II with mcclicky installed )


----------



## TITANER

taewoopa said:


> * Ku's 18650 Thrower !*


 Cool,very fascinating metallic luster:thumbsup:.


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> in an attempt to compete.. I present.. burgundy!! (winelight II with mcclicky installed )



Nice Surefire collection :thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

csshih said:


> hm.. what knife is that in the ti cube pic? looks familiar.
> 
> and of course, awesome lights



I don't know who the knife belongs to, Matt just happened to take the photo of my flashlight and he had that knife in the background.


----------



## TITANER

lisantica said:


> Right now I'm trying to justify keeping all these beauties.


 Wow,so cool.


----------



## lisantica

Thank you.

Here's a photo of two items I have that are similar in texture/coating.


----------



## lisantica

Here are my 4 McGizmo Mules: 2nd one sporting a TB twisty CR123 body.





And yet I still want donn_'s Electrolumens Mule :candle:


----------



## lisantica

Here is a head shot of all but one Mule that I own, and yet I still want donn_'s Electrolumens mule.


----------



## TITANER

lisantica said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Here's a photo of two items I have that are similar in texture/coating.


 Wow,so charming.its luster is very very cool.:thumbsup: BTW,all of these lights look beautiful,great collection.


----------



## lisantica

Wow, it's been a LONG time since I've updated this thread.
Many of the flashlights in this thread were sold to good folks in flashlight-loving homes.
Some did remain and I'll gather them up for a photo shoot today.


----------



## lisantica

on Flickr


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

It's good to see you back again!


----------



## FroggyTaco

Is someone having a relapse?


----------



## KeepingItLight

Just read through about half of this thread. What an exhilarating ride! 

For the unenlightened among us, would mind listing the makes and models of the lights in your picture? It would also be interesting to hear some of the principles you now use to guide your selection process.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lisantica

Hiro Protagonist said:


> It's good to see you back again!


Thank you.


FroggyTaco said:


> Is someone having a relapse?


Oh goodness, I hope not! 



KeepingItLight said:


> Just read through about half of this thread. What an exhilarating ride!
> 
> For the unenlightened among us, would mind listing the makes and models of the lights in your picture? It would also be interesting to hear some of the principles you now use to guide your selection process.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I will work on that and post an update.


----------



## nbp

Hiro Protagonist said:


> It's good to see you back again!



+1

I was wondering a little while back if you were still around and into lights. :welcome:


----------



## lisantica

nbp said:


> I was wondering a little while back if you were still around and into lights. :welcome:



I appreciate the thought.
A couple of other interests divided my attention and flashlights took a back seat for a bit.
One hobby I was working on was my fountain pens.


----------



## lisantica

KeepingItLight said:


> For the unenlightened among us, would mind listing the makes and models of the lights in your picture? It would also be interesting to hear some of the principles you now use to guide your selection process.



It's kind of difficult to name the flashlights how I have them lined up in the photo, but I tended to like the following makers:

Quark - great knock around in the pocket and bag.
McGizmo - lovely piston lights
JILights - there are a couple of small ones, then the BIG one in the back. 10W I believe it is..size of a Coke can.
MACs EDC - my daily go to..it's the orange one.
ARC - I just like 'em and I don't know why.
Drake/Draco, in the front - can't recall which one it is….bright little guy.
The white PVC one in the background was done by Milkyspit, it's a candle…long running light.
Surefire - E1b backup, it's in front of the white one…they're great and can clip on the front of a ball cap.
I like Muyshondt, it's hidden on the right behind a DS Firefly III.
I love JHankos but sold them….:mecry:

As for principles that guided my selection process, I had none…if I liked how they looked I'd buy 'em…that's how I started because you can't find most of these in stores.


----------



## archimedes

lisantica said:


> Wow, it's been a LONG time since I've updated this thread.
> Many of the flashlights in this thread were sold to good folks in flashlight-loving homes....



:wave: ... nice to see the return of one of the CPF "greats" who was around when I joined and was just getting started here 

I don't recall if I ever purchased from you, but do remember many of your sales very well. You always had the most interesting and unique torches, and had priced them very reasonably :rock:


----------



## archimedes

From that photo, it looks like you still have a TiFli ? ... oo:


----------



## Ladd

One of my favorite threads because it is personal and tells a story.... Thanks for bringing it full circle.


----------



## lisantica

archimedes said:


> From that photo, it looks like you still have a TiFli ? ... oo:


Is that the name of the itsy-bitsy one?
It still works too!


----------



## lisantica

Ladd said:


> One of my favorite threads because it is personal and tells a story.... Thanks for bringing it full circle.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## magellan

beautiful! Thanks for posting that.




lisantica said:


> I appreciate the thought.
> A couple of other interests divided my attention and flashlights took a back seat for a bit.
> One hobby I was working on was my fountain pens.


----------



## Ladd

archimedes said:


> From that photo, it looks like you still have a TiFli ? ... oo:




The silver one behind the Draco? I was wondering about that light. Some interesting lights here!


----------



## archimedes

Ladd said:


> The silver one behind the Draco? I was wondering about that light. Some interesting lights here!


There were a couple of different tiny vintage flashlights that ran on zinc-air hearing aid batteries, including the TiFli.

I'm not certain which one is pictured, but all of them seem to be very difficult to find lately ....


----------



## lisantica

magellan said:


> beautiful! Thanks for posting that.


My pleasure.


archimedes said:


> There were a couple of different tiny vintage flashlights that ran on zinc-air hearing aid batteries, including the TiFli.
> I'm not certain which one is pictured, but all of them seem to be very difficult to find lately ....


Yes, the one pictured does run on hearing aid batteries.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

lisantica said:


> Here's a photo of two items I have that are similar in texture/coating.



Hi Lisantica. :wave: I've also wondered why you haven't been around. Glad to know it was only because of other interests. 

I've always considered this light to be one of the most beautiful I've ever seen.

~ Chance


----------



## lisantica

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi Lisantica. :wave: I've also wondered why you haven't been around. Glad to know it was only because of other interests.
> 
> I've always considered this light to be one of the most beautiful I've ever seen.
> 
> ~ Chance


Thank you for the reply.
Yes, the black chrome is still part of my collection. Many lights were sold, but that one was too difficult to part with.


----------



## badtziscool

Funny. I was just thinking about all of the prominent collectors on CPF that were no longer around. You were one of them. And then lo and behold, here you are. Good to hear from you again.

Now it'll be something to see _donn posting again. Or was it donn_? One was for CPF and the other was for CPFMP. Can't remember which is which.


----------



## lisantica

badtziscool said:


> And then lo and behold, here you are. Good to hear from you again.


Thank you, glad to solve one mystery.


----------



## lefteye219

Lisa, just went thru this thread.. You ma'am had an awesome nice collection of flashlights... Good to see some influential collectors back here...


----------



## lisantica

lefteye219 said:


> Lisa, just went thru this thread.. You ma'am had an awesome nice collection of flashlights...


Thank you for clicking in and checking out this thread.
I have fond memories of my flashlight collecting days and should I forget, I can always read this thread again.


----------



## KuanR

Nice to see you around Lisa. This is one of the threads I looked at when I first joined and learned about customs. Your lights along with taewoopa's, plus a few others, were very inspiring and helped shape what has become my #1 hobby (maybe a close #2 behind my cars)


----------



## lisantica

KuanR said:


> Nice to see you around Lisa. This is one of the threads I looked at when I first joined and learned about customs.


Thank you for clicking in again to see the update. :wave:


----------



## Roger Sully

Hey there. Good to see you back.


----------



## lisantica

Roger Sully said:


> Hey there. Good to see you back.


Thank you. :wave:


----------



## lisantica

I shouldn't have peeked into the marketplace.
I have these inbound: :twothumbs

JHanko modded Jetbeam
Tain Corona Ti 18650 Neutral
Barbolight T-09


----------



## nfetterly

lisantica said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> Yes, the black chrome is still part of my collection. Many lights were sold, but that one was too difficult to part with.



Hey good to see you posting - your taste in lights is much like mine - the black chrome PD is NUTS, I only have PD chrome, PD Ti, PD Altin (PD19), PD HA III Nat & PD HA III Custom (grey/blue).

Glad to see you back !!


----------



## lisantica

nfetterly said:


> I only have PD chrome, PD Ti, PD Altin (PD19), PD HA III Nat & PD HA III Custom (grey/blue).


That's a nice set of McGizmos you have there. :twothumbs
Thank you for the welcome back.


----------



## qmtu

Wow, I'm new to flashlight collecting, and just took 4 hours to read this whole thread. I'm inspired!
My first flashlights I bought were a Surefire P2x Fury with Intellibeam, and a Nitecore SRT7. I sold the Surefire P2X Fury Intellibeam and bought the Surefire P2X Fury, because I want to control when I want it on low settings. I sold the Nitecore SRT 7 and got the SRT5 for the smaller head size.
At the same time I discovered Elzetta, so now I have a Elzetta Bravo with AVS head and hi-low tailcap. I just ordered an Elzetta Charlie with a bored body from Oveready and am going to try some different lights in it. I'll probably get rid of the Surefire because the tint is very green. I'll get rid of the Nitecore SRT5 because it's cool, but it does not have the ruggedness and the wow factor of the Elzetta.
So far I like the Elzettas more than the Surefires due to the more rugged appearance, either that or the better marketing hype. Could someone tell me otherwise?

... I made the mistake this weekend, of reading through the McGizmo section of the forum. Now I'm corresponding with Don, but I think I'm going to commit to a McGizmo Haiku XP-G2. Any recommendation on 1x123 versus 2x123? The main usage would be shining it indoors and outdoors and admiring the beam and throw, as well as walking the dog and wow'ing my kids. It's a big expense, but I thought I'd splurge just this once, and never again!

Anyway, lisantica, I hope you continue to lurk and give us newbies some advice occasionally.


----------



## FroggyTaco

I'm a huge fan of single cell lights for safety & simplicity especially if your new to the hobby.

The 2x123 will only give you more runtime IIRC.


----------



## qmtu

Thanks FroggyTaco. I'm also leaning toward the single cell model also. It looks more... balanced. Being new to high powered flashlights, I wasn't sure if there was a big difference between the 200 lumens put out by the single cell, versus the 300 lumens put out by the double cell. I imagine 200 lumens is still way brighter than the Energizer flashlights I'm used to (which put out what, 10 lumens?)


----------



## FroggyTaco

There's a difference but it's not as large as you would think. You typically have to double the lumen output to really notice a difference in output. And in that form factor for your stated desires 200 lumens is ample.


----------



## lisantica

qmtu, thank you for reading this thread, it has been a fun hobby and I've recently picked up a couple more flashlights.
I mainly like smaller lights, so the single battery is a plus.

Another reason I like single battery lights is battery conditioning. It seems that if you are using rechargeable batteries, you are supposed to cycle the two batteries together. I prefer to only have to worry about one battery.


----------



## qmtu

Got my McGizmo Haiku XP-G2 1x123 yesterday. It's exquisite.


----------



## qmtu

I'm almost done with titanium flashlights. I'm broke.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Lisa - welcome back. I was wondering if you still had that black chrome PD and I see from a few posts back you do - that one's always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## lisantica

qmtu said:


> I'm almost done with titanium flashlights. I'm broke.


I totally get that!


ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Lisa - welcome back. I was wondering if you still had that black chrome PD and I see from a few posts back you do - that one's always been a favorite of mine.


Hello, thank you, yes, that black chrome PD has been my pride and joy for some time.


----------



## Nicrod

Hi Lisa,

My question for you is: what happened to that violet Mac EDC? 
I see you have an orange one now. Did you have it re-coated?
or traded it? 

Also I saw a pic way back where you had a black head on the violet Mac. Can I know the details of that? 

Just curious :thinking: and glad to see your still with us :wave:

Nick


----------



## lisantica

Hi Nick,
The violet Mac EDC was sold when I needed some fountain pen cash. Wish I would have kept it.
I did buy the orange one to replace it.
The black head on violet Mac was just me, mixing and matching since Mac's flashlight parts were interchangeable.


----------



## Nicrod

:thanks: For the details Lisa. That Violet Mac was Gorgeous. 

Take care,

Nick


----------



## lisantica

Happy holidays!


----------

